# Italy In A Dish



## Jigen (May 22, 2009)

I have decided to add a thread to submit some Italian dishes, so that you can experience the variety of 20 regions, from Lombardy to Sicily. Not just pasta and pizza, as you will see. 
Let the journey begin!

CASSOEULA - LOMBARDIA (6 portions)

INGREDIENTS
3,3 lbs of Savoia Cabbage ("Verza", in Italian)
1,76 lbs of pork chops ("Costine")
0,5 pounds of pork crackling ("Cotenna")
0,6 pounds of sausage
2 pork feet
1 pig ear (not strictly necessary)
0,4 pounds of carrots
0,4 pounds of celery
0,2 pounds of onion
0,1 pounds of butter
1 pork head (facultative)
1 Pork tail (facultative)
1 glass of white wine
chicken soup
salt, pepper 

PREPARATION 

- In a pot filled with boiling water, put the feet (cut in half), the crackling, and the ears;
- Let it boil for an hour;
- Mince the onion
- In a casserole, let the butter melt (medium fire) and let the onion cook;
- Add in pork chops, ears and crackling;
- Cook it with high fire;
- Add celery and carrots (minced), add wine and let it boil;
- Add the soup (a ladle), add salt (and pepper, if you want), and mix up.
- Put the lid on the pot, and cook with low fire. Keep it mixing (it must not burn on the bottom of the pot. In that case, add more soup).
- Clean the cabbage, cut in big pieces, and cook in a covered pot, with verey little water;
- When it's ready, put in the casserole with the meat, adding the sausages;
- Put the lid and let it cook - medium fire - for 30-45 minutes. 

Serve with polenta (sometimes in northern Italy it's used instead of bread)

POLENTA (We could use a post just for the several types of polenta we have in Lombardy. There are probabily almost one thousand types of polenta, in northern Italy)

INGREDIENTS
Maize flour
Water
Salt

PREPARATION
- Boil a pot of salted water;
- Once the water boils, add maize flour;
- Keep mixing (it tends to burn very fast), to obtain an homogeneous compound;

WINE
Barbera del Monferrato (Red wine)


----------



## Jigen (May 22, 2009)

CASONCELLI ALLA BERGAMASCA - LOMBARDIA (BERGAMO)

PASTA:
14 ounces flour
3,5 ounces wheat flour
2 eggs

STUFFING: 
4,5 ounces of grated bread
1 egg
2,5 grated parmigiano
5,5 ounces minced salame
3,5 ounces roasted bovine meat
0,2 ounces Macarons (NOT MACCARONI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaron)
0,4 ounces raisins
half of a pear
lemon skin
A minced piece of garlic
A spoon of minced parsley
salt
epper

SEASONING:
3,5 ounces butter
3,5 ounces bacon
5,3 ounces grated parmigiano 
Some leaves of common Sage

PREPARATION - PASTA
Mix flour, wheat flour, eggs, salt and enough water to obtain an uniform mix. Let it rest for half an hour. 

PREPARATION - STUFFING
Cook with a piece of butter the salame, the skinned and minced pear, then add meat, garlic and parsley. 
Put it in a pot. Add parmigiano, grated bread, eggs, grated macaron, grated raisin, lemon skin, pepper and salt.
Mix the compound. In case it's too dry, add a little water.
Strain the pasta. Cut some circles (3 inches diameter). Put in them one spoon of the stuffing, then closce the circles on the stuffing, close them, fold them as you see them in the picture. 

COOKING
Boil them in salted water. When they are almost ready (when they are ready, they should start to float. 
In the meantime, put the butter in a pan, melt it and add the sage. Use it to cook the bacon. When it's ready, take the casoncelli out of the water and put them in their sauce. Mix carefully, so that you don't break it. Add cheese and serve.


----------



## Jigen (May 22, 2009)

CARBONARA - LAZIO (ROMA)
Ingredients for 4/5 servings:
- 1 lbs spaghetti;
- 0,4 lbs bacon;
- 0,06 lbs pecorino romano (aged goat cheese)
- 2 eggs;
- Salt, pepper;

1) Dice the bacon, and cook with mild fire in a casserole, until it has released its grease;
2) Scramble the eggs in a pot and mix with the grated pecorino, and abundant grinded pepper;
3) Boil the pasta in salted water - IMPORTANT!!!: The pasta must be took away from the fire when it's almost ready, otherwise it will turn into GLUE;
4) Put the pasta in a pot, and mix the bacon with its grease, and add the eggs with pecorino. Mix fastly until the sauce is mixed with the pasta. 
Calories per serving: 560
----------------------------------------
VARIATION:
I'm allergic to the egg white, so I'm used to cook it with a difference: Instead of egg white, I use cream. Just separate the white from the yolk. Put the yolk and the grated pecorino in the pot, and add as much cream as you want. This is the "corrected" version. 3,5 oz. of normal cream are 337 calories, more or less.
Calories per serving: around 900 calories.
------------------------------------------
Other suggestions: Adding your favourite oil or butter when cooking the bacon, the calories will go over 1000.


----------



## Orso (May 22, 2009)

Jigen said:


> CARBONARA - LAZIO (ROMA)
> Ingredients for 4/5 servings:
> - 1 lbs spaghetti;
> - 0,4 lbs bacon;
> - 0,06 lbs pecorino romano (aged goat cheese)



No, No, No, Pecorino is no aged goat cheese, it's sheep cheese, your old, familiar 'Romano'. And lots of people use parmesan instead of Romano

But apart the different opinion about the cheese, the recipe is the real stuff. Yummy!!!! 

Well done, Jigen


----------



## SocialbFly (May 22, 2009)

Orso said:


> No, No, No, Pecorino is no aged goat cheese, it's sheep cheese, your old, familiar 'Romano'. And lots of people use parmesan instead of Romano
> 
> But apart the different opinion about the cheese, the recipe is the real stuff. Yummy!!!!
> 
> Well done, Jigen



waving hello to one of her favorite people in the world....:wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Jigen (May 23, 2009)

Orso said:


> No, No, No, Pecorino is no aged goat cheese, it's sheep cheese, your old, familiar 'Romano'. And lots of people use parmesan instead of Romano
> 
> But apart the different opinion about the cheese, the recipe is the real stuff. Yummy!!!!
> 
> Well done, Jigen




Thanks for the tip, Orso. I didn't know how to describe that.


----------



## Jigen (May 27, 2009)

RICE, TALEGGIO AND PEARS (LOMBARDIA - BERGAMO)
Ingredients for three

2,5 ounces of rice a portion
1 shallot (Allium Oschaninii)
Oil
Butter
White wine
vegetables broth
1 pear
3,5 ounces taleggio (Typical Bergamo's cheese)
Pepper

PREPARATION
Mince the shallot and fry it in oil and butter.
Add the diced pear and cook for some minutes.
Add the rice, making it toast.
Add wine.
When the wine is gone, add the broth one ladle at time.
Once it's done, whisk with the diced taleggio.
Let it rest fore some minutes, and serve with pepper (optional, if you don't like pepper).
Enjoy.:bow:


----------



## katorade (May 29, 2009)

Jigen said:


> CASONCELLI ALLA BERGAMASCA - LOMBARDIA (BERGAMO)




This sounds AMAZING.


----------



## Jigen (May 30, 2009)

katorade said:


> This sounds AMAZING.



They ARE, I assure you. Maybe the ingredients are a little hard to find (even for me), but they are excellent.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 21, 2009)

COTOLETTA ALLA MILANESE (LOMBARDIA)
4 Veal cutlet, one inch high
2 eggs
grated bread
butter

PREPARATION
Put the eggs in a pot and scramble them;
Put the cutlets in the scrambled eggs with each side;
Cover the cutlets with the grated bread;
Melt the butter in a frying pan. Once it's hot, cook the cutlets;
Once the cutlets are done, serve them within their cooking butter.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 24, 2009)

FOCACCIA CON LARDO (LAZIO)

Flour - 17,6 ounces
Beer Yeast - 1 ounce
Olive oil - 0,025 gallons
Warm water - 1 Cup
Salt
Lardo di Colonnata - 200 g http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lardo

PREPARATION
- Melt the yeast in warm water;
- Put the flour on the table, and in the middle of it put two spoons of oil;
- Slowly add the water with the yeast;
- Mix the compound and work it until you obtain a smooth and firmo compound;
- Let it rest for two hours in a warm place, covered with a towel;
- Once it's ready, stretch it on an oiled baking pan. The stretched compound must be 0,7 inches high;
- Use a fork to make some holes on the compound. Oil its surface and salt it. 
- Cook in the oven at 180°C for 20 minutes;
- Cut the lardo in very narrow slices;
- Let it cool down, and put the lardo on it.

CALORIES: 762 per portion
ENJOY :bow:


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your recipies sound soo good..Thanks for sharing! As soon as my american brain can translate the measurements I'll be trying 1 or 2. Thanks again.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 28, 2009)

MLadyJ said:


> Your recipies sound soo good..Thanks for sharing! As soon as my american brain can translate the measurements I'll be trying 1 or 2. Thanks again.



They are great. Trust the Italian, when it comes to cooking.  
Sorry, I'm not used to your customary units. I'm using my cell phone to convert european measures. Feel free to help me to improve my conversion abilities. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 3, 2009)

Since I have decided to use 12 sausages I had in my fridge, I thought I could share this recipe with you, and plump up my recipe portfolo. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
PENNE ALLA NORCINA (UMBRIA) 
Norcia is a small town (Population: 5000) near Perugia, Umbria, central Italy. Altough Norcia is famous for being St. Benedict of Nursia's hometown, is also famous for its groceries and pork-butcheries. The Antonomasia for grocery industries. 

INGREDIENTS (4 servings)
0,80 pounds of short pasta ("Penne") http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penne
5 sausages
Acid cream
1/2 glass of white wine

PREPARATION
Skin the sausages and reduce them indo small pieces. put them into a pan with a olive oil. 
Cook the sausages adding wine. Once they are ready, take them off the fire, and add the cream. 
Cook the pasta (AL DENTE, mi raccomando!!! Come sempre!). Once it's ready, season the pasta with the sauce. 
Add parmesan and serve. 
If you like it, you can add minced pepper. 

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 6, 2009)

SPAGHETTI AGLIO, OLIO E PEPERONCINO (ABRUZZO)

This is one of the most know recipes in the whole Italian kitchen. Originary from the small region in central Italy, it has become one of the most common and most appreciated dishes in our country. Tasty, and very simple to prepare. The sauce will only take 15 minutes to be ready. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
INGREDIENTS (4 portions)
12,5 ounces of Spaghetti
2 big cloves of garlic
3 ounces of olive oil
1/2 hot chili pepper (or more, if you want it hotter. Just, don't overdo it)
a pinch of parsley
salt

PREPARATION:
In a pan, warm the oil and brown (light fire) the sliced garlic and the grinded chili pepper
Once the garlic is brown, salt and turn off the fire
Add the minced parsley
Boil the spaghetti (AL DENTE!!!) and mix them with the sauce.

SUGGESTION: "Scarpetta"
In this case, once you finish the pasta, you'll have a lot of sauce left in your dish. You don't want this to go wasted. "Scarpetta" is an Italian term which litterally means "little shoe". In cooking, "scarpetta" means to dip a piece of bread in the sauce remained in the dish, in order to eat everything you have in the dish. 

CALORIES: 480 per serving. With these doses, we have a total of almost 2000 calories. If you want to make the pasta more fattening, just add more oil. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 13, 2009)

PIADINA (EMILIA ROMAGNA)

INGREDIENTS
17,5 ounces Flour
Sodium bicarbonate
3,5 ounces lard
Ham
Soft Cheese
Arugula
salt

PREPARATION
Pour the flour on the tabel. In the middle of it put the lard, a pinch of bicarbonate, and salt. If you can't find the lard, use the same amount of butter.
Knead the compound, and add a little warm water, as much as is necessary to obtain an uniform dough. 
Once the dough is solid, let it rest under a clean cloth, at least for half an hour. 
Then, stretch it out to obtain a sheet, 0,2 inch high. You can make one big "piada", or several smaller "piadine". 
Traditionally, you must cook the dough in a terracotta pan over carchoal, but a hot frying pan is the same. 
During the cooking process, you could experience the formation of small bubbles on the piada. To avoid it, pierce the bubble with a fork, and shift side. 
Serve hot. You can put inside it whatever you prefer, but in this case, let's stick to tradition, and fill it with ham, cheese and arugula.
ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 14, 2009)

TIRAMISU' (VENETO)

INGREDIENTS (8 servings)
10,6 ounces of mascarpone
4 eggs
1,8 ounces of bitter cocoa powder
3,5 ounces of sugar
6 cups of coffee (made with a moka, obviously)
1 pack of Ladyfinger cookier (_Savoiardi_, in Italian)
2 cups of brandy

PREPARAZIONE
- Mix Mascarpone, sugar and the yolks.
- Whip up the whites and add to the previous compound. 
- Mix the brandy with the coffee. Dip the Ladyfingers in the coffee (not too much, or they will reduce to pulp), and place at the bottom of a rectangular pyrex dish (7,8x12 inches is perfect).
- Once you fill up the space at the bottom of the pyrex pan, put on it half of the mascarpone compund and dust the cocoa on it. 
- Make another layer of dipped Ladyfingers, in the opposite sense (if you put the first layer from left to right, now place it from right to left. The dessert will be more stable). Cover it with the remaining cream, and dust with the remaining cocoa. 
- Let it rest in the fridge for at least 12 hours, then serve. 
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 14, 2009)

Jigen said:


> PIADINA (EMILIA ROMAGNA)
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 17,5 ounces Flour
> ...



Can't wait to give this a try! Ham, cheese and arugula sound like heaven to me!


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 14, 2009)

Jigen said:


> TIRAMISU' (VENETO)
> 
> INGREDIENTS (8 servings)
> 10,6 ounces of mascarpone
> ...



I have a girlfriend who loves Tiramsu and is currently working some very long hours. I'm going to make this for her.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 14, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> I have a girlfriend who loves Tiramsu and is currently working some very long hours. I'm going to make this for her.



To tell the truth, I have never made it, but I have an aunt whom is good at it. But since she's completely teetotal. She hates alchool, and never uses brandy. On the other side, I can't eat it, because I'm allergic to egg whites. However, I'm glad youliked the recipe. :bow: Just, if you can't find the ingredients, let me know, I may be able to evade the obstacle.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 15, 2009)

So yeah...where are the pictures??


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2009)

Rowan said:


> So yeah...where are the pictures??



Oops. I forgot. Thanks for reminding me, Rowan. I'll start right noW. 

CASSOEULA (Lombardia)






CASONCELLI (Lombardia)





CARBONARA (Lazio)





RISO TALEGGIO E PERE (Lombardia)





COTOLETTA ALLA MILANESE (Lombardia)





FOCACCIA COL LARDO (Lazio)





PENNE ALLA NORCINA (Umbria)





AGLIO, OLIO E PEPERONCINO (Abruzzo)





PIADINA (Emilia-Romagna)





TIRAMISU' (Veneto)


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2009)

SEADAS (SARDEGNA)






INGREDIENTS
10,6 ounces flour
5,3 ounces cooking lard
14,1 ounces Sardinian cheese or Scamorza 
Honey
2 oranges (or lemons)
salt

PREPARATION
DOUGH:
- Place the flour on a table. Add a little warm water and salt. Mix up. 
- Add the lard (or butter), working the dough until it becomes soft and smooth. 
- Let it rest for half an hour covered with a cloth, in a warm place. 

STUFFING:
- Mince the scamorza in very small dices. Add the oranges' (or lemons') minced skins. 

- Take the dough and work it again. Take small pieces of dough and strecth them to obtain circles of 6 inches in diameter. Put a little stuffing on each one, and close them to make a hal-circle. Close them pressing carefully on its sides. 
- Fry the "Seadas" in abundant hot oil.
- Serve hot, with hot honey on. 

Calories: 630 each Seada

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2009)

ZUPPA VALDOSTANA (VALLE D'AOSTA)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
6,5 ounces Fontina (Italian soft cheese)
1 Savoia cabbage (Verza)
0,33 gallons of meat broth
1,8 ounces butter
6 slices of homemade bread
1 onion
salt

PREPARAION
- Cut the cabbage in slices and mince the onion
- Melt the butter in a poi and yellow the onion. Add the cabbage and salt.
- Close the pot with its cap and cook with low flame, mixing often and adding water if necessary
- Toast the bread. Put 3 slices on the bottom of a pyrex pan and add the cooked cabbage, alternating it with thin slices of Fontina. 
- Pour the broth and let cook in very hot oven for 10 minutes.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2009)

FONDUE VALDOTAINE (VALLE D'AOSTA)
I have added the recipe for Valdotaine Soup, forgetting that Valle D'Aosta has another and more tasty dish: the Fonduta. 






INGREDIENTS:
14 ounces Fontina Valdostana
3,5 ounces fresh butter
4 egg yolks
Half glass milk
Minced black pepper
White bread
White truffle (Truffle tastes horrible, and it's really expensive too, so I never use it. Use it, at your peril).

PREPARATION
- Cut a slice of Fontina. Cut away the crust, and dice the cheese. 
- Let it marinate in the milk for 12 hours. 
- Once it's ready, save part of the milk, and put the fonduta in a casserole, and add butter. 
- Lit the flame under the casserole, at very low flame. 
- Mix the compound with a wooden spoon. Don't stop mixing. The final compound must be creamy and smooth. 
- Serve in terracotta dishes with toasted white bread dipped in the Fonduta. Dust with pepper and a little truffle, if you want.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 17, 2009)

CANEDERLI/KNODELN (TRENTINO-ALTO ADIGE)






INGREDIENTS: 
10,6 ounces Stale bread
3,5 ounces flour
1,8 ounces Speck (smoked ham)
1,8 ounces Salame
(If you can't find it, you can use whatever kind of charcuterie you like, just respect the dosage)
1,8 ounces butter
onion
parsley
2 eggs
milk
meat broth
salt

PREPARATION
- Dice the bread and the charcuteries in very small dices;
- In a pot, melt the butter and yellow the onion and the parsley, both minced;
- Add the charcuteries, and once they're done, add the bread;
- Retire the pot and let the compound cool down;
- Scramble the eggs in a pot. Add salt, two glasses of milk, the cooled compound, and then the flour.
- Mix the compound. Once it's smoot and soft, divide it in small balls, the size of a golf ball;
- Boil abundant salted water, and cook the Canederli;
- Once they're done, strain them and put them in 0,4 gallons of hot broth.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I'm in love. :wubu::wubu:
Jigen, are you married? 
I am, but I can get a divorce if you are cooking the food in those pictures! :smitten::smitten: 



Side note: When you tell us Yanks to scramble two eggs, we call scrambled eggs cooking eggs in a skillet that have been broken and stirred up. The eggs are cooked until soft scrambled or hard scrambled and served usually for breakfast with bacon or sausage and toast.

I am pretty sure what you are calling for in your recipes is for two eggs to be *"beaten".* For that we use a whisk or a fork. For scrambling, we usually cook the eggs alone and it would make them useless for your recipes.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 17, 2009)

For the recipe from Liguria, I have noticed that the most typical dish in Liguriancuisine, the Pesto, has already been posted. So, I have decided to post another famous recipe. Here we go. 

PANSOTI AL SUGO DI NOCI (LIGURIA)






INGREDIENTS:
17,6 ounces flour
7 ounces spinach
7 ounces beet
5,3 ounces borage
5,3 ounces Garden cress
1,8 ounces calf brain
1,8 ounces calf sweetbread (Animelle)
3,5 ounces buttermilk curd (RIcotta)
0,7 ounces butter
5 eggs
garlic
nutmeg
salt, pepper

PREPARATION
DOUGH:
- On the table, put the flour, add three eggs, salt and warm water. Add if you need it. Once you obtained a smoot and soft dough, cover with a cloth and let it rest for 40 minutes;

STUFFING:
- Clean the vegetables and stew the beet in salted water;
- Put brain and sweetbread in cold water for an hour, then scald them in boiling water and skin them;
- Melt the butter in a pot and add sweetbread and brain;
- Strain off the vegetables, dry them. In a pot mix them with the meat, cheese, minced garlic, salt, pepper, nutmeg and the other two eggs;

- Take the dough, soften it and stretch to obtain a thin sheet. 
- On half of this sheet, place small portions of the stuffing. Keep a distance of 2 inches from one other;
- Cover them with the other half of the sheet and press carefully on the sides of each "Pansotto";
- Cut the Pansotti with a knife. 
- Boil them in salted water.

NUT SAUCE (FOR PANSOTTI)

INGREDIENTS: 
10,6 ounces chestnuts (You can use already shelled chestnuts)
1 ounce pine nuts
1,8 ounce grated parmesan
1,8 ounce basil
garlic
olive oil
salt, pepper

PREPARATION:
- Scorch the pine nuts in the oven and beat them in a mortar, together with the chestnuts;
- Warm the oil and yellow the garlic and a few basil lives;
- Add the mashed pine nuts and chestnuts and cook for a few minutes;
- Take the pot of the fire;
- Salt, put hte pepper, and add oil, parmesan and a little of the water you used to cook the Pansotti

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> I think I'm in love. :wubu::wubu:
> Jigen, are you married?
> I am, but I can get a divorce if you are cooking the food in those pictures! :smitten::smitten:
> 
> ...



No, I'm not married  
Thanks for the tip. I tought "to scramble an egg" was the English term for the Italian "sbattere un uovo": to mix white and yolk with a fork. I am always in need to improve my English. Thanks a lot. :bow:
To tell the truth, I never made many of the recipe I posted, because I don't always have the time to cook such elaborated dishes. My mother loves Cassoeula, and she cooks it often, but I cant' stand the smell of cooked cabbage. Her youngest sister is specialized in Tiramisu. She always makes it for the day of the Formula 1 Italian Grand Prix . I can't eat it because of the amound of white egg, which I am allergic to, but I have helped her making it a few times. I have done Knodelns several times. It's a great way to re-use old bread. I can make a pretty good Aglio Olio e Peperoncino. My father would eat them all day. 
I love to cook, especially cooking for women, but my cooking have proved to be really fattening for them. They try it, ad their own waistline's peril  Too bad all of my female friends are so worried about their weight, even if they're thin. Oh, well. They don't know what they are missing. 
Thanks again, Moore. See you soon. :bow:


----------



## Rowan (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup...good pics..thats what i was talkin about *drool*


----------



## Jigen (Jul 17, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Yup...good pics..thats what i was talkin about *drool*



Glad you liked it. :bow: I'll keep it up. I accept requests.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 20, 2009)

PASTA AL MELONE (CAMPANIA)






INGREDIENTS

10 ounces short pasta ("Penne"), but long pasta is ok too. 
16 small "Mozzarelle" (Or 4 normal mozzarellas)
1 small melon
some leaves of basil
Oil
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION
- Strain the mozzarellas from their conservation water;
- Cut the melon and clean it. Use a teaspoon to make small balls. Put them in a pyrex with the mozzarella and the basil. Add oil, salt and pepper;
- Cook the pasta, strain it and pass it under cold water; 
- Put the pasta in the pot with the sauce. Add a little more basil, mix and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 22, 2009)

SPAGHETTI WITH CLAMS (VENETO)






INGREDIENTS: 
17,6 ounces of Clams
10 branches of parsley
1 garlic clove
2 spoons of olive oil
5,6 ounces of spaghetti
A glass of white wine
Rock salt

PRE-PREPARATION:
- First of all, fill a pot with water. Add 1 coffee spoon of rock salt for each liter of water (0,25 gallons).
- Put the clams inside the salted water, and let them rest for 2 hours.

PREPARATON: 
- Wash the clams with fresh water;
- Put the washed clams in a pan. Cook at medium fire, and wait for the clams to open;
- Wash the parsley, select the leaves and mince them in small pieces with the skinned garlic;
- In a pan put the oil, the parsley-garlic compound and yellow it at low flame. Don’t let the garlic burn;
- Add clams and wine, and mix carefully. Add 2 spoons of the clams cooking water, add some pepper (if you like it). Let it cook for a few minutes, turn the flame off and cover the pan with its cap;
- Boil the pasta in abundant salted water, and before straining it, put a scoop of the pasta’s water in the seasoning pan, and turn the fire on;
- Strain the pasta (AL DENTE, COME AL SOLITO!!!) and put it in the seasoning’s pan. Mix the pasta and the seasoning, jerking the pan for a few minutes;
- Serve immediately with a little oil and decorate with parsley leaves.

Calories: 420 for each serving. 

VIDEO: For the first time, I have decided to post even the video for this recipe at this address - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlQdZTOb76A
MY YOUTUBE CHANNEL: http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigen1984 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaAIOGTpMR4&feature=channel_page

I have posted a video-recipe for an alternative version of my recipe "Pasta e Melone". I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Jigen - This is the most awesome thread ever. Don't stop . . . - Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Jigen - This is the most awesome thread ever. Don't stop . . . - Jim



Curious binomial. Jigen and Smithnwesson...  (For those who don't know tha manga and anime "Lupin the IIIrd", Jigen is one of tha main carachters, whose weapon of choice is a S&W M19 Combat Magnum.  ).
Back on topic, I intend to keep up with this topic. I'll keep posting more recipes in the next days. 
For now, I have posted another recipe (in Italian) on my YouTube account. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgHgQFwF4uE&feature=channel_page
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jul 29, 2009)

Jigen, Questo Molto Bene, Mi Piacie Spaghetti con Vongole!!
My Italian is rusty but I love spaghetti with clams.
Thank you for posting this recipe! Ciao, Paulo 




Jigen said:


> SPAGHETTI WITH CLAMS (VENETO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Thank you for posting this recipe! Ciao, Paulo



You're welcome. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2009)

RIBOLLITA (TOSCANA)






INGREDIENTS
1 Wild mustard
1/4 of Savoia cabbage
1 chop of beet
1 leek
1 onion
1 potato
2 carrots
2 zucchini
2 branches of celery
2 gambi di sedano
19,5 ounces of white beans
2 skinned tomatoes
Olive oil
salt, pepper
13 ounces of passed homemade bread

PREPARATION:
- Put the beans in cold water for 8 hours, boil them in two liters of water;
- Put the oil in another pot, and the diced onion. Add the sliced vegetables, and boil them slowly for 10 minutes;
- Add the beans' water and half of the beans. Sieve the others and add them;
- Add salt and pepper and cook at low fire for a couple of hours;
- Add the sliced bread. Mix and boil for 10 minutes;
- Let it rest and serve in terracotta dishes and end the preparation adding a little olive oil.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Jigen, Questo Molto Bene, Mi Piacie Spaghetti con Vongole!!
> My Italian is rusty but I love spaghetti with clams.
> Thank you for posting this recipe! Ciao, Paulo



I see from your profile that you were in the navy. Which rank were you? Navy and Air Forces' ranks are almost impossibile for me to recognize.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 30, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Curious binomial. Jigen and Smithnwesson...  (For those who don't know tha manga and anime "Lupin the IIIrd", Jigen is one of tha main carachters, whose weapon of choice is a S&W M19 Combat Magnum.  ).
> Back on topic, I intend to keep up with this topic. I'll keep posting more recipes in the next days.
> For now, I have posted another recipe (in Italian) on my YouTube account.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgHgQFwF4uE&feature=channel_page
> ENJOY. :bow:



Your post count when you posted that was 642 -- one of which is in my pocket as I type. Will the coincidences ever cease?


----------



## Jigen (Jul 30, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Your post count when you posted that was 642 -- one of which is in my pocket as I type. Will the coincidences ever cease?



The ways of fate are infinite. ^_^ Are you enjoying my recipes? Any requests?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 31, 2009)

Jigen said:


> The ways of fate are infinite. ^_^ Are you enjoying my recipes? Any requests?



Oh hell yes! You're rivaling the *Plus-size Paysite Board* in fact.

I'm working consecutive 12hr shifts with a 1.5 hour commute and have no time to cook, but that'll change when I get some time off (for both activities). Just being a voyeur for now. . . 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 3, 2009)

Nuova ricetta!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5QHKMZsbBI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Jigen (Aug 12, 2009)

This is my post number 666... So, I'm gonna post something devilish for you. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

TORTA MENEGHINA (MILANO)







INGREDIENTS for 4 people

4 eggs
10,5 ounces white flour
7 ounces of chestnuts flour
1 small bag of yeast
7 ounces of sugar
4 spoons of olive oil
1 glass of milk
3,3 pounds of apples 

PREPARATION (It must be prepared the day before you want to eat it)
- Beat the eggs with the flour. Then add the other ingredients, except for the apples;
- Skin the apples and cut them in slices;
- Put the apple in the dough and mix;
- Cover an oven pan with some butter, and pour the dough in it;
- Put the dough in the oven. Set the oven at 200 degrees, and cook for 40 minutes (more or less);
- Once it's done, dust it with the chestnuts flour;
- Let it rest in a dry and warm place.

HOW TO SERVE IT:
- Cut a good slice, and put it on the dish;
- Serve, and put on the table a bottle of liquour;
- Each one should soak its slice with the dose of liquour they prefer.

WHIC LIQUOR TO USE:
My grandmother always said to use Grand Marnier, because of its orange flavour. But to keep it _milanés_, I suppore you could soak your slice with a good dose of Fernet. But i think you can use any liquor you want, as long it has fruit or herbs flavour. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 12, 2009)

RISOTTO ALLA MILANESE






Called "_Risòtt Giàll_" (Yellow Rice), in Milanese dialect, is the most typical Milan dish. This is the original recipe. 

INGREDIENTS (4 people)
- 14 ounces of rice (Vialone Nano, would be perfect. Otherwise, anything goes)
- 0,26 gallons of meat broth
- 1 glass of white wine
- 1,4 ounces of butter
- 1,4 ounces of fresh ox marrow
- 2,1 grana padano (grated cheese)
- 1 ounce of onion
- 1 small bag of saffron

PREPARATION:
- Yellow the onion in 0,70 ounces of butter, together with the minced marrow.
- Add the rice and cook it with medium fire for 2-3 minutes, mixing softly and often, then add wite wine and let it evaporate;
- Add 3 ladles of hot broth, mix softly, then don't touch until the broth is evaporated, and you need to put more in the pot;
- Now, add the saffron and another ladle of broth;
- Turn off the flames when the rice is almost done, and it is not completely dry;
- Add the rest of the butter and the cheese. Mix with energy for half a minute. Let it rest for 1 minutes and serve. 

Calories per serving: 500

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 22, 2009)

AND NOW, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!

One of the most used and abused recipes in the Italian cooking books abroad. This is the ORIGINAL recipe, only for you!!! BEHOLD!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPAGHETTI AL RAGU' DI CARNE ALLA BOLOGNESE (EMILIA-ROMAGNA)






PREPARAZIONE: (12 servings of sauce)
- 17,6 ounces of minced pork meat
- 8,8 ounces of minced veal meat
- 3 bottles of tomato sauce
- 4 medium carrots
- 2 medium onions
- 3 medium pieces of celery
- 1 glass of red wine or lager beer
- 1 cup of olive oil
- 3 Bouillon cubes

PREPARATION:
- Wash the celery and remove the extremities;
- Skin and clean the other vegetables;
- Mince the vegetables it in small pieces;
- Put the oil in a high pot, and add the vegetable;
- Let them yellow, then add the meat;
- Let them cook on both sides, then add the wine;
- Let the meat absorb the wine, mixing continuously;
- Add the tomato. Remember to wash the bottle for the remainings;
- Add the dices and mix.
- Let it boil without touching it for FOUR HOURS, at least. The maximum are fige hours, but not more.

PASTA: (5 servings)
- Boil the hot salted water;
- When it boils, put in the pasta. 17,6 ounces of spaghetti or fettuccine. Any long pasta will be OK;
- Cook for 8 minutes. Strain AL DENTE!!!
- Wash two basil leaves for each person.
- Put as much Bolognese sauce as you want, put the basil, and serve. 

Here's the video!!! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fej6DogvxPk

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 27, 2009)

PASTA ALLA NORMA - (Calabria)






INGREDIENTS: (4 servings) 

14 ounces of short pasta
2 eggplants (aubergines)
salted ricotta (whey cheese)
tomato sauce
1/2 onion
1 carrot
Olive Oil
salt

PREPARATION:
- Skin the aubergines, cut them longitudinally in slices, 1/2 inch high;
- Put them in salt, and let them rest fon 1 hour, to make them lose their bitter flavour;
- Passed the hour, warm a frying pan full of oil (peanut oil, it will leave the flavour lighter);
- Wash away the salt;
- Fry the aubergine slices, and put them in a dish, covered with absorbing paper;
- Mince the onion and the carrot, put a little olive oil in another pan, and prepare them with the tomato sauce;
- On this sauce, place the fried aubergines, oil and salt;
- Boil the pasta in abundant salted water, strain it and mix it with the sauce;
- Serve with a lot of grated ricotta.

- CALORIES: 520-540 per serving - TOTAL: At least 2000 calories

ENJOY. :bow:

I'll post later the video on YouTube. For now, enjoy the recipe.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

*What a Wonderful thread- I feel like the ChowHound...
So many wonderful recipes.... so little time in the day....
*


----------



## Jigen (Aug 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *What a Wonderful thread- I feel like the ChowHound...
> So many wonderful recipes.... so little time in the day....
> *



And they will keep coming, as long as my university duties will allow me to do it. This should be my last year before the bachelor degree, so I will be too busy even to breath. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 31, 2009)

FRIULI CARAMOTE PRAWN (FRIULI VENEZIA-GIULIA)

INGREDIENTS - 4 servings
2 pounds of Caramote Prawns (or Prawns, there's not a big difference)
5-6 pieces of garlic
5 pieces of Parsley 
1 glass of olive oil
2 glasses of white wine

PREPARATION
- Place the oil in a large pan. Warm it;
- Skin the garlic and then put the whole pieces in the warm oil;
- When the garlic starts colouring, take it away from the oil;
- Put the Caramote prawns in the oil. Cook them covered, for 10 minutes with high flame;
- After 10 minutes, add the wine and cook them for further 10 minutes;
- In the meantime, mince the parsley;
- Once the Caramotes are done, salt them and add the parsley;
- Serve with a lot of their cooking water.

This is the videorecipe. I had to make it in two times, because I didn't have a pan big enough for them all. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbn6YhSPnV8&feature=channel_page

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd like to know more about your preference. What kind of recipe would you like to try, gentlemen, and LADIES, more than else.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot the picture for the prawns.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 10, 2009)

One of the most abused italian dishes abroad. This is the recipe I made yesterday:

LASAGNE (EMILIA ROMAGNA)






INGREDIENTS (12 SERVINGS)

RAGU'
1 pound of grounded pork meat
1/2 pound of grounded veal meat
3 bottles of tomato sauce
4 carrots
2 onions
4 branches of celery
1 glass of red wine/1 glass of lager beer
1 coffee cup of Olive oil

LASAGNE
1 1/2 pound of pasta for lasagne
10 ounces of Béchamel sauce
1 cup of milk
Parmesan at will

PREPARATION: 

RAGU' (SEE RECIPE AT #47):
- Wash the celery and remove the extremities;
- Skin and clean the other vegetables;
- Mince the vegetables it in small pieces;
- Put the oil in a high pot, and add the vegetable;
- Let them yellow, then add the meat;
- Let them cook on both sides, then add the wine;
- Let the meat absorb the wine, mixing continuously;
- Add the tomato. Remember to wash the bottle for the remainings;
- Add the dices and mix.
- Let it boil without touching it for FOUR HOURS, at least. The maximum are fige hours, but not more.

LASAGNA: 
- Put the Béchamel and the milk in a pot. You must obtain a fluid and smooth compound;
- Take an alluminium oven pan, with high sides;
- In the pot, mix the Béchamel and the Ragù;
- Cover the bottom if the pan with a thin layer of Béchamel;
- Lay the first sheet of pasta. If the sheet is too big for the pan, bend it;
- Cover the sheet of pasta with a thin layer of the compound. Be careful to cover the pasta completely, or it won't cook as it should;
- Put another sheet of pasta. If it's too big for the pan, bend it, but let the bended part on the opposite side than the previous;
- Cover the sheet with more sauce;
- Keep adding pasta and sauce until you fill the pan; 
- Once the pan is filled up, cover it with Parmigiano;
- Warm the oven at 230°C and once it's done, put the pan in the oven;
- Set the time to 3 hours and start cooking. You'll have to take it out of the oven when the parmesan becomes dark;
- Now, while you wait for the Lasagna to be ready, start making another pan;
- Once the first pan is ready, substitute it. Cook it and start make more pans, until you run out of pasta and sauce. 
- Serve it. I am used to add chili peppers powder, but it's facultative. 

RAGU': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fej6DogvxPk&feature=PlayList&p=7603805214914CAA&index=8
LASAGNE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyUP-1M29XI

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 10, 2009)

What time shall i be over for dinner???


----------



## Jigen (Sep 10, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> What time shall i be over for dinner???



When you wish 

I knew this recipe would have been appreciated


----------



## Jigen (Sep 11, 2009)

PERSONAL RECIPE: 
Sometimes I have fun making personal recipes. This is one of these: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
BISCOTTI UBRIACHI AI FIOCCHI DI MAIS (DRUNKEN BISCUITS WITH CORN FLAKES)

For Pictures, once I'll post the recipe on Youtube.

INGREDIENTS: (3 pounds of biscuits)
7 ounces of butter
7 ounces of butter
2 eggs
7 ounces of raisins
7 ounces of chocolate drops
9 ounces of flour
1 lb. of corn flakes (you can choose the one you prefer)
1/2 yeast bag
1 coffee cup of grappa

PREPARATION: 
- Take the butter out from the fridge 2 hours before the preparation, so that it will be at room temperature;
- Put the butter in a pot;
- Add sugar and mix with bare hands;
- Add the whole eggs and keep mixing;
- After you obtain a smooth compound, mix the raisins, the chocolate drops, the flour, the grappa and the yeast;
- Put the corn flakes in a bowl;
- Take small balls of the dough and put them in the flakes. Mix them in small balls;
- Place them in an oven pan covered with a sheet of alluminium paper. Keep them distant from one another. They will expand as they cook, and they must not touch;
- Warm an oven at 180°C. Once it's warm, cook for 20 minutes and serve. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 17, 2009)

I have finally posted two more recipes. I have added the recipe for my biscuits. 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Jigen1984&view=videos
:bow: ENJOY, ladies and gentlemen. I'd like there were more LADIES than other.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 19, 2009)

I have added a new shrimp-based recipe. Is basically similar to my other recipe at the top of this page, but has a rougher taste.

SAUTEED SHRIMP TAILS





Ingredients: 
15 ounces of shrimps tails or caramote prawns tails
5-6 garlic gores
2-3 garlic branches
Olive Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Put 2 spoons of oil in a pan. It must be large, and have high sides, so you can perform the sautée;
- Warm the oil up at low flame;
- Mince the garlic. If you don't like it, keep the gores whole;
- Add the garlic;
- Once the garlic starts to become brown, if the garlic is not minced, take the garlic out of the pan and add the tails;
- If the garlic is minced, add the prawn tails;
- Let them cook, covered, for 10 minutes, with high flame;
- After 10 minutes, take the cover off, and add parsley and salt. If you want, you can add some Cayenne peppers powder;
- Perform the sauté, to mix the ingredients;
- Serve hot.

PS: Remember to keep a dish for the remaining of the prawn armors and a little cup with water and lemon, to clean your fingers. 

ENJOY.

The link for the connected video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YicLqFFgNDA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Jigen (Sep 22, 2009)

FUIÖ (“FOIOLO”) (LOMBARDY - BERGAMO)
In Bergamasque dialect, the “Fuiö” (italian: Foiolo), or “Busecca”, in Milanese dialect, or “Foiolo” in Italian is the Omasus, the third stomach in bovines. The omasus is one of the most used chitterling in Lombard and Bergamasque cooking. Personally , I hate its taste, but this is tradition. 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omasum
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripe

INGREDIENTS:
2 pounds of Foiolo (Omasus)
2 carrots
2 red onions
2 branches of celery
1 can of tomatoes
1 garlic gore
1 glass of white wine
Olive oil
Salt, pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Clean the vegetables. Mince the onions, carrots, celery and garlic;
- In an high pot, put two spoons of oil and add the vegetable mix;
- Once they are colored, add the Foiolo, cut in stripes. Let it take flavor, and add the wine;
- Add the tomatoes. Adjust with salt and pepper, and cook for 50 minutes, adding hot water if necessary;
- Serve with grated Parmesan.

Here's my mother's version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucUEKnNDqE8

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Orso (Sep 22, 2009)

Jigen, do you mind if a fellow Italian joins and adds some other Italian thing?
If you don't, here is one

ABBACCHIO O POLLO ALLA CACCIATORA (Chicken or Lamb hunter's fashion) The recipe is found everywhere in Italy, in many variations. This is the Roman version , just like my grandmother and my mother did it. No tomatoes in the Roman recipe.

1 chicken or 2 lbs lamb thigh
Olive oil, the best you can find
1/2 glass of white wine vinegar
1/2 glass of white wine
rosemary to taste
garlic to taste (the dish should be garlicky, so it's better too much than not enough)
salt
pepper

cut the chicken (or lamb) in pieces, wash it, dry it, brown in olive oil and add salt when it's almost browned. In the meantime mix wine and vinegar, peel the garlic cloves, crush them in a mortar, trying to make a paste and dissolve the paste in the wine and vinegar mixture. Do the same with the rosemary (but here making a paste is much more difficult). When the meat is browned add the mixture of vinegar, garlic, rosemary and wine, mix, cover and let cook, turning the meat every now and then. If the meat gets too dry add some water. When the meat is almost ready add pepper to taste.
Done.
You can also cook rabbit in the same way. 
BTW, if you prefer a sourish taste, put in more vinegar.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 23, 2009)

Nessun problema. Ho iniziato questa thread con l'intenzione di postare mie ricette, però ben venga qualsiasi iniziativa, basta che sia italiana. 

<ENG:>
No problem. I have started this thread to post my recipes, but all initiatives are welcome, as long as it's an Italian recipe.

PS: Posso chiederti di dove sei?


----------



## Jigen (Sep 23, 2009)

RISOTTO TREVISANA E SCAMORZA (FRIULI VENEZIA-GIULIA)











INGREDIENTS: 
14 ounces of rice 
2 heads of Radicchio
7 ounces of Smoked Scamorza (Scamorza affumicata)
1 onion
1 glass of red wine
2 Bouillon dices
Olive oil

PREPARATION:
- Cut the Radicchio's roots, and the white part of the leaves. Wash them and dry them, then cut the leaves in four (longitudinally), and cut them in small stripes;
- Dice the Scamorza in very small dices;
- Warm the 1 spoon of oil in a large pan;
- Once the oil is warm, add the onion;
- Once the onion is yellowed, add the Radicchio and the wine. Let it cook until it becomes soft and dark;
- Add the rice, cover with water and add two dices. Cook at medium flame for 25-30 minutes;
- After 15 minutes, add the Scamorza dices;
- Complete the cooking and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 2, 2009)

I have uploaded several videos on my youtube account. Please subscrube, if you want to be uploaded as soon as I post new recipes. Watch and enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Jigen1984&view=videos


----------



## Jigen (Oct 18, 2009)

OK, people. Here's another upload. Bon appetit!
http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigen1984#g/u


----------



## panhype (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread is epic win. I'm really grateful!!!

As to requests, i usually prefer the simpler, less time consuming dishes. And fried stuff (well, that's just me). What i'd really be curious about is Saltimbocca alla Romana. i'm making that myself occasionally... well, my recipe is inspired from a German cookbook


----------



## Jigen (Oct 21, 2009)

panhype said:


> This thread is epic win. I'm really grateful!!!
> 
> As to requests, i usually prefer the simpler, less time consuming dishes. And fried stuff (well, that's just me). What i'd really be curious about is Saltimbocca alla Romana. i'm making that myself occasionally... well, my recipe is inspired from a German cookbook



Ich habe das original Rezept gefunden. Du kannst deine Version hinzufügen. Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde das Video-Rezept auf Youtube anschließen. 
PS: Entschuldigung für meine schlekt Deutch, Ich bin ziemlich verrostet. ^_^ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

SALTIMBOCCA ALLA ROMANA (LAZIO - ROMA)

INGREDIENTS:
12 small veal meat slices
12 slices of ham (prosciutto crudo
1 branch of Sage
2 ounces of butter
salt and pepper
1/2 glass of white wine 

PREPARATION:
- Wash and dry the Sage;
- Beat the slices, to make them very thin;
- On each beaten slice, put the ham and a leaf of sage;
- Wrap them and close them with a toothpick;
- In a frying pan, melt the butter; 
- Place the Saltimbocca in the pan and cook them on both sides for tho minutes and a half on each side;
- Serve hot, with their cooking gravy.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 23, 2009)

I forgot the picture once again... Che pirla!






Here you are.


----------



## panhype (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe, Jigen!!!! Dein Deutsch ist gut!

Your Saltimbocca definitely is milder, more delicate compared to what i have been preparing. Actually i can't tell if my version has a local reference, or if it just developed that way in my hands  Either way, i enjoy eating the same (concept of a) dish in different versions. Thus i will try your recipe very soon 

The search button reveals that i have posted my version about 2 years ago.
pix#1 pix#2


----------



## Jigen (Oct 24, 2009)

panhype said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Jigen!!!! Dein Deutsch ist gut!
> 
> Your Saltimbocca definitely is milder, more delicate compared to what i have been preparing. Actually i can't tell if my version has a local reference, or if it just developed that way in my hands  Either way, i enjoy eating the same (concept of a) dish in different versions. Thus i will try your recipe very soon
> 
> ...



The same recipe can change very much from a cook to another. cooking is always a personal thing. However, thanks for your help. It is much appreciated. :bow: Hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 24, 2009)

I LOVE this thread. Oh man :wubu:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 24, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I LOVE this thread. Oh man :wubu:



I am honoured you like it. :bow: Is there something you would like to try?


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 24, 2009)

Jigen said:


> I am honoured you like it. :bow: Is there something you would like to try?



Absolutely, unfortunately...I've no clue about some of these ingredients...it may be because I am not cultured enough OR they're just not as abundant here as they are there. In any event, the pictures are fabulous to look at. 

Una piccola parte dell'Italia


----------



## Jigen (Oct 25, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Absolutely, unfortunately...I've no clue about some of these ingredients...it may be because I am not cultured enough OR they're just not as abundant here as they are there. In any event, the pictures are fabulous to look at.
> 
> Una piccola parte dell'Italia



Probably many ingredients are more typical here than in the US. Ingredients can be switched with others similar. For example, if you can't find Parma Ham, you can use any kind of ham you can find, if you can't find Parmigiano Reggiano or Grana Padano, you're allowed to use parmesan. It's the same problem I experience with Japanese kitchen: I can't find the original ingredients and I can't switch with others without making a totally different dish. However, Italian kitchen allows an infinite range of variations. Just say what you'd like to try, and I'll provide it as soon as I can. Pasta? Rice? Meat? Fish/Shellfish? The only thing I have problem with, is vegetarian kitchen, but I can manage it. Let me know what your favourite dishes are. Eventually, I can give you my MSN contact to speed things up. 
Thanks again for your reply. It is much appreciated. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Nov 12, 2009)

SALAME AL CIOCCOLATO

WARNING: VERY HIGH IN CALORIES. This version is for a cake weighing 1 pound, which counts 4000 calories, according to the site I found it in. 






INGREDIENTS: 
- 10,5 ounces Biscuits
- 3,5 ounces Butter
- 8,8 ounces Sugar
- 2 Eggs
- 3,5 ounces cocoa powder
- 2 coffee spoons Fortified Wine (Marsala, Porto, and so on.)

PREPARATION:
- Whip the butter, with sugar and eggs;
- Add the cocoa powder and the crumbled biscuit. End up adding the wine;
- Work on the compound, and try to give the shape of a sausage;
- Wrap it in an alluminium sheet and put it in the freezer;
- Take it out of the freezer half an hour before eating it. 

ENJOY.


----------



## Tau (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG!!! This thread! :wubu::bow: I just got so friggen hungry - a fridge raid is in order


----------



## Jigen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tau said:


> OMG!!! This thread! :wubu::bow: I just got so friggen hungry - a fridge raid is in order



THanks, Tau. ^_^ :bow: What's your favourite recipe?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2009)

Can you make pesto sauce? Or spaghetti with apples in it? I saw it on an Italian cooking show once..


----------



## Jigen (Nov 15, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Can you make pesto sauce? Or spaghetti with apples in it? I saw it on an Italian cooking show once..



Pesto it's a preparation which requires attentions and a lot of time. I must say that a TRUE Pesto must NEVER BE GRINDED. Basil leaves must be MASHED in a stone mortar, with a wooden pestel, for several hours. The smaller leaves are once mashed, the better. I have taken pictures of the Pesto preparation for my Youtube page, but I could'nt find them anymore. Probabily my father erased the camera's memory by mistake before I could save them on the PC. Once the plants on my balcony will start to make leaves again, I'll make the recipe, but I'll have to wait for this Spring. Some shops sell Basil leaves, but are pretty expensive. But keep in touch, I will come up with something. For now, I can propose you a recipe with pesto. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uazmbgjdbto 

It's called "Trenette with potatoes and green beans". Trenette are a kind of long pasta, cooked with potatoes and green beans, typical recipe from Genua. 

About Spaghetti and Apples, you are taking me by surprise, because is a recipe I never heard of. But I can document myself. ^_^

See you soon. I'll see if I can find some Basil leaves one of these days. Thanks again. ^_^


----------



## Jigen (Nov 27, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Can you make pesto sauce? Or spaghetti with apples in it? I saw it on an Italian cooking show once..



Last sunday I have tried pork meat with apple sauce. This gave me an idea for the recipe. Maybe I'll make it soon. ^_^


----------



## Jigen (Nov 29, 2009)

RICE AND APPLES (TRENTINO ALTO-ADIGE - SUDTIROL)







Videorecipe, in Italian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vivnYYcTHhU For those who don't speak this language, here is the translation. I hope you like it. 

INGREDIENTI (5 servings)
Rice - 14 ounces
Apples - 2 (Golden or Granny Smith are OK)
Broth - 0,2 gallons
Nutmeg 
White Pepper
Olive Oil
Onion

PREPARATION: 
- Put the broth to boil;
- Cover the bottom of a pan with a thin layer of oil;
- Warm the oil;
- Mince the onion and yellow it in the oil;
- Wash, skin and dice the apples;
- Put HALF of the apples with the onion. Cook for 5 minutes;
- Add the rice. Toast for 5 minutes, then add the boiling broth;
- Cook for 10 minutes;
- Add the rest of the apples, and cook for 10 minutes;
- Serve. Add pepper and nutmeg, and coger with grated cheese;

Enjoy. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 21, 2009)

I have recently updated my youtube page. The recipes are now 56, mostly pasta recipes, but I have added also pies, meat and fish. Probably I'll post more recipes once I'll have completed my university duties. 
For now, I'll show you something typical: 

TORTELLI (stuffed pasta) with Pumpkin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiFBIbqf1iE





LONZA with milk: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqzUoVo4ouw





ENJOY.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 22, 2009)

*J*igen you are torturing palettes with these wonderful photos... 

Loved the video have to rep you for sharing such goodness and I like this thread

I have some questions to ask

1. What is Lonza ( is this a pork in a cream sauce?) 

2. What special dishes will you be posting for XMAS and the New Years


----------



## Jigen (Dec 24, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *J*igen you are torturing palettes with these wonderful photos...
> 
> Loved the video have to rep you for sharing such goodness and I like this thread
> 
> ...



Answers: 
1. Lonza is a part of swines. I think in English you call it "loin". It's the part on the back of the swine, above the leg. 




I have obtained the sauce mincing the meat's sauce with the vegetables with a mixer. 

2. So, I have started cooking this morning at 08:00 AM (2:00 AM, New York hour), and I have finished (for now). Since tomorrow morning I will be too busy with those preparations which can't be cooked with anticipation. I have prepared three kind of pasta rolls, called Nidi di Rondine, or Rotoli di pasta ripieni: 
- Pasta roll with cheese and spinachs
- Pasta roll with mortadella and cheese
- Pasta roll with Genua Pesto, Ricotta and goat cheese
Then, as the second dish, I have prepared stew cooked in broth, vegetables and wine. I tried to contain myself, since I will not be the only one who will cook tomorrow. I'll have to prepare more stew with various kinds of meat tomorrow, and probably my mother's cousine will bring tortelli, and who knows what else. I'll post the recipes as soon as I can, together with a menu. Tomorrow is gonna be fattening...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Answers:
> 1. Lonza is a part of swines. I think in English you call it "loin". It's the part on the back of the swine, above the leg.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. don't forget to post pics of this wonderful holiday feast and happy holidays to you Jigen


----------



## Jigen (Dec 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Thanks for the explanation. don't forget to post pics of this wonderful holiday feast and happy holidays to you Jigen



Don't worry, I will post them as soon as possible. Is it possible to attach pictures from my hard disk?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 29, 2009)

You can upload photos from your computer and attach them to your posts by clicking the "manage attachments" button. When you're making your post, just scroll down to the "additional options" section and you'll find the button.

I keep seeing things in this thread I want to try.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 29, 2009)

rainyday said:


> You can upload photos from your computer and attach them to your posts by clicking the "manage attachments" button. When you're making your post, just scroll down to the "additional options" section and you'll find the button.
> 
> I keep seeing things in this thread I want to try.



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Giambotta

2 medium red peppers, cored, seeded and cut into bite-sized pieces
2 large tomatoes, cored and cut into bite-sized pieces
2 medium waxy potatoes (like Yukon gold), peeled and cut into bite-sized pieces
2 small carrots, peeled and cut into bite-sized pieces
2 small zucchini, cut into bite-sized pieces
1 large onion, diced
1/4 c. water or stock
2 Tbsp olive oil
Basil leaves, torn into pieces or dried
Salt and pepper to taste

Layer the cut vegetables, starting with the hardier ones such as potato and carrot, into a large Dutch oven or stockpot; sprinkle each layer gently with salt. Add water and oil and put over medium heat. In very little time, the vegetables will begin to break down and release their juices, and what started out as a pot of dry veggies will become a juicy stew. Cook for about 30 minutes, or until all the vegetables are tender.

Remove from heat, and stir in the freshly torn basil. (Don't tear the basil too far ahead as it may discolor.) Serve hot or room temperature, with Italian bread.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

PASTA MILANO

6 oz. butter
18 oz. grilled chicken, sliced
12 oz. sun-dried tomatoes
12 oz. mushrooms, sliced
6 Tbs. Parmesan cheese, finely grated
36 oz. roasted garlic cream sauce *
36 oz. bowtie pasta (about 6 oz. per serving)
Italian parsley sprig, if desired 

Cook the pasta as directed on package. Meanwhile, sauté butter 
and mushrooms about 30 seconds. Add the roasted garlic cream 
sauce and Parmesan; heat thoroughly. Remove pasta from water 
and drain. Add pasta to the sauté pan and mix well. Garnish 
with Parmesan cheese and Italian parsley sprig.

RECIPE FOR ROASTED GARLIC CREAM SAUCE
Can be used for the 36 oz. of Roasted Garlic Cream Sauce 
for the Pasta Milano recipe. 

1 quart heavy cream
1 head roasted garlic
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons fresh parsley - coarsely chopped
1 pound pasta
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup Parmesan cheese - grated 

In a blender process cream and roasted garlic until smooth. 
In a large saucepan, combine garlic cream, pepper, and 2 tablespoons 
of the parsley. Bring to a boil, then simmer for 15 minutes.

Add salt and Parmesan to mixture, stir until sauce has thickened.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

PINK VODKA SAUCE

2-3 cloves garlic, finely minced 
5 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/2 pounds ripe, fresh tomatoes; 
or 1 1/2 pounds canned tomatoes, preferably Italian imported, drained 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes 
1 pound dried penne, preferably imported Italian 
6-8 large leaves basil, sliced into ribbons
2 tablespoons vodka 
1 cup heavy cream 
Coarse-grained salt 

TO COOK THE PASTA: 
Heat the oil in a medium-sized saucepan over medium heat and when the 
oil is warm add the chopped garlic and sauté for 1 minute. If using 
fresh tomatoes, cut them into 1-inch pieces. Add fresh or canned tomatoes 
to pan and cook for 20 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper, then 
add the red pepper flakes. Bring a large pot of cold water to a boil. 
Meanwhile, place the skillet over low heat and simmer sauce as you cook the pasta. Add coarse salt to the boiling water, then add the pasta and cook for 8 to 11 minutes depending on the brand, that is. 1 minute less than for normal al dente. Drain the pasta and add it to the skillet with the tomato sauce. Add the vodka, mix very well, and raise the heat to medium. Sauté for 1 minute, stirring the pasta vigorously with a wooden spoon. Add the cream; taste for salt and pepper. Mix for 30 seconds to allow the cream to get well absorbed into the pasta, then sprinkle on the parsley, transfer pasta to a warmed serving dish, and serve immediately.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

ITALIAN PORKETTA SANDWICHES 

2-3 pound(s) Pork roast, boneless 
2 teaspoon(s) Red pepper, crushed 
2 teaspoon(s) Garlic powder 
3 teaspoon(s) Salt 
1 teaspoon Onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon Black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon Thyme, dried 
3 large Bay leaf(s) 
Olive oil 
Grind and combine all spices except bay leaves.


Coat roast with Olive oil.
Rub spices in and wrap in plastic wrap. 
Marinate in refrigerator for 1-2 days. 2 days is best.
Place in roasting pan with NO additional liquid. Add 3 bay leafs on top of roast.
Cook at low heat until internal meat temp reaches 200º. At 225º it will take 2 hours/pound.
Pull apart and serve on crusty rolls.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Spagetti Aglio e Olio

Ingredients
Spaghetti 
olive oil
whole garlic clove
4-5 anchovies 
a pinch of oregano
1 small chilli
Parsley, chopped 

Put the oil into a large fry pan, heat and gently fry one whole garlic clove. As soon as the garlic colors lightly, take it out and put in the anchovies which have been cleaned and chopped. Let this flavor over a very low heat, stirring the anchovies with a wooden spoon till they become a pulp. 
When the anchovies are completely mush, add a pinch of oregano and at the last moment a good piece of chli and a spoon of finely chopped parsley. 
Cook the pasta al dente in a big pot of salted, rapidly boiling water then drain in a colander. Toss through the sauce and serve immediately into heated bowls. Top with extra parsley


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Fettuccine Carbonara

1 lb. fettuccine
4 oz. pancetta
2 tbs. olive oil
3 egg yolks
4 oz. grated Pecorino
salt
pepper

Heat olive oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Add diced pancetta and fry until crisp and brown, 5-6 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside. 
In a bowl beat together egg yolks, Pecorino cheese, salt and a generous amount of pepper. Set aside. 
Cook the fettuccine in plenty of boiling salted water until al dente, strain and pour back into pot. Over a low flame, add the cooked pancetta and the egg mix, allow the heat to cook the eggs for a few minutes. Toss well, sprinkle some more cheese on top and serve immediately.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Baked Rigatoni with Four Cheeses

1 tablespoon salt, plus more to taste 
1 pound dried pasta such as fusilli, penne, rigatoni, or ziti 
6 tablespoons 3/4 stick) unsalted butter 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour, preferably unbleached 
4 cups milk 
2 cups evaporated milk 
Freshly ground pepper to taste 
Freshly grated nutmeg to taste 
1 1/2 cups each freshly shredded Gruyere cheese (about 5 ounces), 
freshly shredded Emmenthaler cheese (about 4 1/2 ounces), 
freshly shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (about 5 ounces) 
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese (about 4 ounces), preferably Parmigiano-Reggiano

Stir the 1 tablespoon salt into a large pot of rapidly boiling water. Drop the pasta into the boiling water and cook, stirring frequently, until tender but still firm to the bite. Drain into a colander, rinse under cold running water, drain again, transfer to a large bowl, and set aside. 
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Grease a 9-by-13-inch baking dish and set aside. 
In a heavy saucepan, melt the butter over low heat. Whisk in the flour and cook, whisking or stirring almost constantly, until bubbly and fragrant, about 5 minutes; do not brown. Remove from heat. 
Meanwhile, in a saucepan, combine the milk and evaporated milk and bring just to a boil over medium- high heat. Pour all at once into the butter and flour mixture and whisk until smooth. Season with salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Place the pan over medium heat and cook, whisking or stirring constantly, until thick- ened, about 5 minutes. Pour over the cooked pasta and stir to thoroughly coat the pasta. Spread the pasta evenly in the prepared baking dish. 
In a bowl, combine the four cheeses, then sprinkle evenly over the pasta. Lightly dust the top with grated nutmeg and bake until the cheese melts and the pasta is heated through, about 25 minutes. 
Transfer the baking dish to the broiler and cook until the cheese is slightly golden, about 3 minutes.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Italian Bread

Ingredients
2 packages quick-rise yeast
5 cups flour (King Arthur)
2 teaspoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
4 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups warm water (110 degrees) 

Preparation
Combine first five ingredients, yeast last and let dissolve for 2 minutes. Mix in 2 cups of flour with a whisk until creamy. Mix in 2 more cups of flour and stir for 2 minutes with wooden spoon. Stir in enough additional flour to cause the dough to pull away from the sides of the bowl.

Turn out on floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic (about 8-10 minutes). Put in greased bowl (olive oil for a less crusty bread), turn to coat and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until doubled (1.5 hours). Punch dough down. Divide into two and shape as loaves and allow them to rise a second time (approx. 45 minutes). Slide loaves onto a baking stone in a preheated 400 degree oven and bake for 20-25 minutes or until hollow when tapped on top. I usually put a water soaked sneaker shoelace across the top of the loaf, this will cause it to split.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

ITALIAN SESAME COOKIES

Ingredients 
4 cups flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1 cup sugar
1 cup shortening
4 eggs
1/4 c. orange juice or grated skin of 1 orange
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla
Sesame seeds

Preparation
Sift dry ingredients together. Add shortening and mix well. Add
juice, eggs and vanilla and mix together. Turn on floured board.
Knead a few minutes. Slice pieces of dough and roll into strips, cut
each strip about 2 inches in size. Roll each piece in sesame seeds
that have been dampened with a little water. Place on lightly
greased cookie sheet. Bake in a 400 degree oven for about 18
minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Italian Prosciutto Bread

Ingredients

1 packages quick-rise yeast
2 1/2 cups flour 
1 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons olive oil ( or bacon drippings )
1 cups warm water (110 degrees)
Ham or Prosciutto cubes

Preparation
Combine first five ingredients, yeast last and let dissolve for 2 minutes. Mix in 1 cup of flour with a whisk until creamy. Mix in 1 more cup of flour and stir for 2 minutes with wooden spoon. Stir in enough additional flour to cause the dough to pull away from the sides of the bowl.
* If using bacon replace 2 tablespoons olive oil. Deglaze pan with water and add to mixture.

Turn out on floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic (about 8-10 minutes). Put in greased bowl (olive oil for a less crusty bread), turn to coat and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until doubled (1.5 hours). Punch dough down. Roll into a ring and rise a second time (approx. 45 minutes). Slide loaves onto a baking sheet or pizza stone in a preheated 400 degree oven and bake for 20-25 minutes or until hollow when tapped on top.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Italian Cream Puffs

4 eggs
1/2 cup butter
1 cup boiling water
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp. salt

Combine butter, salt, and water. Heat to boiling. Sift flour and measure.
Add the boiling mixture. Beat vigorously until mixture leaves side of the
pan and doesn't stick to the spoon. Remove from fire. Cool
slightly. Add the unbeaten eggs one at a time. Beat thoroughly after the
addition of each egg until the mixture is smooth. Drop by tablespoons into
well oiled muffin pan. Bake in 400 degree oven for 30 minutes Lower heat to
350 degrees.

Continue baking for 10 min. Remove from oven . Cut a slice in the side and
stuff with whipped cream or fruit. Serves: 6


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

STRUFFOLI

3 1/2 cups flour
6 eggs, plus 1 egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon (Sambuca, Grand Marnier or flavor of choice)
4 cups vegetable, for frying
2 cups honey
Powdered sugar, for dusting

In a mixing bowl, place flour, eggs, yolk, salt and flavoring. Mix well to form a firm dough, 8 to 10 minutes. Place in the refrigerator and allow to rest 30 minutes.

Remove from the refrigerator and cut golf ball-sized pieces of dough from the main batch. Roll each ball into a 1/2-inch thick dowel (rope) and cut each dowel into 1/2-inch pieces. Roll each piece into a ball and continue until finished with all dough.

In a 12 to 14-inch skillet with at least 3-inch sides, heat the oil to 375 degrees F. Drop enough balls in to cover about half of the surface of frying oil and cook until dark golden brown. Use a slotted spoon to turn them regularly, and expect them to puff up while cooking. As they finish, remove them to a tray covered with paper towels, and drain well. This should take at least 5 batches.

When all of the struffoli are cooked, heat the honey in a wide 6 to 8 quart saucepan until quite warm, about 150 degrees F, and substantially thinner. Add struffoli to honey and stir carefully until well coated. Remove from heat and allow to cool 5 minutes in the pan, stirring regularly. Pour out into a large serving tray in the form of either a pyramid or a ring mold. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Zeppole

2 cups water
10 oz granulated sugar
3 tbs olive oil
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups flour
2 large eggs
1/4 cup light, white wine
oil for frying
powdered sugar

Directions
Mix water, sugar, and oil in a heavy saucepan and bring to a boil.
Mix flour into boiling water all at once.
Remove from heat and begin whisking or stirring with a wooden spoon until the mixture forms a mass.
Return to low heat and cook 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, and add eggs 1 at a time. Beat vigorously after each addition or the egg will cook.
Add wine and beat the dough until satiny.
Grease a countertop or board with oil.
Turn out the dough and pat down flat.
Fold sides over on itself so there are 3 layers. Repeat this five more times.
Heat oil in a large pot or fryer.
Take about 1/3 of dough and roll out in a log, to the thickness of your thumb. Pinch off a tsp size piece.
Place 3 or 4 at a time into boiling oil. Turn and fry until golden on both sides. Drain on brown paper.
Place into a paper bag and sprinkle powdered sugar over them. Close the bag and shake to cover with sugar.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

BROOKLYN CHEESECAKE

2 tablespoons Unsalted butter
Graham crackers
7/8 cup Sugar
3 tablespoons Cornstarch, sifted
30 ounces Cream cheese at room temp.
1 Extra-large egg
1/2 cup Heavy cream
3/4 teaspoon Vanilla

Liberally grease the side and bottom of an 8-inch springform pan with
the butter. Crush to powder enough graham crackers to lightly coat the
bottom. Coat the bottom with the cracker crumbs and refrigerate the
pan until ready to use. Mix the sugar with the cornstarch.
Add the cream cheese and stir to blend well; stir in the egg and blend
again. Add the heavy cream, a little at a time, and mix. Stir in the
vanilla. Spoon batter into prepared pan.

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Bake for approximately 40 to 45 minutes, until the top is golden
brown.
Transfer the cheesecake to a rack and let it cool for 3 hours.
Makes 1 8-inch cheesecake.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these recipes, Lonewulf. This is much appreciated. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 13, 2010)

ALI DI POLLO ALLA DIAVOLA (DEVIL-FASHONED CHICKEN WINGS)







INGREDIENTS: 
12 chicken wings
7 ounces of bacon 
red pepper, already without seeds
1 small Cayenna hot chili pepper
Olive oil
Salt

PREPARATION
- Mince the pepper with the chili pepper; 
- Put it in a pot and mix it with 5 spoons of oil;
- Put the chicken wings in a pan, and cover them with this compound;
- Let them rest for 6 hours in a fresh place;
- Before cooking, place them on an iron spit, alternating them with bacon dices;
- Salt them, then cook them on a hot grill;
- Cook them for 15-20 minutes;
- Serve them hot.

You can serve them with green salad or grilled peppers or zucchini.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## panhype (Jan 19, 2010)

This devil chicken sounds & looks very tasty. Right in the middle of this urban area where i'm living it's hard to operate a grill - and way too cold right now anyway. But your recipe gives me an idea for a variation i could do :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 20, 2010)

panhype said:


> This devil chicken sounds & looks very tasty. Right in the middle of this urban area where i'm living it's hard to operate a grill - and way too cold right now anyway. But your recipe gives me an idea for a variation i could do :bow:



I live in an apartment, so I too find hard to use grills. But I have been able to cook them with a pan or eventually in the oven.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 24, 2010)

VANILLA ICE CREAM (FLORENCE)






Perhaps many of you don't know the history of ice cream and how it is born. The first ice cream is made in Florence, during the XVIth Century, created by Bernardo Buontalenti, whom mixed milk, cream and eggs. Previously in history we have had several kinds of cold desserts, but are made of ice and fruit juices, more similar to modern sorbets.

INGREDIENTS: 
3 eggs' yolk
5,3 ounces of Powdered sugar
3,4 fluid ounces of milk
3 ounces of vanilla fruits
17 fluid ounces of cream

PREPARATION
- Boil the milk, and put the vanilla in infusion for 45 minutes;
- With a whisk, beat the wolks and the powdered sugar. Add the milk compound;
- Whip the cream until foamy, and then pour the previous compound in it, slowly, mixing slowly with the whisk, until all will be incorporated;
- Put the cream in a suitable box and put in your refrigerator;
- Let it rest for 6 hours.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 24, 2010)

CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM (4 servings)






INGREDIENTS
7 fluid ounces of milk
7 fluid ounces of heavy cream
3,5 ounces of sugar
3,5 ounces of bitter chocolate (99%, that's how I like it )
1 egg

PREPARATION:
- Break the chocolate to pieces and cook it in a bain-marie, until it's melted;
- Add the milk and the cream, and let it boil;
- Meanwhile, beat the egg and the sugar with a whisk;
- When the milk and chocolate compound starts boiling, take it away from the fire, and pour it in the pot with egg and sugar. 
- Put the compound in a suitable box. Let it cool down at room temperature, and put it in the refrigerator;
- Mix every half an hour, to break the ice crystals which could form;
- Let it rest for six hours;
- Serve your ice cream and decorate it how you prefer. Just watch the calories. xD

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 26, 2010)

OK, people. I had the time to post a couple of new recipes, including a typical Italian dish for the night of december 31st: 

ZAMPONE WITH LENTILS: Zampone is simply minced pork meat, stuffed in a pork leg. In Italy we eat it on december 31st. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hr2AcuLZkk

LINGUINE WITH EUROPEAN LOBSTER: I had a request for this recipe, one of my favourite pasta dish. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMt6wuxonwk&feature=channel

SPAGHETTI WITH TOMATO SAUCE AND BASIL LEAVES: I found strange that no-one asked me this recipe, so I took the initiative, and posted it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2UafeVqZjY&feature=channel

And some other recipes I had the chance to cook between december and last week. They can be found here. http://www.youtube.com/user/Jigen1984#p/u

I have many more recipe videos to make, so I will upload them in the next days, I hope. For now, ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## panhype (Jan 26, 2010)

Back to the Devil's chicken. I tried a simplified variation. Since my only option right now is to fry it in a pan, i didn't want to use a spit (not that great results). And also no real chili peppers (they tend to get burned). 

1 - I used chicken breasts, sliced into smaller pieces
2 - Rubbed them with West Indian Hot Pepper Sauce (Encona) - maybe there is a more appropriate Italian product?
3 - Rubbed them with olive oil & left them in the fridge for a couple of hours
4 - Wrapped the pieces half with bacon - half, because i wanted to get 2 different tastes
5 - Fried them a couple of mins in hot olive oil - making sure the meat stays juicy.

I was very pleased with the result :eat2: 
Jigen, if you have suggestions to further improve it, let us know.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 27, 2010)

panhype said:


> Back to the Devil's chicken. I tried a simplified variation. Since my only option right now is to fry it in a pan, i didn't want to use a spit (not that great results). And also no real chili peppers (they tend to get burned).
> 
> 1 - I used chicken breasts, sliced into smaller pieces
> 2 - Rubbed them with West Indian Hot Pepper Sauce (Encona) - maybe there is a more appropriate Italian product?
> ...



Nice recipe. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 17, 2010)

BRUSCHETTE

Bruschette are another typical Italian summer dish. Very easy and fast to prepare, the base recipe is very simple, but it's extremely versatile too. I will post a couple recipes I like, but you can express your fantasy creating even more new recipes. Have fun! 

BRUSCHETTA AL POMODORO






INGREDIENTS: 
4 big slices of white bread
4 medium tomatoes
1 garlic clove
minced fresh basil leaves
salt
oil

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the tomatoes in very small pieces, and add oil, salt and the minced basil;
- Toast the bread slices in a pan;
- Rub the garlic on the slices until it's consumed;
- Cover the slices with the tomatoes

ENJOY. :bow:

BRUSCHETTA AGLIO E OLIO






INGREDIENTS: 
4 big slices of white bread
2 garlic cloves
salt
oil

PREPARATION: 
- Toast the bread in a pan;
- Rub the garlic on the slices until it's consumed;
- Add oil and salt on the slices

ENJOY. :bow:

BRUSCHETTA ALLA MARINARA






INGREDIENTS: 
4 big slices of white bread
4 medium tomatoes
2 garlic clove
minced origanum
salt
oil

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the tomatoes in very small pieces, and add oil, salt and the origanum;
- Toast the bread slices in a pan;
- Rub the garlic on the slices until it's consumed;
- Cover the slices with the tomatoes

ENJOY. :bow:

BRUSCHETTE ALLA PIZZAIOLA






INGREDIENTS: 
4 big slices of white bread
4 medium tomatoes
4 mozzarellas
a couple of minced, fresh basil leaves
salt
oil

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the tomatoes and the mozzarella in very small pieces, and add oil, salt basil;
- Toast the bread slices in a pan;
- Rub the garlic on the slices until it's consumed;
- Cover the slices with the tomatoes sauce

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2010)

Jigen said:


> BRUSCHETTE
> 
> Bruschette are another typical Italian summer dish. Very easy and fast to prepare, the base recipe is very simple, but it's extremely versatile too. I will post a couple recipes I like, but you can express your fantasy creating even more new recipes. Have fun!
> 
> ...



Yum, yum, YUM!!!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yum, yum, YUM!!!



Oh, yes. They are.  I love Bruschette, and they are extremely easy to prepare. If you want, I can add more Bruschette recipes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Oh, yes. They are.  I love Bruschette, and they are extremely easy to prepare. If you want, I can add more Bruschette recipes.



Yes please...I want :happy:
I could happily eat Bruschette for breakfast, lunch and dinner!!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes please...I want :happy:
> I could happily eat Bruschette for breakfast, lunch and dinner!!



Have you tried them? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Have you tried them? Which one do you prefer?



The last one _BRUSCHETTE ALLA PIZZAIOLA_. I adore that combination, and I absolutely love Bocconcini (which is what I get here), so that is my pick


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> The last one _BRUSCHETTE ALLA PIZZAIOLA_. I adore that combination, and I absolutely love Bocconcini (which is what I get here), so that is my pick



I'm glad you liked it. Listen, is there some more requests for Italian dishes? I can add the recipe, together with more Bruschette.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

Jigen said:


> I'm glad you liked it. Listen, is there some more requests for Italian dishes? I can add the recipe, together with more Bruschette.



Ok, how about I give you some favourite ingredients...maybe you could suggest something (is that alright). I love comfort food, hearty food.

Pork
Chicken
Bacon
Garlic
Cream
CHOCOLATE :wubu:
Cheese
Tomatoes


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, how about I give you some favourite ingredients...maybe you could suggest something (is that alright). I love comfort food, hearty food.
> 
> Pork
> Chicken
> ...



i can come up with something. 
About bacon, you can look for "Pasta alla Carbonara", made with bacon and eggs, or "Bucatini all'amatriciana", made with bacon and tomato sauce. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F7EUxlF-Zg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QCb0lhmhQA
About chocolate, I have posted "Chocolate salame". http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1316609&postcount=75, number 75 of this thread. It's very caloric, if it's ok. 
This are "SPaghetti Aglio, olio e peperoncino", with oil, garlic and hot chili peppers. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1218881&postcount=15 This is the recipe.
But the ingredients you gave me are pretty challenging. The problem is, if you can find Italian products in Australia.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

Jigen said:


> i can come up with something.
> About bacon, you can look for "Pasta alla Carbonara", made with bacon and eggs, or "Bucatini all'amatriciana", made with bacon and tomato sauce.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F7EUxlF-Zg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QCb0lhmhQA
> ...



Oh, you have made me hungry!! And you are very sweet to make these suggestions, and to look for me.

I love, LOVE Pasta Carbonara and make it often. The Chocolate Salame looks amazing :wubu:
As for sourcing the Italian ingredients, I don't think that will be too hard. We have a large Italian community here, so I am up to the challenge.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh, you have made me hungry!! And you are very sweet to make these suggestions, and to look for me.
> 
> I love, LOVE Pasta Carbonara and make it often. The Chocolate Salame looks amazing :wubu:
> As for sourcing the Italian ingredients, I don't think that will be too hard. We have a large Italian community here, so I am up to the challenge.



That's a good news. When it comes to local cookings, usually the first difficulty is to find the ingredients. Some are very particular, so much that - in case of Italian cooking - some products can not be found from one town to another one. For example, there's a cheese similar to Parmesan, called "Bagòss", which is made ONLY in a small town on the Alps (Bagolino, in Brescia province, Lombardy, Italy), because the air, the grass gave to the cows and the way the animals are breeded give to the milk an UNIQUE taste, expecially when it is left to mature for 12 months. It becomes very spicy and tasty. 
I have the same problem when I want to cook Asiatic dishes. I can't find peculiar ingredients like Saké and Mirin.
It's OK for you if I copy your MSN account in my contacts? If you want.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 23, 2010)

TORTA DI PANE (BREAD PIE)







This is a classical salvage dish, us Italian use to make when we have some stale bread to dispose. This is the base recipe, but it can be "pumped" with any kind of ingredient you want. 

INGREDIENTS
Stale bread: 2.2 pounds
Milk: at will

PREPARATION
- Put the bread in a pot. Break it in big pieces.
- Cover it with milk, and let it rest for 24 hours, to let the bread be soaked with the milk;
- After 24 hours, separe the bread from the milk (you can use the milk for your breakfast);
- Put the dough in a pie mold;
- Cook in the oven at 180°C, for at least 1 hour. Once it has become hard, it's ready.

ENJOY. :bow:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO (CHOCOLATE AND PINEAPPLE BREAD PIE)





- This is the "pumped" version. I used to bake it for my girlfriend once a week, and let her have as much as she wanted. 

INGREDIENTS
Stale bread: 2.2 pounds
Chocolate powder: 1 box
Milk: at will
Pineapple: 1 can or half of a mature pineapple
Pine nuts: at will
Candied fruits: at will
chocolate drops: at will
Sweet cream

PREPARATION
- Put the bread in a pot. Break it in big pieces.
- Cover it with milk, and let it rest for 24 hours, to let the bread be soaked with the milk;
- After 24 hours, separe the bread from the milk (you can use the milk for your breakfast);
- Separe the pineapple from its syrup, and cut it in small pieces;
- Add to the dough pineapple, chocolate drops, chocolate powder, the pine nuts, candied fruits;
- Put the dough in a pie mold and cook for 1 hour at 180°C. You must cook until the dough becomes hard;
- Finish them putting some whipped cream in it;
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 23, 2010)

Jigen said:


> TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO (CHOCOLATE AND PINEAPPLE BREAD PIE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am SO making this on the weekend! Fantastic way to use up old bread, but the birdies won't be happy


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am SO making this on the weekend! Fantastic way to use up old bread, but the birdies won't be happy



I prefer "Torta Margherita", and dry pies, but it's a pretty good cake anyway.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2010)

TORTA MARGHERITA (6 servings)






INGREDIENTS:
Flour: 5,3 ounces
4 eggs
Sugar: 5,3 ounces
Butter: 2,5 ounces
Potato flour: 4,2 ounces
milk: 1/2 glass
lemon
powdered sugar
Chemical yeast: 1 bag

PREPARATION: 
- Put the yolks, add the sugar and mix;
- Add the butter, at room temperature;
- Once the dough is solid, slowly add flour, potato flour, yeast, milkgrated lemon skin;
- Work the egg whites solid with a pinch of salt, and add to the dough;
- Butter and flour a metal pie stamp. Cook at 180°C, for 45-50 minutes;
- Let it cool down and dust with powdered sugar.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2010)

I am curious Jigen, the recipe for TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO calls for 1 box of chocolate powder....can you give me a measure please


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I am curious Jigen, the recipe for TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO calls for 1 box of chocolate powder....can you give me a measure please



Oh, right. Usually, it weights 2,6 ounces. I'm used to cook by eye.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Oh, right. Usually, it weights 2,6 ounces. I'm used to cook by eye.



Ah cool, thank you!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ah cool, thank you!



You're welcome. If you want more cakes and pies recipes, I can provide. If you want, we can exchange them via MSN. I wonder how is Australian cooking. I never tried it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 25, 2010)

Jigen said:


> You're welcome. If you want more cakes and pies recipes, I can provide. If you want, we can exchange them via MSN. I wonder how is Australian cooking. I never tried it.



Hmm, I don't really know that Australian cooking exists. We have such a mix of cuisines over here. I once found a very old and rare Aussie cookbook, that contained recipes for Budgerigar, Possum and Kangaroo Pies. LOL, I am pretty sure not one eats Budgies any more, the same with Possums.

But Emu, Kangaroos and Crocodiles, even Buffalo are now served in some restuarants here. I have never tried any of them, just can't do it.

We are pretty much known for the great Aussie Meat Pie, Lamb (mostly roasts) and Damper.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmm, I don't really know that Australian cooking exists. We have such a mix of cuisines over here. I once found a very old and rare Aussie cookbook, that contained recipes for Budgerigar, Possum and Kangaroo Pies. LOL, I am pretty sure not one eats Budgies any more, the same with Possums.
> 
> But Emu, Kangaroos and Crocodiles, even Buffalo are now served in some restuarants here. I have never tried any of them, just can't do it.
> 
> We are pretty much known for the great Aussie Meat Pie, Lamb (mostly roasts) and Damper.



Speaking of ingredients which are hard to find...  What is your favourite dish, in general?


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 25, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Speaking of ingredients which are hard to find...  What is your favourite dish, in general?



Roast pork, crackling and a whole pile of roast vegetables with gravy. 
And for dessert...a home made Chocolate self saucing pudding with raspberries and cream.

Not very fancy, but that to me is pure comfort food 

What about you...what is your favourite?


----------



## Jigen (Feb 25, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Roast pork, crackling and a whole pile of roast vegetables with gravy.
> And for dessert...a home made Chocolate self saucing pudding with raspberries and cream.
> 
> Not very fancy, but that to me is pure comfort food
> ...



It's hard to decide. I like a lot of things. I love meat.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 27, 2010)

PIZZA ALLA MARINARA (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTS
Pizza dough: 25 ounces
Tomato sauce: 17 fluid ounces
Garlic: 1 clove
Origanum
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Put the dough in a oven pan and spread it over the pan 
- Riddle the dough with a fork, so it won't inflate too much
- Warm the oven at 250°C
- Put the tomato sauce on the pizza.
- Cut the garlic in very thin layers and spread it over the pizza
- Cook for 30 minutes
- Cover with oreganum and finish with a little olive oil

And finally, I have added on my Youtube page the first of a series of Pizza recipes I plan to update. I bought the dough at the mall, but soon I'll post the recipe for a homemade pizza from raw materials to the dish. Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xuZQla_zsE

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 6, 2010)

PASTA RUCOLA E BRESAOLA (LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS (4 servings)
Bresaola (salted and dried Cattle beef): 3,5 ounces
Arugula: 1 cup
12 cherries tomatoes
Grana Padano: 1 slice
Short Pasta: 14 ounces

PREPARATION
- Cut the Bresaola in small dices and put it in a pot;
- Cut the arugula, and add to bresaola;
- Cut the tomatoes in four, and add
- Break the Grana in scales, and add to the compound
- Boil the pasta AL DENTE, drain them and put it in the pot
- Mix the pasta, and serve. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a quick update. I just wanted you to see my results with some of the previous recipes, which seem to have had a good success.

TORTA DI PANE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZYR4zoQyrE
BRUSCHETTE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4XTQ2FY1G8


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 15, 2010)

So I finally got to make the TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO....it came out beautifully. There is only one problem. I got called away after I pulled it out of the oven, and my family demolished it in one sitting! I have no idea how it tasted lol! 

I have another one planned for the coming weekend, and I am determined to get me some before it disappears again.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So I finally got to make the TORTA DI PANE ANANAS E CIOCCOLATO....it came out beautifully. There is only one problem. I got called away after I pulled it out of the oven, and my family demolished it in one sitting! I have no idea how it tasted lol!
> 
> I have another one planned for the coming weekend, and I am determined to get me some before it disappears again.



I guess it was good, judging from your family's reaction.  However, you can add whatever you want. The basic dough is: bread soaked up with milk. The rest is just an addition. 
Maybe you can cook two of them, saving the smaller one for you. ^_^
May I add your Messenger contact to my contacts?


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 17, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Just a quick update. I just wanted you to see my results with some of the previous recipes, which seem to have had a good success.
> 
> TORTA DI PANE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZYR4zoQyrE
> BRUSCHETTE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4XTQ2FY1G8



Jigen - 

Great photos! I love your choice of music, too.

Just because this thread doesn't get a lot of comments, doesn't mean we aren't watching (almost 4K hits). It's always the first thing I check when I go to The Foodee Board.

Please continue. 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Mar 17, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Jigen -
> 
> Great photos! I love your choice of music, too.
> 
> ...



I sure will.  I'm just trying to balance my cooking duties with my universitiy duties (this November I'd like to substain my thesis).


----------



## Jigen (Mar 31, 2010)

First things first, I would like to thank all the 4K viewers which honoured me of their interest. Thank you all. ^-^

TORTA PASQUALINA







A typical easter dish. 
Puff pastry: 7 ounces
Beet: 2,2 pounds
Parmesan: 3,5 ounces
Buttermilk curd: 9 ounces
11 Eggs
Oil: 1 glass
Nutmeg: 1 pinch
Pepper: at will

PREPARATION: 
- Wash the vegetales and stew them in a little salted water for ten minutes. Strain them and eliminate the exceeding water;
- In a pot whip 4 eggs with the curd, add salt, pepper and parmesan. Mix the beet, oil and egg;
- Oil a circular oven pan and cover it with part of the pastry; 
- Pour the vegetables in the pastry;
- Make six holes, where to pour the eggs, without breaking the yolk;
- Add parmesan and pepper, then cover with the remaining pastry closing the sides;
- Pinch it with a fork to let the steam go out from the pie,
- Use the egg to brush the top of the pie;
- Cook for 60 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to add. For those who don't like Beets, you can substitute them with the same quantity of spinach.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 1, 2010)

RICE WITH LEEKS






Rice: 10.5 ounces
2 leek 
Beef Broth: 34 fl. ounces
Parmesan
Pepper
Salt
Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Cover the bottom of a large pan with olive oil and warm it;
- Cut the leek in small coins;
- Put the leek in the oil and cook them until they have softened;
- Add the rice. Mix and toast it for 5 minutes;
- Cover the rice with broth. Let it cook for 20-30 minutes, and in case, add more broth until the rice is done
- Serve and dust with pepper (facultative) and parmesan at will.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Creepy (Apr 1, 2010)

Great thread Jigen.

BUT: Inter or Milan?


----------



## Jigen (Apr 1, 2010)

Creepy said:


> Great thread Jigen.
> 
> BUT: Inter or Milan?



Thanks. ^-^
I don't follow Soccer, sorry.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 2, 2010)

PASTIERA (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTS

- SHORTCRUST PASTRY:
Butter: 4,5 ounces
Flour: 9 ounces
2 Eggs
Vanillin: 1 bag
Powdered Sugar: 3,5 ounces

- STUFFING
Cooked wheat: 9 ounces
Milk: 7 ounces
Sugar: 13 ounces
Oranges flowers water: 1 ounce
Candied oranges: 2 ounces
Butter: 1 ounce
Cinnamon: 1 teaspoon
Candied citron: 2 ounces
1 lemon
Ricotta cheese (cow and sheep): 13 ounces combined
4 eggs
Vanilline: 1 bag

OTHER: 
1 egg yolk
Powdered sugar

PREPARATION: SHORTCRUST PASTRY
- Cut the butter in small dices;
- Put the flour in a mixer and add the butter;
- Mix the butter and the flour;
- Put the compound in a bowl. Add the sugar and 1 whole egg and the wolk of the second egg;
- Add the grated lemon skin and vanilline;
- Work the compound until you obtain a smooth and solid compound; 
- Wrap the ball of pastry in the cling film;
- Let it rest in the fridge for 30 minutes.

PREPARATION: STUFFING
- In a pot, put the wheat, milk, butter, and lemon skin;
- Cook on low fire until you obtain a dense compound; 
- Put the compound in a bowl, and let it cool down;
- In the mixer put 2 whole eggs, and 2 yolks, add sugar, ricotta cheese, orange flowers water, vanilline and cinnamon;
- Mix until you obtain a fluid and smooth compound;

PREPARATION:
- Take away a small quantity of pastry. You will need it later. Stretch the pastry and 
- Butter a round baking tin with high sides, and put the stretched pastry on the bottom;
- Mix the wheat compound and the ricotta cheese compound. Add the candied fruits and mix;
- Pour the compound in the tin;
- With the remaining pastry prepare some thin stripes you have to put on the top of the compound, crossing them like a grid; 
- Brush the pastry stripes with a egg yolk;
- Warm the oven at 200°C and cook for 1 hour;
- Let it cool down, and then dust it with powdered sugar.

CALORIES: 400 calories for 100 grams. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 11, 2010)

Jigen said:


> First things first, I would like to thank all the 4K viewers which honoured me of their interest. Thank you all. ^-^
> 
> TORTA PASQUALINA
> 
> ...




Oh yum, Jigen...I will have to give this one a go


----------



## Jigen (Apr 13, 2010)

STROZZAPRETI (PRIEST-STRANGLERS) - EMILIA-ROMAGNA






INGREDIENTS (6 people)
White flour: 2.2 pounds
Water: 10 fl.oz.
salt
For seasoning: see "Ragù alla Bolognese".

PREPARATION: 
- Place the flour in a bowl, add a little salt;
- Start adding slowly the water, and work the compound with bare hands;
- Once the dough is smooth and soft, stretch it with a rolling pin, dusted with flour until you obtain a sheet of two millimeters in height;
- Divide the dough in squares with sides of 1 inches;
- Bathe your hands in cold water and roll the squares; 
- Boil a pot of salted water and cook the Strozzapreti until they are "al dente";
- Add the Bolognese Sauce and serve. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 15, 2010)

NUTELLA (R) CHOCOLATE PIE






Starting from an idea I got from one of BigcutieBritt's posts, I posted the recipe for an ice-cream cake. I found this recipe on the internet. I hope you will like this. 

INGREDIENTS (12 people)
Nutella (R) Or chocolate cream: 14 ounces
Chocolate Ice Cream: 31 ounces
Strawberry Ice-Cream: 31 ounces
Milk Ice Cream: 31 ounces
Grinded nuts
Chocolate drops
Whipped cream
(I have added these ingredients to the original recipe to make it more "pumped"  )

PREPARATION: 
- Take the ice creams out of the fridge fot a couple of hours, so that when you use them, they are soft;
- Save three spoons of chocolate cream for decoration;
- Take a cake pan, possibly one which sides can be detached from the base (Sorry, I don't know the specific name for this kind of pan), put the chocolate ice cream on the bottom;
- Put on it half of the chocolate cream whitout spreading it;
- Put it in the refrigerator for 30 minutes;
- Take the pan out of the refrigerator and pour the strawberry ice cream on it;
- Cover with the remaining chocolate cream and put in the refrigerator for 30 more minutes;
- Take it out of the refrigerator and add the remaining milk ice-cream. Level the top of the cake with a spoon;
- Put in the refrigerator for 30 minutes;
- Add the Chocolate cream you spare at the beginning, wrap it in cling film and let it rest for at least 6 hours;
- Before serving it, let it warm up at room temperature;
- Add the whipped cream and chocolate drops on the top of the cake;
- Detach the sides of the pan, helping the cake with a knife, so that it will detach from the sides without breaking;
- Decorate with Whipped cream and chocolate drops;
- Try to spread the grinded nuts on the sides of the cake; 
- Add more whipped cream and chocolate drops on the dish, after you served the slice.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 17, 2010)

ICE CREAM CAKE






INGREDIENTS: 
3 discs of sponge cake
Ice cream (the taste you like the most): 1,5 pounds
1 glass of liquour (the one you prefer)
Everything you like for covering the top

PREPARATION: 
- Let the ice cream warm up at room temperature for 30 minutes;
- Cover with cling film a round pie stamp with detachable sides with similar dimensions to the sponge cake discs;
- Put in the stamp the first disc; 
- Brush it with the liquour, and cover with 1/3 of the ice cream, you are going to level with a spoon;
- Cover with the second disk, brush with liquor, add another 1/3 of ice cream and level it;
- Cover with the third disc and cover with the remaining ice cream, you will have to level;
- Put in the refrigerator for 2 hour;
- Decorate with chocolate drops, melted chocolate, whipped cream, strawberries, bigné, and everythng you like and put it in the refrigerator;
- Take it out of the refrigerator 30 minutes before serving it.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 20, 2010)

OLIVE ALL'ASCOLANA (ASCOLI PICENO - MARCHE)






INTRODUCTION:
The right olives for the original recipes are the variety called "Ascolana" (Olea europea sativa), PDO (Protected Destination of Origin) product. But in theory you can use every kind of olive, as long as it's big enough to keep the stuffing.

INGREDIENTS:
- Olives: 17,6 ounces
- Bovine meat: 3,5 ounces
- Swine meat: 3.5 ounces
- Chicken or Turkey breast: 3,5 ounces
- Parma Ham: 1,8 ounces
- Bread Crumb: 1 ounce
- Parmesan: 3.5 ounces
- White wine: 1 glass
- 4 eggs
- Tomato paste: 1 teaspoon
- 1 Carrot
- 1 onion
- 1 celery branch
- 2 clove trees
- Parsley
- Nutmeg
- Flour
- Grated Breadcrumbs
- Seeds oil

PREPARATION: 
- Cut the olives in half, keeping the two parts united. Take out the seed;
- Warm 2 spoons of oil, dice the meats and the vegetables with the clove trees and cook them;
- Add salt and pepper. Add white wine and let it boil off;
- Let cool off the compound;
- Use a food mixer to mince the compound;
- Add an egg and a yolk, nutmeg, minced parsley, crumbled crumb and parmesan;
- Work the compound until smooth and compact;
- Stuff the olives with the compound keeping their original shape, more or less;
- Pass the olives in the flour, then in the eggs and finally in the grated breadcrumbs;
- Put them on a big dish and let them rest for 30 minutes;
- Fry them in oil until they are golden;
- Put them on a sheet of absorbing paper to dry them;
- Serve hot.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 27, 2010)

PENNE ALL'ARRABBIATA 






INGREDIENTS (6 serving)
Short pasta: 1 pound
Tomato sauce: 1 bottle
Garlic: 6 cloves
Cayenna hot peppers: 2
Olive oil: 4 spoons
Parmesan: as much as you want
Parsley

PREPARATION:
- Warm in a pan the oil;
- Mince the garlic, and make it yellow in the oil, low flame;
- Add the tomato sauce, add salt and eentually sugar;
- Grind the peppers and add it in the tomatoes;
- Let it cook for 20 minutes, medium flame;
- Cook the pasta AL DENTE;
- Mix the pasta and the sauce, dusting it with the parsley;
- Finish adding Parmesan at will.
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 9, 2010)

BUCATINI ALL'AMATRICIANA (LAZIO)






INGREDIENTS (4 servings)
Bucatini or another long pasta: 14 ounces
Tomatoes: 14 ounces 
Pig Jowl or Bacon: 3,5 ounces
Romano: 2 ounces
Dry white wine
Salt
Pepper
Cayenna Chili peppers

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the meat and cook with low flame in a pan;
- Once the lard melted, add half glass of wine make it boil off;
- Add the diced tomatoes and cayenna peppers, and cook for 5 minutes, medium fire;
- Boil the pasta AL DENTE in slated water;
- Add the pasta to the sauce, together with the grated cheese.

Calories: 530 per serving

ENOJY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 10, 2010)

SPAGHETTI ALLA CHITARRA CACIO E PEPE (LAZIO)






INGREDIENTI (5 servings): 
Spaghetti alla Chitarra (or Spaghetti): 14 ounces
Romano: 5,6 ounces
Pepper: at will

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the Spaghetti AL DENTE; 
- Strain them, keeping three spoons of their cooking water;
- Put the spaghetti in a pot;
- Add the Romano and a spoon of cooking water;
- Mix carefully until you see a cream forming on the bottom;
- Add pepper and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2010)

Jigen said:


> BUCATINI ALL'AMATRICIANA (LAZIO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jigen said:


> SPAGHETTI ALLA CHITARRA CACIO E PEPE (LAZIO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nomnomnom....now I am hungry :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (May 12, 2010)

Feel free to try them. ^_^


----------



## Jigen (May 12, 2010)

BAGNA CAUDA (PIEMONTE)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS):
6 garlic cloves
Anchovies: 5.3 ounces
Butter: 1 ounce
Olive Oil: 7 ounces
2 nut kernels
Thistles: 17.6 ounces
1/2 Savoia Cabbage
2 Sweet peppers
1/2 cabbage
1 celery
1 fennel
1 broccoli
2 stewed potatoes
1 big onion
stewed Brussels sprouts
croutons
Milk: 1 cup

PREPARATION: 
- Put the garlic in the milk for 2 hours;
- Cut the thistle and keep it in water and lemon;
- Cut the vegetables, and spare them in each serving dish;
- Put the oil and the smashed kernels in a terra cotta pot; 
- Fillet the anchovies, slice them and put them in the pot;
- Put the pot on low fire, mixing. Add butter and garlig;
- Mix and cook for 15 minutes, obaining a creamy sauce;
- Put the vegetables in the sauce and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Dolce (May 12, 2010)

This thread is pure erotica for me.


----------



## Anna1953 (May 12, 2010)

Wow, the Cottoletta Alla Milanese sounds delicious!:eat2:


----------



## Jigen (May 13, 2010)

Dolce said:


> This thread is pure erotica for me.



Well, thanks.


----------



## Jigen (May 13, 2010)

Anna1953 said:


> Wow, the Cottoletta Alla Milanese sounds delicious!:eat2:



It is, indeed. But in Milan it has become really rare.


----------



## Jigen (May 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xps33R1raqE

As I promised, my Tiramisù for the 100th videorecipe. 

View attachment DSCN7943a.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2010)

I've never seen bucatini in this country, but that probably means I haven't been looking hard enough...


----------



## Jigen (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I've never seen bucatini in this country, but that probably means I haven't been looking hard enough...



I don't know where you're from, but there are many types of pasta which can not be found out of Italy. but it's not imperative to use THAT kind of pasta. It should be better to use it, but if you can not find it, you can use the long or short pasta you can find. Italian recipes are fun because they can be varied in many ways.


----------



## Tooz (May 29, 2010)

Can I put my recipes in too? :happy: I don't live in Italy, but I like to think my family recipes are decent  Mostly Americanized at this point, though, it think.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 1, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Can I put my recipes in too? :happy: I don't live in Italy, but I like to think my family recipes are decent  Mostly Americanized at this point, though, it think.



As long as they are Italian recipes, feel free to add them.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 4, 2010)

TORTA DIPLOMATICA (VERONA, VENETO)







INGREDIENTS (6 SERVINGS)
Puff Pastry: 8 ounces
Alkermes
Powdered sugar

- SPONGE CAKE - 
Flour: 3,5 ounces
Powdered sugar: 3,5 ounces
3 eggs
Chemical yeast: 1 small bag
BUtter and flour (for the pan)

- CREAM -
Powdered sugar: 3 ounces
Flour: 2,6 ounces
Yolks: 3
Milk: 16 fluid ounces
1 lemon

PREPARATION: 
- Open the puff pastry on the table, cut two rectangles (6 inches x 10 inches, more or less), pinch them with a fork and put them in a pan covered with a foil sheet;
- Warm the oven to 180°C, and cook the puff pastry for 15-20 minutes;
- Prepare the Sponge Cake: put the yolks in a pot and the powdered sugar. Work it with the mixer. The Compound must be well built. Mix the egg whites in another pot until they are hard;
- Add whites and yolks, then put the flour. Add half of the lemon’s grated skin. Then, add the yeast;
- Pour the compound in a oven pan (6 inches x 10 inches), buttered and floured. Cook at 180°C for 30-40 minutes;
- Make the pastry cream. Pour in a pot the sugar and the yolks. Mix with the mixer, add flour and the lemon’s skin;
- Warm the milk and put it in small quantities in the pot, mixing it with the whip. Put the cream in a small pot and boil it on low flame for 3-4 minutes. When it’s dense, let it cool down, keeping it turned;
- Use the film to cover an oven pan. Place one of the puff pastry rectangles and cover it with the cream;
- Brush the sponge cake with the alkermes. And place it on the cream; 
- Put another sheet of cream, and finish it with the second Puff pastry sheet;
- Close the dessert with the film, put a weight on it to keep the shape all over the dessert;
- Keep it in the fridge for 4 hours;
- Take the dessert out of the fridge and turn it upside down. Put it like this on a dish;
- Dust it and divide it in 6 portions.
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 5, 2010)

ORECCHIETTE ALLE CIME DI RAPA (APULIA)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVING)
Orecchiette or another short pasta: 55,6 ounces
Brassica Rapa: 1 pound
Olive oil: 2 spoons
Garlic: 2 cloves
Anchovy: 1 fillet
Chili pepper: at will
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Clean the Rapas, selecting only the flowers and the leaves; 
- Wash them under current water, cleaning them from earth residuals;
- Put the oil in a frying pan, the whole garlic cloves and the anchovy. Let it cook at low fire;
- Turn the fire off, and add the grinded chili pepper;
- Boil the water, add salt and add the pasta;
- Cook for 8 minutes;
- Add the Brassica Rapa to the pasta. Cook it for 5 minutes, then strain them;
- Warm the pan with the oil, the garlic and the anchovy, and add the pasta and brassica;
- Sauté with high flame for a couple of minute, keeping it turned;
- Serve with a little olive oil.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 5, 2010)

MACCHERONI ALLA CHITARRA CON RAGU' DI AGNELLO (ABRUZZO)






INGREDIENTS:
- MACCHERONI -
Flour: 24,7 ounces
Eggs: 6
salt

- RAGU' -
Lamb meat: 21 ounces
Pork meat: 7 ounces
Mixed minced meat: 10,5 ounces
Canned tomatoes: 3 cans
Butter: 2 ounces
Olive Oil: 1 glass
1 small onion
1 small carrot
Nutmeg
Salt
Grated Parmigiano

PREPARATION: 
- MACCHERONI - 
- Place the flour on the table, add the eggs and work the dough for 35-40 minutes;
- Stretch the dough 3 mm high;
- Cut the dough in squares (24 inches x 8)
- Use a pastry cutter to realise the Maccheroni, which will be like shaghetti, but with a square-shaped base; 
- RAGU' -
- Cook the tomatoes;
- Mix the grinded meat and mix it with the nutmeg, salt and pepper; 
- Make small balls, fry them;
- Add to the tomatoes the minced vegetables, the diced meat and the fried meat;
- Boil the water, add salt and cook the Maccheroni;
- Strain them and add to the sauce;
- Serve with an abundant Parmesan dust.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 7, 2010)

BRANZINO AL SALE (APULIA)






INGREDIENTS
European Seabass (Branzino): 1 pound
Salt: 3 pounds
Basil: 10 leaves
Olive oil: 2 spoons

PREPARATION
- Evisherate and wash the fish;
- Cover an oven pan with foiled sheet, and make a layer of salt;
- Place the Seabass and cover them with the remaining salt;
- Warm the oven to 220°C;
- Cook the fish and once it's done take it out of the oven;
- Use a fork and a knife to skin and fillet it;
- Put it in the dish, and add a little olive oil and divide the sliced basil leaves according to the fishes' dimensions.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 8, 2010)

PASTA ALLE MELANZANE (CALABRIA)






INGREDIENTS: 
Short pasta: 14 ounces
Aubergines: 10,5 ounces
Tomatoes: 17,5 ounces
Garlic
Basil leaves
Olive oil
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Skin and wash the aubergines. Slice them and salt them. Let them rest for 30 minutes, so that the salt make them lose their water;
- Mince a big garlic clove;
- Drawn the tomatoes in boiling water, skin them and mince them;
- In a casserole yellow the garlic in olive oil and add the aubergines;
- When the augergines will be goldened, take them out and put them aside;
- In the same oil add the tomatoes and cook for 15 minute. add the aubergines and the basil leaves;
- Boil the short pasta, then strain them and add to the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 15, 2010)

BRODETTO DELL'ADRIATICO (MOLISE)






INGREDIENTS (6 servings)
Squids: 5,3 ounces
Scorpion Fish (Scorfano): 5,3 ounces
Tomatoes: 2,5 ounces
Cobs: 5,3 ounces
Dogfish (Palombo): 5,3 ounces
Oil: 10 spoons
Garlic: 1 clove
Salt
Chii powder
1 Chili pepper
Parsley
Pepper

PREPARATION:
- In a pot, warm the oil and add the whole garlic, chili pepper powder and che Cobs;
- Warm the cobs and take them off;
- Add the tomatoes, cut in 4, and the chili pepper cut in slices and cook for 15 minutes;
- Clean the fish;
- After half of the time, add the fish cut in slices and water to cover them;
- Cook for 7 minutes and dust with the minced parsley.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 16, 2010)

ACQUASALE (BASILICATA)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
Passed bread: 4 slices
Grated salted Ricotta
4 eggs
1 onion
1 chili pepper
olive oil
salt

PREPARATION: 
- Warm the oil in a pot and add the minced onion and chili pepper;
- Yellow for a minute;
- Pour a little warm water and boil it;
- Add the eggs and mix with a wooden spoon;
- Divide the crumbled bread in each dish, and serve the soup;
- Finish with abundant salted Ricotta.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 16, 2010)

For those of you who are interested in learning more about the areas where Italian recipes come from, I provide a small map with all the 20 Italian regions, which helds also each Region's Capital city. 






I hope you liked the recipes so far, because I have finished my first tour of posting at least one recipe from each region. Now, I will start posting recipes randomly. 
Thanks for your support and cooperation. I hope you'll help me reach 10k views. :bow:
Daniele - Jigen


----------



## Jigen (Jun 26, 2010)

OSSOBUCO CON RISOTTO ALLA MILANESE (MILAN - LOMBARDY)






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ossobuco

INGREDIENTS: 
OSSOBUCO
4 veal shanks with its marrow
1/2 onion
1/2 carrot
Tomato paste
White wine
Butter
Oil
Flour

GREMOLADA
Garlic
Parsley
Grated lemon skin

RICE
Rice: 14 ounces 
1/2 Onion
White wine: 1/2 Glass
Butter
Veal Marrow: 1,4 ounces 
Saffron: 2 small bags

- PREPARATION
GREMOLADA: 
- Mince the garlic and the parsley;
- Add the grated lemon skin;
- Mix the compound to obtain a sauce

OSSOBUCO: 
- Melt a little butter and oil in an alluminium pan;
- Mince the vegetables and yellow them in the oil-butter compund;
- Cut 3-4 times the shanks on their side, so that you cut che small foil they have;
- Pass them in the flour;
- Put the vegetabres in a dish;
- Put the veals in the oil-butter compound, washing with the wine, and adding tomato paste;
- Adjust salt and pepper;
- Add again the vegetables; 
- Once the lower part is cooked, turn the shanks, lower the flame, cover the pan and cook for 1 hour and a half;

RICE: 
- After 1 hour since you started letting the shanks cook at low flame, melt in another pot some butter;
- Mince the onion and let it yellow in the butter together with the Marrow; 
- Add the rice and the wine, toast for 5 minutes, then cover with the broth;
- Once it's boiling, add the Saffron;
- Let it cook for 20 minutes. It whould be ready with the shanks,

HOW TO SERVE: 
- Divide the rice in 4 portions;
- Put each one in a dish;
- Cover each rice portion with a shank;
- Divide the shank sauce in four parts and add it to each dish; 
- Divide the gremolada in four parts and add one on top of each shank.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 15, 2010)

BABA' AL RUM (NAPLES)






CALORIES: 252 per 100 grams (72 calories per ounce)

INGREDIENTS:
Flour: 8,8 ounces
4 eggs
Sugar: 1 ounce
Butter: 4,5 ounces
Yeast: 0,7 ounces
Milk: 1,7 fl. oz.
Rhum: 1 cup
Salt
Water: 17 fl.oz
Sugar: 17,6 ounces

PREPARATION.
- Melt the yeast in warm milk and add two coffee spoons of sugar, and wait until you see a foam forming on it; 
- WHip the eggs
- In a pot, put the flour, the whipped eggs, the yeast compound;
- Work it until you obtain a smooth and soft compound;
- In a separated pot mix sugar and butter;
- Add it to the flour compound and work it;
- Butter a pot, and pour the compound;
- Cover the pot with a canvas and let it rest for 1 h and 30 minutes;
- Put the compound in a muffin pan, previously buttered. You must fill only half of the pan; 
- Let it rise for 20 minutes;
- Cook it in the over at 180°C for 15 minutes, then let them cool down;
- Boil the water and add the sugar and the Rhum;
- Let it cook until it becomes brown and use it to soak the Babà.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2010)

INSALATA CAPRESE (CAMPANIA)






INGREDIENTS (1 DISH)
1 mozzarella
1 Brandywine tomato (Called in Italiy "Cuore di Bue")
5 basil leaves
Oil
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Cut the tomatoes in rings, with which you will cover the bottom of the dish;
- Cut the mozzarella in rings and put them on the tomatoes;
- Wash the basil leaves, slice them and spread them on top of the dish;
- Salt them;
- Complete with a little oil over the whole preparation.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 17, 2010)

We must be telepathic. That's what my GF and I just had two nights ago!

Buffalo mozzarella with tomatoes and basil from the garden plus a little olive oil.

It didn't suck. 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jul 17, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> We must be telepathic. That's what my GF and I just had two nights ago!
> 
> Buffalo mozzarella with tomatoes and basil from the garden plus a little olive oil.
> 
> ...



An extraordinary Caprese variation. Buffalo mozzarella is a more tasty than normal mozzarella, but it's slightly fatter too. However, great recipe. Sometimes, I use oregano instead of basil. It depends on one's tastes.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 18, 2010)

FEGATO ALLA VENEZIANA (VENICE)







INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
Bovine liver: 17,6 ounces
2 big onions
Butter: 1 ounce
Olive oil
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Slice the onion and yellow them in a pan with butter and oil; 
- After 10 minutes add the liver;
- Cook for 5 minutes with high flame;
- Adjust salt and pepper

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 18, 2010)

GNOCCHI ALLA ROMANA (ROME)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
Semolina: 9 ounces
Butter: 3,5 ounces
Parmigiano Reggiano: 4 ounces
Grated Gruyére: 1 ounce
Milk: 34 fl. oz.
2 yolks
Nutmeg

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the milk with a little of butter, salt and nutmeg;
- Once it starts boiling, add slowly the semolina, mixing constantly;
- Cook at low flame until the semolina becomes dense; 
- Take the pot away from the fire, and add 3 ounces of Parmigiano and the yolks;
- Pour the compound in an oiled oven pan and level it until it's 1 cm high (0.4 inches);
- Use a cutter to obtain small discs 2 inches in diameter;
- Warm the oven at 200°C;
- Place the discs in a buttered oven pan, so that thei cover one another slightly;
- Cover them with Parmigiano and gruyere;
- Melt the butter and use it to cover the gnocchi;
- Cook for 30 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 18, 2010)

PAPPARDELLE AL CINGHIALE (GROSSETO, TUSCANY)






Pappardelle are a kind of long pasta. In case you can't find them, you can buy the same quantity of Lasagne's pasta, and cut them in small bands like the ones you see in the picture. 

INGREDIENTS (4 PEOPLE)
Pappardelle: 14 ounces
Minced Wild boar meat: 28 ounces
Canned Tomatoes: 3,5 ounces
1 celery branch
1 carrot
1 rosemary branch
1 garlic clove
Juniper berries
Minced parsley
Sage
Red Wine (suggested: Monteregio Rosso): 2 liters
Brandy: 1 small glass
Salt
Chili peppers powder

PREPARATION: 

!!!WARNING!!!
This preparation needs to be started at least 24 hours before you plan to serve it.

- The day before you want to serve it, marinate the meat in the wine with celery, carrot, berries, garlic, brandy, rosemary leaves, sage;
- Let it marinate for 24 hours;
- After 24 hours, mince all the ingredients,
- Yellow the minced garlic in oil with abundant chili powder;
- Add the meat with half of its wine and let it cook until for 45 minutes;
- Boil the pappardelle;
- Strain them, add the tomatoes in the pan;
- Mix the pasta and the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 22, 2010)

FOCACCIA DI RECCO (RECCO - GENUA)






INGREDIENTS: 
Flour: 9 ounces
Crescenza (sweet cheese): 18 ounces
Olive oil
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Place on a table the flour. Put in its center a teaspoon full of oil, a little salt and cold water;
- Work energically to obtain a smooth and soft compound;
- Let the dough rest for 1 hour in a warm place, wrapped in a canvas;
- After 1 hour stretch half of the dough, making it as thin as possibl without breaking it. Put the disc obtained on a oiled pan;
- Place the cheese and cover with the other half of the stretched dough;
- Wrap the sides of the dough, so that the cheese won't come out, and punch the surface to create small holes;
- Salt and oil the surface;
- Cook in the oven at 250°C, until the focaccia will be goldened.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 24, 2010)

IMPEPATA DI COZZE (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTS
Mediterranean mussels: 1 pound
Garlic: 3 cloves
Olive oil: 1 glass
Pepper
Minced parsley

PREPARATION
- Clean the mussels, removing the pieces of rock and the small beard. Throw away damaged mussels and those who don't have the beard too, because they are dead and can not be cooked;
- In a pot, warm the oil and add the minced garlic. Add the mussels;
- Cover the pot and let the mussels open;
- Add abundant pepper and the parsley;
- Cover again, to let the mussels take the flavour of pepper, and then serve

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 24, 2010)

TAGLIATELLE ALL'ASTICE (SARDEGNA)






INGREDIENTS (4 serving): 
1 Crayfish
Tagliatelle: 11 ounces
Olive oil: 4 spoons
1 garlic clove
1 onion
White wine: 3,3 fl. oz.
Canned tomatoes (diced): 17,5 ounces
Parsley: 1 branch
salt
chili pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Wash che crayfish, cut its head off. Take out the meat from the tail. Break the claws and take out the meat from them too;
- Mince the meat;
- Yellow the garlic in a pan with oil;
- Add the crayfish's head. Add wine. Let it boil off, and throw the head away;
- Mince the onion and add to the oil. Add the crayfish meat and let it cook for a couple of minutes;
- add the diced canned tomatoes, salt and grinded chili peppers;
- Cook for 10 minutes;
- Cook the pasta AL DENTE;
- Add the sauce to the pasta and add minced parsley

EnJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 24, 2010)

SPAGHETTI ALLO SCOGLIO (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTI
Spaghetti: 12,5 ounces
Squids: 10,5 ounces
Mediterranean mussels: 17,5 ounces
Clams: 17,5 ounces
Canned tomatoes: 17,5 ounces
4 Scampi (Norway Lobsters, Nephrops norvegicus)
Olive oil
4 garlic cloves
Mince parsley
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Yellow two whole garlic cloves in the oil. Once they're goldened, take them out;
- Cut the scampis' bellies and add them in the oil with the squids rings; 
- Cook for a couple of minutes and add the washed and cleaned mussels;
- Once the mussels are opened, let the sauce dry a little;
- In another pot, yellow the other two garlic cloves;
- Once they are yellowed, take them away and add the diced tomatoes. Add salt;
- Let them dry. Then, add the clams, parsley and pepper to the other seafood;
- Cook the Spaghetti AL DENTE, strain them and add the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 26, 2010)

TROFIE AL PESTO (GENUA)






INGREDIENTS (4 people)
Trofie, or short pasta: 12 ounces
Basil: 1.8 ounces
2 Garlic cloves 
Olive oil: 3,4 fl. oz.
Parmigiano reggiano: 2,5 ounces
Romano: 1 ounce
Pine nuts: 0,5 ounces
Rock salt: 1 pinch

PREPARATION: 
- Clean the basil leaves;
- Put the garlic and the salt in the mortar; 
- Start to beat them. Once the garlic looks like a cream, add the leaves and a little more salt;
- Start beating the leaves in the mortar, squishing on the mortar's sides;
- Once you'll obtain a green liquid, add the pine nuts and beat them,
- Add the cheeses and keep mixing;
- Add the oil, slowly
- Cook the pasta and strain it;
- Mix the pasta and the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 26, 2010)

TRENETTE AL PESTO PATATE E FAGIOLINI (GENUA)






INGREDIENTS (4 people)
Trenette or long pasta: 12 ounces
Pesto genovese: see previous recipe
Green beans: 7 ounces
2 potatoes

PREPARATION: 
- Prepare the pesto;
- Boil for a couple of minutes the green beans, then cool them off under cold water;
- Dice the potatoes in small pieces;
- Boil the pasta for 5 minutes, then add the potatoes;
- Put the pesto in a bowl
- Strain pasta and potatoes, add it to the pesto andd the green beans;
- Complete adding Parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 28, 2010)

PENNE CON PESTO ALLA SICILIANA (SICILY)






INGREDIENTS (5 SERVINGS)
Penne rigate or any short pasta: 14 ounces
Basil leaves: 1 branch
Tomatoes: 17.6 ounces
Ricotta: 5.3 ounces
Garlic: 1 clove
Olive oil: 5 fl.oz.
Parmigiano reggiano: 3.5 ounces
Pine nuts: 1.8 ounces
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Wash and clean the tomatoes;
- CUt them in the half and squeeze them to eliminate water and seeds;
- Put them in a kitchen robot;
- Add, in order: washed basil, pine nuts, garlic, Parmigiano, Ricotta, oil;
- Mix them until you obtain a cream;
- Cook the pasta AL DENTE;
- Strain the pasta adn add the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2010)

RISOTTO ALLA ZUCCA (FERRARA - EMILIA ROMAGNA)






INGREDIENTS (6 PEOPLE)
Rice: 9 ounces
Pumpkin: 9 ounces
1 onion
Nutmeg
Broth: 3 pints
White wine
Parmigiano reggiano
Butter
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Mince the onion; 
- Yellow it in the butter;
- Add the diced pumpkin for 8 minutes at high fire;
- Add the wine, wash it with the wine and let it boil off;
- Add the boiling broth and cook for 20 minutes;
- Once the rice is done, turn off the fire and add butter and parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 29, 2010)

TURTA DEL DONIZET (BERGAMO - LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTI: 
Butter: 5.6 ounces
Sugar: 2 ounces
4 Yolks
2 Egg whites
Flour: 1 ounce
Yellow flour: 6 ounces
Candied apricots: 1,7 ounces
Candied pineapple: 1,7 ounces
Maraschino
1 small bag of vanilla

PREPARATION: 
- Mix the butter with 1,7 ounces of sugar; 
- Add the yolks and mix; 
- Build the whites with the remaining sugar;
- Add the butter-sugar-yolks compound;
- Slowly add the flour, the yellow flour and the candied fruit, together with a little Maraschino and the vanilla; 
- Butter an oven pan, shaped for donuts, and pour the dough;
- Cook at 180°C for 40 minutes;
- Take the cake out of the pan, and dust with powdered sugar.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 30, 2010)

MOZZARELLE IN CARROZZA (CAMPANIA)






INGREDIENTS: 
Flour
Milk: 3,4 fl. oz. 
Mozzarella: 14 ounces
3 eggs
Seed oil
White bread: 16 slices
Powdered pepper
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Cut the bread's crust;
- Cut the mozzarella in slices and use a couple of slices to cover the slice of bread; 
- Cover it with another slice of bread; 
- Obtain 8 of this "sandwiches" and cut them in two halves, diagonally;
- Put the flour in a dish;
- In a pot, mix the eggs, milk, salt, pepper;
- Pass the triangles in the flour, then in the eggs;
- Be sure that the sides are sealed, so that the mozzarella won't melt away;
- Warm the oil and fry the triangles.

VARIATION: You can add a slice of ham with the mozzarella, if you wish.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 31, 2010)

PANE CARASAU or CARTA MUSICA (SARDINIA)






INGREDIENTS
Flour: 17,6 ounces
Water: 8.5 fl. oz.
Yeast: 108 grains
Salt: 77 grains

PREPARATION: 
- Melt the yeast in a little of water;
- Mix the salt in the remaining water; 
- Add the two fluids in to the flour;
- Work until the dough will be soft, smooth and dry;
- Cut off 3 pieces and cover them with a canvas. Let them rest for 4 hours;
- Stretch them to obtain three sheets. Diameter: 16 inches; height: 0,1 inches (3 mm);
- Place the sheets on a floured oven pan;
- Cook at 250°C;
- Once the pieces start inflating, take them out of the oven and separate che top half rom the bottom half with a knife;
- Place the pieces on separate pans, so that they will be dryed. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 31, 2010)

In case you are curious about the cities I name in my posts, I have found a couple of detailed map that you can use.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy crap, Jigen. 

This the greatest thread ever on the entire Internet! Thanks for your time and superb pics. 

I'm gonna print it out and have it bound.

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 1, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> Holy crap, Jigen.
> 
> This the greatest thread ever on the entire Internet! Thanks for your time and superb pics.
> 
> ...



Thanks. ^^


----------



## Jigen (Aug 3, 2010)

CASSATA SICILIANA (SICILY)






 CALORIES: 530 per serving. 

INGREDIENTS (10 servings)

Sponge cake: 14 ounces
Almond paste: 14 ounces. 2/3 of it must be coloured green
Sheep ricotta: 10,5 ounces
Sugar: 3,5 ounces
Water: 7 ounces
Bitter chocolate: 3,5 ounces
Powdered sugar: 12,3 ounces
1 Egg white
Lemon juice: 3 spoons
Vanilla: 1 steak
Candied fruit: 3.5 ounces
Sugar: 2 spoons
Grated lemon skin
Maraschino: 2 spoons

PREPARATION: 
- Whisk the ricotta and add the powdered sugar and grinded chocolate;
- Mix to obtain a homogeneous compound;
- Boil the water with the 2 spoons of sugar, and make it reduce to the half. Once it's cold add the Maraschino;
- Whip the egg white, sugar and lemon juice to obtain an homogeneous compound;
- Cover a cake pan with the foil sheet, and cover it with the coloured almond paste. It must be 1 inch high, more or less;
- Stretch the remaining coloured almond paste. It must be 1 1/2 ingch high;
- Do the same with the non-coloured almond paste;
- Cover the sides of the pan, alterning the coloured pieces with the non-coloured;
- Cut irregular slices of sponge cake and soak them with the maraschino compound;
- Place the soaked sponge cake in the pan;
- Complete pouring the Ricotta, and let it rest for the night;
- Turn the pan and take the Cassata out;
- Cover it with the icing sugar;
- Decorate with candied fruit.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, Jigen -

School me on Neapolitan pizza. 

A new restaurant just opened two blocks from where I live. I've been there twice. The first time it was the marinara pizza, the second time it was the buccatini. Both were excellent.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated. Here's a link to the WWW site:

http://www.stuzzirichmond.com/

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 3, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> OK, Jigen -
> 
> School me on Neapolitan pizza.
> 
> ...



Looks promising. I never head about this chain of pizzerie. Probably they are not Italian. I'll look for more information and I'll let you know.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 4, 2010)

It's not a chain. It's locally owned by two guys of Italian extraction. I was just wondering what you knew about Neapolitan pizzas and what you thought of their menu.

I'll be going back often and will work my way down their menu. :eat2:

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 4, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> It's not a chain. It's locally owned by two guys of Italian extraction. I was just wondering what you knew about Neapolitan pizzas and what you thought of their menu.
> 
> I'll be going back often and will work my way down their menu. :eat2:
> 
> - Jim



I have not seen their pizzas, but Neapolitan pizza must be really low, less than 1 cm, differently from American pizza, which is very high, and which in Italy we define "al trancio".
The ingredients looks very promising, if they are original Italian ingedients. Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 5, 2010)

GNOCCHI DI PATATE AL SUGO DI POMODORI







INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS):
Potatoes: 2 pounds
Flour: 10,6 ounces
1 egg
Salt
Tomatoes: 2 pounds
5-6 Basil leaves 
Sugar: 1 coffee spoon
1 Onion
1 Garlic clove
Oil
Parmigiano Reggiano: Grated, at will

PREPARATION: 
- Boil a pot of water;
- Don't skin the potatoes, but cook them as they are;
- Once they can be pierced with a fork til their middle, take them out, and with the help of cold current water, skin them;
- Place the flour on the table and with the help of a potato musher, mush the potatoes on the flour, adding a pinch of salt;
- Start working to obtain a smooth compound; 
- Add the egg and keep working;
- Stretch a part of the pasta to obtain a long cylinder;
- Cut it in small parts, 1 inch long;
- Pass them on a fork, pressing with the thumb, to impress the lines on the dough; 
- Let them rest for at least 15 minutes;
- To prepare the sauce, mince garlic and onion, and yellow them in oil;
- Cut the tomatoes in small dices and add them to the onion;
- Add some sugar to eliminate the tomatoes' bitterness, and adjust with salt; 
- Cook for 30 minutes at substained fire, and at the end of the preparation cut the basil leaves, and add them;
- Boil a pot of salted water and cook the Gnocchi; 
- When they start floating, take them out and place them in a colander;
- Add the gnocchi to the sauce, dust them with abundant Parmigiano and serve hot.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 6, 2010)

PESCE SPADA IN PADELLA (SICILY)






INGREDIENTS (6 servings): 
6 Swordfish fillets
12 tomatoes
6 garlic cloves
Olive oil: 9 tablespoons
Black olives, without their stones: 5 ounces
Hot Chili Pepper, powdered
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Mince the garlic and yellow it in the oil: 
- Add the diced tomatoes and let them cook for 10 minutes;
- Add the fillets and cook them for 3 minutes on each side;
- Add the olives and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 6, 2010)

FAGIOLI ALL'UCCELLETTO (FLORENCE, TUSCANY)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
Tomatoes: 6 ounces
White beans: 10,5 ounces
Olive oil: 1/2 glass
2 garlic cloves
Sage: 1 branch
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Put the beans in a pot filled with cold water;
- Boil the water, and take the beans away from the fire when they are soft, but still solid;
- Put the oil in a pan, with the whole garlic cloves and the sage;
- Let it yellow for 3 minutes and add the tomatoes;
- Cook them to obtain a dense sauce;
- Add the beans, adjusting salt and pepper, and cook for 15 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 11, 2010)

Jigen said:


> GNOCCHI ALLA ROMANA (ROME)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks so good! I haven't had semolina since I was a child, and it certainly didn't look this good either!


----------



## Jigen (Aug 11, 2010)

They're pretty good, even if i don't like them.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 14, 2010)

PANUOZZO DI GRAGNANO (GRAGNANO - NAPLES - CAMPANIA)






INGREDIENTS (6 people): 
Flour: 2 pounds
Warm water: 23 ounces
Yeast: 62 grains
Salt: 1 ounce
1 mozzarella
A couple of slices of bacon

PREPARATION: 
- Melt the weast in water. Add half of the flour and work for 5 minutes;
- Add the salt and the rest of the flour, and work for 15 minutes;
- Make a ball, and let it levitate for 2 hours;
- Divide the dough in small balls, and let them rest for 4 hours;
- Put them in the oven at 250°C and cook for 20 minutes
- Cut them as sandwiches, and stuff them whith whatever you want. The classical recipe uses mozzarella and bacon. Complete adding a little chili pepper oil.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 18, 2010)

PANZANELLA (TUSCANY)






INGREDIENTS (4 servings)
1 Cucumber
2 Red Onions (Tropea Onions. Alternatively, mince them and let them rest for 24 hours in white vinegar)
4 slices of white bread
2 Tomatoes
15 basil leaves
White vinegar
Olive oil
Pepper
Salt

PREPARATION
- Mince the onion and let them rest in water with a coffee spoon of white vinegar;
- Skin the cucumber and cut them in thin discs;
- Dice the tomatoes; 
- Strain the onions, and use the water-vinegar compound to cover the slices of bread;
- Let them soak up, but keep them solid;
- Strain them without breaking them, and break them in a pot;
- Add onion, Tomatoes, Cucumber, the basil leaves tearing them with your hands;
- Mix the ingredients. Adjust with salt, pepper and oil, and if you like it some more vinegar;
- Let it rest in the fridge for 1 hour and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been avoiding the food threads for fear of over-stimulating my appetite, but since I just ate a delicious meal, I think I'll be ok for a bit. 

I love Italian food like nobody's business. My favorites are fairly simple: tortellini with pomodoro sauce or marinara, ravioli with the same, and almost any kind of gnocchi. I just recently discovered Trader Joe's gnocchi sorrentina, which is true comfort food for me in every sense of the word. There was a restaurant in my hometown that made a wonderful tortellini dish with garlic butter and some kind of clam sauce that was to die for. Sadly, the restaurant was in a poor location where many restaurants had opened and died before, so it eventually went out of business. I've never found another Italian restaurant to make that dish. ...Ah, well.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've been avoiding the food threads for fear of over-stimulating my appetite, but since I just ate a delicious meal, I think I'll be ok for a bit.
> 
> I love Italian food like nobody's business. My favorites are fairly simple: tortellini with pomodoro sauce or marinara, ravioli with the same, and almost any kind of gnocchi. I just recently discovered Trader Joe's gnocchi sorrentina, which is true comfort food for me in every sense of the word. There was a restaurant in my hometown that made a wonderful tortellini dish with garlic butter and some kind of clam sauce that was to die for. Sadly, the restaurant was in a poor location where many restaurants had opened and died before, so it eventually went out of business. I've never found another Italian restaurant to make that dish. ...Ah, well.



Thanks for stopping, Thieriesgirl. If you want, I could send a couple of gnocchi recipes.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 30, 2010)

TORTA DI ROSE (TRENTINO ALTO-ADIGE)






INGREDIENTS
Flour: 1 pound
Sugar: 7,6 ounces (spare 4,5 ounces for the glacier)
2 eggs
Butter: 6,5 ounces (spare 4,5 ounces for the glacier)
Natural yeast: 0,6 ounces
Milk: 2 ounces
Water: 2 ounces
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Mix 5,3 ounces with the yeast melted in warm water and milk. Let it rest for 40 minutes; 
- Passed, add the other ingredients. Work until you obtain a soft smooth dough;
- Let it rest for 2 hours, until the dough doubled in size;
- In a pot work butter, sugar, salt (what I told you to spare) until you obtain a soft compound; 
- Stretch the dough, maging a rectangle 7,8 inches wide and 23,6 inches long;
- Brush the butter cream on the dough and roll it;
- Cut them in small pieces 1,5 inches high;
- Place the pieces vertically, slightly distanced from one another in a buttered pie pan;
- Cook at 200°C for 25 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 7, 2010)

STRACCIATELLA ROMANA (ROMA)






I don't know about you, my loyal folowers, but here fall has already came. Then, decided to post a recupe for a good hot soup, according to this new weather. ^^

INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS)
Vegetables broth (onin, celery, carrots): 1 liter
2 eggs
Grated Parmigiano: 3 tablespoons
Minced Parsley: 1 tablespoon

PREPARATION: 
- Beat the eggs with a fork; 
- Salt and add the Parmigiano and a ladle of broth;
- Put the rest of the broth in a pot and make it boil;
- Add the compound, beating with a whip;
- Let it boil for 2 hours; 
- Once ready, add the parsley and pour in the dish.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 11, 2010)

ZUPPA ALLA PAVESE (PAVIA - LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS (6 SERVINGS)
6 eggs
Grated Grana Padano: 2ounces
Watercress leaves: 1 pinch
Bread: 8 slices
Broth: 6 glasses

PREPARATION: 
- Make the broth boil;
- Break an egg in each dish and add the watercress leaves;
- Add the boiling broth in each dish;
- Dust with cheese and add the bread.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 14, 2010)

PASTA E FAGIOLI (ROME; VENETO)







INGREDIENTS (4 people)
Pinto Beans: 14 ounces
Canned Tomatoes: 3,5 ounces
Lard: 2,5 ounces
Bacon: 3,5 ounces
Short Pasta: 11 ounces
Water: 1/2 liter
Garlic: 2 cloves
1 carrot
1 onion
1 celery
Olive oil: 1/2 glass
Pepper

PREPARATION
- Boil the broth; 
- Meanwhile, mince the lard, and put it in a pan with 3/4 of the oil, to let it melt; 
- Mince garlic, onion, celery and carrot, and add to the lard; 
- Dice the tomatoes and add; 
- Let the tomatoes mash, add two spoons of broth, and let it boil off;
- In another pan, let the diced bacon fry in its own fat;
- Add the beans, add two spoons of broth and let them absorb it;
- Add the beans and bacon to the tomatoes; 
- boil the pasta in salted water;
- After 6 minutes, drain them and add them to the tomatoes;
- Regulate the sauce with the pasta's cooking water. It has to come out a little watery;
- Regulate with black pepper and serve adding the remaining olive oil, divided in 4.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 18, 2010)

PACIARELA DE BILINSAGH (BELLINZAGO LOMBARDO - MILAN - LOMBARDY)






This recipe is born from the Italian tradition to recycle all the various leftovers in kitchen. The base for this cake is passed bread and milk, a simple bread cake, to which is added raisins, candied fruit, and pinenuts (facultative). There are many variations, but this is, probably, the one which is the most similar to my town's original recipe. Like many others recipes in Italian kitchen, the ingredient's doses are not codified. The original recipe comes from Gessate, a small town near my hometown, and the difference is that in Gessate they add the pinenuts in the dough. In Bellinzago we put them on the top, so that they can be put aside if someone doesn't like them.

INGREDIENTS
2 durum wheat breads
Milk: 1 liter
Anice Bread: 7 ounces
Amaretti: 7 ounces
Bitter cocoa: 2,5 ounces
Sweet cocoa: 1,8 ounces
Sugar 1,8 ounces
Powdered sugar: 3,5 ounces
Raisins: 3,5 ounces
Candied citron: 1,8 ounces
Pinenuts: at will

PREPARATION:
- Once the bread is passed, break it in a pot;
- Add Anice bread, amaretti, cocoa, and sugar;
- Add milk, mix and let it rest for a night, mixing it often;
- Use a mixer to mince the compound;
- Add the citron and Raisins and mix;
- Pour it in a pan with high sides, and cover with pinenuts;
- Cook at 160°C, for 1h and 30 minutes. Pick it with a toothpick to see if the center of the cake is done. If the toothpick is wet, the cake must keep cooking. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 22, 2010)

CROCCHETTE DI PATATE (CAMPANIA, UMBRIA, MARCHE)






INGREDIENTI (3 SERVINGS):
Potatoes: 7 ounces
Butter: 0,7 ounces
Parmigiano Reggiano: 0,5 ounces
1 yolk
1 egg
Sugar: 1 Tablespoon
Powdered nutmeg
Salt
Flour 
Grated bread
Seed oil

PREPARATION: 
- Wash the potatoes and cook them in salted water;
- Skin them and pass them through the potato masher;
- Add the butter, Parmigiano yolk, nutmeg and sugar;
- Mix and let it cool down;
- Divide in 10 parts and give them cylindric shape;
- Cover them with flour, pass them in whipped egg, and then in the grated bread;
- Fry them in boiling seed oil, and cook them until they are goldened.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 25, 2010)

Jigen said:


> CROCCHETTE DI PATATE (CAMPANIA, UMBRIA, MARCHE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUM!!! .............


----------



## Jigen (Sep 29, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> YUM!!! .............



That's right! Too bad it's hyper-caloric. Well, once in a while, they cant' hurt. Thanks for the reply. It's great to have a good feedback.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 8, 2010)

PARMIGIANA DI MELANZANE (EMILIA ROMAGNA)






INGREDIENTS: 
Eggplants: 3,3 pounds
Tomato Sauce: 47 fl.oz.
Parmigiano Reggiano: 5,3 ounces
Oil: 3.4 fluid ounces
Caciocavallo: 10,5 ounces (southern Italy cheese)
Garlic: 2 cloves
Basil: some leaves
1 onion
Rock Salt: 3,5 ounces
Salt: at will

PREPARATION: 
- Mince the onion;
- Warm 4 spoons of oil and add the onion. Let it yellow for some minutes;
- Add the tomato sauce and let it boil until the sauce is dense. Salt and add the Basil leaves;
- Now slice the eggplants. they must be 1/2 inch high;
- Place them in a colander, forming several layers, and cover each layer with rock salt;
- Let them rest for 1 hour, so that they lose their bitter fluid;
- WAsh them to take away the salt, and let them dry on a canvas; 
- Fry them in olive oil, and strain them on absorbing paper;
- Oil an oven dish, place a layer of tomato sauce, and make a layer of eggplants;
- Cover them with tomato sauce, and dust with Parmigiano;
- Cut the Caciocavallo in round slices, and place them on each eggplant slice;
- Cover with sauce, and dust with Parmigiano;
- Repeat the layers until you run out of ingredients. The last layer must be made of tomato sauce and Parmigiano;
- Cook in the oven at 200°C for 40 miutes, or until the Parmigiano becomes crispy.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 10, 2010)

Jigen said:


> PARMIGIANA DI MELANZANE (EMILIA ROMAGNA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I want that now!!


----------



## Jigen (Oct 22, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh yes, I want that now!!



Glad you like it.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 23, 2010)

RIGATONI CO' 'A PAJATA (LAZIO)






And there's a small clip from the Italian movie "Il Marchese del Grillo" (by Mario Monicelli, 1981), set in Rome between 1809 and 1815, in chich the in which this dish is cited. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHuiKJQ0eu0

INGREDIENTS
"Pajata" (Ox's or Calf's small intestine): 4 pounds
Rigatoni (Cylindric pasta): 21 ounces
Tomatoes: 4 pounds
Olive oil: 3 spoons
Lard: 1,8 ounces
1 onion
1 garlic clove
3 dried cloves
White wine: 1/2 glass
Salt 
Pepper
Grated Romano

PREPARATION: 
- Skin the Pajata, cutting one of the extremities with the knife and separating it from the intestine;
- Cut the Pajata in pieces 7.8 inches long;
- Bend the pieces to form rings, and secure them with kicthen string;
- Dice the lard and warm it in a pot with the oil;
- Add the Pajata, and keep on turning them;
- Once the Pajata is done, add the minced onions, garlic, pepper, salt and clove;
- Add the wine and let it boil off; 
- Add the diced tomatoes, and cook for 2 hours;
- Boil the pasta AL DENTE;
- Strain the pasta and add to the sauce;
- Finish dusting some grated Romano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 24, 2010)

> "Pajata" (Ox's or Calf's small intestine): 4 pounds



I'm afraid I'll have to take a pass on that one. Maybe substitute some chicken or veal? 

It looks great otherwise. (Want to suggest an alternative to ox guts?)

 -Jim


----------



## Jigen (Oct 25, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to take a pass on that one. Maybe substitute some chicken or veal?
> 
> It looks great otherwise. (Want to suggest an alternative to ox guts?)
> 
> -Jim



Probably you'll have to ask to a butcher. I'm afraid there are not alternatives. Otherwise, it wouldn't be "Pajata" anymore.


----------



## Jigen (Nov 29, 2010)

POLENTA CON GORGONZOLA (LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS:
Crop Flour: 10,5 ounces
Gorgonzola ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorgonzola_(cheese) ): 7 ounces [By the way: I live less than 2 miles from the city where this kind of cheese has been invented. ^o^]
Butter: 3,5 ounces
Water: 1 liter
Rock Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Warm the salted water;
- Pour the flour slowly, and keep beating it with a wooden spoon;
- Keep whipping for 40-50 minutes;
- Pour in a low dish and let it cool down for 30 minutes;
- Melt the butter and use it to melt the diced Gorgonzola; 
- Once the Gorgonzola gets creamy, turn the flame off;
- Cut the Polenta in slices, place them in the dishes and pour some Gorgonzola cream on the slices.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 3, 2010)

We will definitely try that. 

I make the Gorganzola cream sauce all the time, but we dip it with bread.

Gorgonzola + butter + heavy cream. It's hard to go wrong there.

Keep them coming, Jigen. 

- Jim


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 3, 2010)

Yum we have polenta a lot, we just call it mamaliga( kids are half Romanian), and we usually have it with bean soup. I think we will try this soon. Thanks Jigen!


----------



## Jigen (Dec 5, 2010)

smithnwesson said:


> We will definitely try that.
> 
> I make the Gorganzola cream sauce all the time, but we dip it with bread.
> 
> ...




I sure will! I had this dish last monday, and I tought It would have been a good idea to share the recipe. The ingredients can be easily found even in the US. Except Gorgonzola, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 5, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Yum we have polenta a lot, we just call it mamaliga( kids are half Romanian), and we usually have it with bean soup. I think we will try this soon. Thanks Jigen!



Thanks. ^_^ I always fear that in the U.S. you couldn't find Gorgonzola and other Italian products.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 6, 2010)

ABBACCHIO ALLA SCOTTADITO (ROME)






INGREDIENTS:
Spring Lamb
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION
- Flatten the meat on both sides; 
- Brush them - on both sides - with the oil;
- Add salt and pepper;
- Grill them;
- Serve them very hot, and eat them with bare hands if you want to be more traditional. ("Scottadito" in Italian means "Burn-finger")

:bow:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 28, 2010)

PANDORO (VERONA - VENETO)

The Pandoro is a typical Verones cake, that Italians use to eat on Christmas. It's pretty hard to find the right star-shaped pans to make it, but you can use different kinds of pan, if you can't find the right ones. 






INGREDIENTS: 
Flour: 1,3 pounds
Butter: 0,5 pounds
Sugar: 6 ounces
Yeast: 1 ounce
Cream: 3,4 fl. oz.
8 eggs
1 lemon
Powdered sugar: 1,8 ounces
A little vanilline 

PREPARATION: 
- In a pot, add 2,6 ounces of flour, 0,3 ounces of sugar, the yeast and a yolk;
- Mix the compound, adding two tablespoons of warm water (not too hot);
- Cover the compound with a canvas and let it levitate for a couple of hours;
- Prepare 5,5 ounces of flour, 3 ounces of butter, 3 yolks, add the levitated compound and work it;
- Let it levitate for 2 hours;
- Add the rest of the flour, 1,5 ounces of butter, 2,5 ounces of sugar, 1 egg and 3 yolks;
- Work it, and let it levitate again for two hours, covered and in a warm place;
- Work the compound and add the rest of the butter, cream, grated lemon skin, and the vanilline;
- Obtain a soft compound, make two balls o it and plac them in two star-shaped pans, previously buttered and covered with a little flour;
- Let it levitate for two more hours, until the balls fill the pans completely;
- Cook for 40 minutes in the oven, 190°C;
- After 20 minutes, lower the temperature to 160°C;
- Let it cool down, and dust with the powdered sugar.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 10, 2011)

RICE AND MILK (LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS (4 people): 
Milk: 50 fl.oz.
Rice: 9 ounces
Butter: 2 ounces
salt
Grated Parmigiano 

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the milk;
- Add the rice and cook it for 20 minutes;
- After 10 minutes, add the butter and adjust with salt;
- Cook and serve with Parmigiano.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 11, 2011)

PANETTONE (MILAN, LOMBARDY)

Another tipical Italian dish, probably the most known Christmas Italian dish. Or at least, one of the most famous. The preparation is pretty laborious, since it needs at least 3 levitations. If you have the guts to try this recipe, at your own risk.  Some historical informations: the original Panettone recipe was invented in XV century, when a young cook whom worked for Ludovico il Moro, Duke of Milan, had to substitute the cake which was supposed to be served on Christmas dinner, but was burned in the oven. The cook had to make another cake with the leftovers in the kitchen. 






INGREDIENTS:
White Flour: 25 ounces
Fresh Yeast: 0,8 ounces
Butter: 7 ounces
4 Eggs
2 Yolks
Sugar: 7 ounces
Candied fruit: 3 ounces
Raisins: 3,5 ounces
Salt
Water: 12 fl. oz.

PREPARATIONS: 
- The evening before you plan to serve the Panettone, put 3,5 ounces in a pot;
- Melt the yeast in 5 fl. oz. of warm water;
- Add the water to the flour and obtain a smooth compound;
- Cover the dough with a wet canvas (you have to put it in boiling water) and let it rest in a hot place (25°C);
- Next morning, add 5 ounces of flour to the dough and work it;
- Cover the dough with a canvas (put in boiling water), and let it rest for 6 hours in a hot place (25°C);
- After 6 hours, melt the sugar in the rest of the water and let it cook for 45 minutes, to obtain syrup, and let it cool off;
- Add the eggs, one at a time, and whip it;
- Put some flour on the raisins and candied fruits, so that they remain separated; 
- Use a Panettone pan, or use a cylindric pan, 10 cm high and 18 cm in diameter, and cover it with bakery sheet, buttered on both sides;
- Melt the butter;
- In a pot add 14 ounces of flour, make the fountain and place the dough you alterady prepared; 
- Pour the butter in the middle of the fountain;
- Mix it;
- Add the syrup and adding the flour from the fountain;
- At the end, add 3,5 ounces of flour and mix until the dough is smoot and not sticky;
- Add raisins and candied fruit;
- Put the dough in the pan and let it levitate for the last time;
- Once the dough levitates over the ledge of the pan, put it in the oven;
- Cook it at 181°C and let it cook for 20 minutes;
- Lower the temperature to 160°C, for 40 minutes.
ATTENTION: DON'T OPEN THE OVEN!!! Otherwise, the Panettone will deflate.
- Turn off the oven, and let the Panettone rest with the door slightly open;
- Let it cool off, then serve. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 12, 2011)

SFOGLIATELLE RICCE (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTS
DOUGH: 
Manitoba flour: 17,6 ounces
Lard: 6 ounces
Water: 7 ounces
Honey: 0,7 ounces
Salt: 0,2 ounces

- STUFFING
Semolina: 5 ounces
Ricotta: 5 ounces
Powdered sugar: 5,3 ounces
1 egg
Water: 14,5 ounces
Candied Cedar and Orange: 1,6 ounces
Vanillin: 1 bag
Cinnamon
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Work the dough to obtain ball;
- Brush the dough with a little lard;
- Cover with foil paper and let it rest in the refrigerator for 2-3 hours;
- After that, stretch it without dividing it (use a pasta machine);
- Reduce the dough to the thinnest;
- Melt 5,3 ounces of lard;
- Stretch the dough until it's so thin you can see the table under the dough and brush with lard;
- Once you're done with a piece, wrap it on itself, and stretch the next and brush it. Keep this up for the whole thing;
- Complete brushing, wrap it with foil paper, and let it rest in the refrigerator for 24 hours;
- Boil the water with a little salt, then pour the semolina and cook for 5 minutes;
- Cool it off and add the other ingredients for the stuffing, obtaining a smooth compound;
- Take the dough out of the fridge, and cut out medallions 1 centimeters high;
- Shape the medallions to obtain little shells;
- Use a sac-a-poche to fill the shells with the stuffing;
- Bake at 210°C per 5 minutes;
- Let it rest for 5 minutes out of the oven;
- Cook for 180°C for 25-30 minutes;
- Let them cool off and dust with powdered sugar.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 13, 2011)

CACIUCCO ALLA LIVORNESE (LEGHORN, TUSCANY)






INGREDIENTS (8 SERVINGS)
Cuttlefish: 2,2 pounds
Squids: 2,2 pounds
Octopus tentacles: 17,6 ounces

Smooth Dogfish (Mustelus mustelus; Palombo in Italian)
Conger (Conger Conger)
Capon (Chelidonichthys Cuculus)
Rockfish (Scorpaena)
Scyllarus arctus
A total 5,5 pounds

Mussels: 9 ounces
Crayfish: 8
Homemade bread: 16 slices
3 canned tomatoes
3 Garlic cloves
1/2 Onion
Sage
1 Branch of Celery
1 Branch of Parsley
Olive oil
Cayenna peppers
Wine: 1 glass
Salt

PREPARATIONS: 
- Put the oil in a pot; 
- Add the garlic, whole, the washed sage leaves, the minced hot peppers, and let it yellow;
- Add octopus, squids and cuttlefishes, diced, and cook for 15 minutes;
- Add the wine and let it boil off;
- Take the garlic away, add the tomatoes and let it reduce;
- Boil the Rockfish and the Scyllarus arctus with 1/2 onion, parsley and adjust the salt;
- Pass the fishes in the mashed; 
- Add it to the mollusc sauce, add the remaining fishes, and cook them;
- Toast the bread slices, put two of them on the side of each dish and serve the Caciucco

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 13, 2011)

CAPRESE CAKE (CAPRI, NAPLES - CAMPANIA)






INGREDIENTS
Butter: 9 ounces
Bitter chocolate: 9 ounces
Peeled almonds: 9 ounces
5 eggs
Sugar: 7 ounces
Powdered sugar

PREPARATION: 
- Mince the almonds;
- Mince the chocolate and melt it bain-marie;
- Mix together sugar, butter and yolks;
- Add the chocolate;
- Add the almonds;
- Whip the whites solid, and add the other compound;
- Cover a pan with backing sheets, and pour the mixed compound;
- Cook at 180°C for 1 hour;
- Dust with powdered sugar and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 13, 2011)

SPAGHETTI ALLA PUTTANESCA (NAPLES)






INGREDIENTS:
4 Anchovies salted
2 Garlic cloves
Capers: 1 Spoon
Olive oil: 5 spoons
Black olives: 3,5 ounces
Spaghetti: 14 ounces
Fresh Cayenna peppers
Tomatoes: 1 pounds
Minced Parsley: 2 spoons
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Cut a cross on the top of the tomatoes, and burn them for 1 minute in boiling water;
- Cut the olives in small circles;
- Dice the peppers;
- Wash away the salt from the Anchovies, cut them;
- Mince the garlic;
- Warm the oil in a pan and add garlic, anchovies and peppers;
- Skin the tomatoes and let them drain;
- Mince the capers and add them in the pan;
- Dice the tomatoes and add them to the pan with the olives;
- Dice the tomatoes and add them in the pan cooking them for 15 minutes, low fire, adding parsley;
- Cook the pasta in salted boiling water;
- Strain them AL DENTE, and end the cooking sauté in the pan.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 13, 2011)

> - Strain them AL DENTE, and end the cooking sauté in the pan.



That's a great technique. Return the drained pasta to the (dried) pan that it was cooked in and toss for about 30 seconds over medium heat (until dry). Add about a cup of the sauce and continue to toss for another 30 seconds. This assures that the sauce will adhere to the pasta -- it won't, if the pasta is wet with water.

We fix this dish frequently and almost exactly by your recipe. Now I'm hungry again and we've just had breakfast. 

Could you please translate 'puttanesca' into English? 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Feb 14, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> That's a great technique. Return the drained pasta to the (dried) pan that it was cooked in and toss for about 30 seconds over medium heat (until dry). Add about a cup of the sauce and continue to toss for another 30 seconds. This assures that the sauce will adhere to the pasta -- it won't, if the pasta is wet with water.
> 
> We fix this dish frequently and almost exactly by your recipe. Now I'm hungry again and we've just had breakfast.
> 
> ...



I don't think there's a correct translation for "puttanesca" in English. 
Thanks for contributing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2011)

Jigen said:


> I don't think there's a correct translation for "puttanesca" in English.
> Thanks for contributing.


That's how I make mine too. 

I thought 'puttanesca' in English roughly translated to 'whore's sauce'? puttana--meaning 'whore' but there's also disagreement that it could also mean cherubs as they're called 'putti'....


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That's how I make mine too.
> 
> I thought 'puttanesca' in English roughly translated to 'whore's sauce'? puttana--meaning 'whore' but there's also disagreement that it could also mean cherubs as they're called 'putti'....



I'll put my money on the whores, not the cherubs.

- Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 14, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> I'll put my money on the whores, not the cherubs.
> 
> - Jim


As I understood it, prostitutes used to make this sauce and leave it near a window for the scent to attract potential clients.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That's how I make mine too.
> 
> I thought 'puttanesca' in English roughly translated to 'whore's sauce'? puttana--meaning 'whore' but there's also disagreement that it could also mean cherubs as they're called 'putti'....



It's an explanation that I heard, too. according to the legend, the inventor of this recipe was the owner of a Brother in Quartieri Spagnoli (Naples), in the early XXth century. Others think that they refer to the clothes these girls used to wear to draw their clients.Otheres refer that maybe the name was given by painter Eduardo Colucci after II World War. Maybe we'll never know it. :happy:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 15, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> I'll put my money on the whores, not the cherubs.
> 
> - Jim



I'd say the same.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 15, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> As I understood it, prostitutes used to make this sauce and leave it near a window for the scent to attract potential clients.



Some say that. It's another "legend" about the name of this sauce.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 25, 2011)

CANNOLI SICILIANI (SICILY)







INGREDIENTS: 

(FOR THE WRAPPING)
Flour: 14 ounces
Lard: 2,5 ounces
Sugar: 1,5 ounces
2 eggs
1 Egg white
Salt
Bitter cocoa: 0,5 ounces
Marsala wine: 2 ounces
White vinegar: 2 ounces

(CREAM)
Ricotta: 2,2 pounds
Sugar: 1,3 pounds
Powdered cinnamon
Bitter chocolate (In drops): 5,3 ounces
Candied cherries: 2 for each Cannolo
Candied oranges skins: 1 for each Cannolo

Frying oil

PREPARATION: 
- To prepare the wrapping: Mix flour, sugar, cocoa and salt;
- Add the lard and mix;
- Add the eggs and keep working, adding the Marsala;
- Obtain a smooth and solid dough;
- Make a ball, wrap it in foil paper, and let it rest in the fridhe for 1 hours;
- Stretch the dough;
- Make out as many discs as you can. Each must be 4 ounces in diameter;
- Whip the egg whites a little;
- Wrap the discs in the oiled shapes, and then brush the discs with the whipped egg white; 
- Fry them in hot oil. As soon as they become goldened, put them on absorbing paper, and let them cool down;
- To prepare the cream: If the Ricotta is wet, let it drain to lose the serum;
- Mix the Ricotta with sugar;
- Let it rest for 1 hour and add the cinnamon and the chocolate. Mix;
- Fill the wrapping with the cream, complete adding the cherries on the cream at both sides of the Cannolo;
- Dust them with powdered sugar; 
- Complete with candied orange skin.

VARIATIONS: If you want, you can add some chocolate drops to the Ricotta cream. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! We love cannoli.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 4, 2011)

BACI DI DAMA (TORTONA, PIEDMONT)






The Baci di Dama (Lady's Kisses) are probably the most famous pastry from Piedmont.

INGREDIENTS
Butter: 5,3 ounces
Chocolate: 5,3 ounces
Flour: 5,3 ounces
Zucchero: 4 ounces
Skinned Almonds: 5,3 ounces
Salt
1 Orange
Vanilla essence: 1 small bottle

PREPARATION:
- Put in a mixer the almonds and the sugar;
- Mix them;
- Put the compound in a pot and add flour and butter;
- Add the orange's grated skin and the vanilla essence;
- Obtain a smooth and soft dough;
- Wrap the dough in foil paper and let it rest in the fridge for at least an hour;
- Divide the dough in small sticks, and cut small portions;
- Place the small balls on an oven pan, covered with baking paper;
- Let them rest in the fridge for 30 minutes;
- Cook them 135°C (if you're using a ventilated oven, otherwise 160°C) for 20 minutes; 
- Let them cool off;
- Melt the chocolate; 
- Using a tea spoon, place the chocolate on the balls' flat part;
- Cover the chocolate with another ball;
- Let the chocolate cool down, and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 6, 2011)

FASCHINGKRAPFEN (TRENTINO-ALTO ADIGE)






Faschingkrapfen is a typical Sudtiroler carnival fried sweet. Since I made some this morning, I thought to share some. :eat1:

INGREDIENTS
Yeast: 1 ounce
Sugar: 1,5 ounces
Milk: 4 fl. oz.
Melted butter: 1,5 ounces
2 Eggs
Flour: 15 ounces
Vanilla essence
Powdered sugar: 1 bag
Salt
Rhum: 0,3 fl. oz.
Apricot jam, for the stuffing

PREPARATION:
- Break the yeast and the sugar with the warm milk;
- Let it rest, covered, for 20 miuntes
- Melt the butter, add eggs and powdered sugar, grated lemon skin, salt, Rhum; 
- Let it rest 20 minutes, covered;
- Work the dough, stretch it to 1 cm in height; 
- With the help of a glass, make small circles (4 inches in diameter);
- Let them rest 20 minites, covered;
- Fill each circle with jam, and close it well;
- Put the Faschinskrapfen in the melted butter with the clamp on the bottom;
- Let them rest for 15 minutes in a warm place;
- Warm the oven to 180°C and cook them until they are golden;
- Complete dusting with powdered sugar.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 7, 2011)

Before posting my next recipe, I would like to thank all those people who stepped by to view my thread. When I posted the "Cassoeula" recipe, I would have never expected to go this far. Thank you all. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Jigen, for an absolutely epic thread. When I sign on to this forum, this is the first thread that I check. Please keep on keeping on. :bow:

- Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree. I really enjoy this thread! Thank you!


----------



## Jigen (Mar 8, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Thank you, Jigen, for an absolutely epic thread. When I sign on to this forum, this is the first thread that I check. Please keep on keeping on. :bow:
> 
> - Jim



Thank you for supporting. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I agree. I really enjoy this thread! Thank you!



Thanks for your help on supporting my thread. If you want some custom recipes, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 10, 2011)

TROTA ALLA MUGNAIA (LOMBARDY)






To make an original recipe, the best trout should be the Salmo Cinerinus, the autochthonous species from Northern Italy.

Trout: 2 pounds
Butter: 4 ounces
Flour
Milk
Lemon juice: 1 lemon
Minced Parsley

PREPARATION: 
- Clean, skin and wash the trout, strain them;
- Melt the butter in a pan, and skim it;
- Dip the trout fillets in the flour, strain it from the exceeding milk and pass it in the flour;
- Put them in the pan with the butter;
- Cook the trout for 4-5 minutes, low flame, on each side. Be careful not to break them while you turn them on the other side;
- Serve the trouts washed with the lemon juice and dusted with parsley.

ATTENTION: This recipe has several variations. Instead of trout, you can use soils, but even chicken or turkey breasts. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 10, 2011)

TROTA AL CARTOCCIO (LAZIO)






INGREDIENTS:
4 Trouts
Olive oil: 2 spoons
2 garlic cloves
Butter: 1,2 ounces
4 sage leaves
1 laurel leaf
1 lemon
White wine: 3 spoons
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Eviscerate the trouts and wash them under current water;
- Let them strain;
- Sprinkle the butter on the fillets, salt and pepper;
- Mince the garlic, sage, laurel, wine lemon juice;
- Sprinkle it on the fish;
- Wrap the fishes in baking paper and close it;
- Place the packets on a baking pan;
- Bake for 15 minutes at 180°C.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## crayola box (Mar 10, 2011)

^ looks delicious, I love fresh trout

P.S bonus points for "eviscerate"


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 10, 2011)

Speaking of evisceration.... My folks have been living on a lake for about 15 years and it's frequently stocked. Nearly every day during the summer my brothers would bring home freshly caught rainbow trout and perch and we'd clean it, lightly season it and throw it in the oven. When it was done, we'd stand at the oven, picking it clean before we could get it out of the tray....it still tasted of lake water. It was perfect and to this day I'll never forget the flavor.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of evisceration.... My folks have been living on a lake for about 15 years and it's frequently stocked. Nearly every day during the summer my brothers would bring home freshly caught rainbow trout and perch and we'd clean it, lightly season it and throw it in the oven. When it was done, we'd stand at the oven, picking it clean before we could get it out of the tray....it still tasted of lake water. It was perfect and to this day I'll never forget the flavor.



I have the same sensation with the smell of burning wood in a cold day, and the smell of fresh warm "Panini all'Olio" (I don't know if there's an English term for this kind of bread).


----------



## Jigen (Mar 27, 2011)

MICHETTA (MILAN, LOMBARDY)







Also known as "Rosetta" (Small Rose) because of it shape, it is probably the most famous kind of Italian bread. It has very little breadcrumb inside, and has very crispy crust.

INGREDIENTS (4 PEOPLE): 

- For the first dough -
Flour: 3,5 ounces
Water: 17 fl. oz. 
Natural yeast: 0,3 ounces

- For the bread - 
Flour: 7 ounces
Water: 3,4 fl. oz.
Malt: 0,3 ounces
Salt: 0,6 ounces

- Other - 
Olive oil

PREPARATION
- In the mixer, mix the ingredients for the first dough for 8 minutes;
- Let it levitate for 15-20 hours at 20°C;
- Add the ingredients for the second dough, and mix for 8 minutes;
- Let it levitate for 10 minutes at 21-22°C;
- Form several balls of dough, oil them and let them rest 40 minutes, covered with a canvas;
- Impress a pentagon on the top of each ball, with cuts coming out from each vertex; 
- Bake at 250°C for 18 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:

PAN E SALAMM






If you want to feel the real taste of typical Milan, you have to taste a Michetta with a good dose of original Salame Milano, toghether with a generous jar of red wine: Bonarda dell'Oltrepò Pavese.

INGREDIENTS:
2 Michette
Salame Milano
Bonarda wine

PREPARATION: 
- Cut the bread in half;
- Cut diagonally the salame in thin slices, as thin as you can;
- Stuff the Michetta with as muc salame as you wish. The more, the better.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 27, 2011)

Jigen said:


> PANETTONE (MILAN, LOMBARDY)



My Mama has a dear friend that sends her one of these cakes every Christmas! 
I'm going to print your recipe for her! She'll be super excited, because the cake only last a day or so before she's devoured it with her coffee!

I've made french toast with a slice of this...it was kinda perfect. :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 27, 2011)

Mishty said:


> My Mama has a dear friend that sends her one of these cakes every Christmas!
> I'm going to print your recipe for her! She'll be super excited, because the cake only last a day or so before she's devoured it with her coffee!
> 
> I've made french toast with a slice of this...it was kinda perfect. :eat2:



Glad you liked it.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 4, 2011)

SCIATT VALTELLINESI (SONDRIO, LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS (4 PEOPLE)
Buckwheat: 10,5 ounces
Flour: 7 ounces
Cheese: 10,5 ounces
Baking soda: 1/2 teaspoon
Salt
Lard

PREPARATION: 
- Mix the Buckwheat and the Flour;
- Add water to obtain a soft dough;
- Dice the cheese and add;
- Work until the cheese starts to get thready;
- Let it rest 2 hours;
- Once you start frying, add to the dough the baking soda;
- Once the lard is hot, take a spoon of the dough and let it fall in the pan;
- Fry them and serve with some salad.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 5, 2011)

Jigen,

This thread is amazing. You really do everyone here a wonderful service. If just a few people try a single recipe, it's worth it, it can change their whole perspective. There's something magical at work when people who otherwise might not try set to do anything creative. Seeing so many recipes laid-out this way, it just makes you want to do something!

By the way, for the Fagioli All'Uccenlletto (#256?), what sort of starch would you serve that with? Would anyone (in Italy) eat that over pasta? Or would people normally eat that alone, with some sides perhaps (potatoes & escarole)? I know it's probably not "authentic," but I would be tempted to try it over some basmati rice!


----------



## Jigen (Apr 6, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Jigen,
> 
> This thread is amazing. You really do everyone here a wonderful service. If just a few people try a single recipe, it's worth it, it can change their whole perspective. There's something magical at work when people who otherwise might not try set to do anything creative. Seeing so many recipes laid-out this way, it just makes you want to do something!
> 
> By the way, for the Fagioli All'Uccenlletto (#256?), what sort of starch would you serve that with? Would anyone (in Italy) eat that over pasta? Or would people normally eat that alone, with some sides perhaps (potatoes & escarole)? I know it's probably not "authentic," but I would be tempted to try it over some basmati rice!



Thanks for the kind words. It's relieving that someone appreciate the work you are doing. 
About the Fagioli all'uccelletto, they must be served as they are, without anything else. But thinking about it, you can probably add some boiled potatoes, sliced thin, because they go along pretty well with the tomatoes. You could try.


----------



## Yakatori (Apr 6, 2011)

And wine, of course...


----------



## Jigen (Apr 7, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> And wine, of course...



Yes, red wine, from Tuscany would be the best. Chianti, perhaps.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 7, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Jigen,
> 
> This thread is amazing. You really do everyone here a wonderful service. If just a few people try a single recipe, it's worth it, it can change their whole perspective. There's something magical at work when people who otherwise might not try set to do anything creative. Seeing so many recipes laid-out this way, it just makes you want to do something!
> 
> By the way, for the Fagioli All'Uccenlletto (#256?), what sort of starch would you serve that with? Would anyone (in Italy) eat that over pasta? Or would people normally eat that alone, with some sides perhaps (potatoes & escarole)? I know it's probably not "authentic," but I would be tempted to try it over some basmati rice!



We eat it over polenta.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 20, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> We eat it over polenta.



Looks like a good alternative.


----------



## Jigen (May 6, 2011)

SWORDFISH, OLIVES AND CAPERS (CALABRIA)






INGREDIENTS (4 SERVINGS): 
4 swordfish pieces
Tomatoes: 5 ounces
Olives: a dozen
Capers: 1 spoon
Red onion
Olive Oil

PREPARATION:
- Skin the onions and yellow them in the oil;
- Add the swordfish and cook for 10 minutes, 5 minutes on each side;
- Put the diced tomatoes, sliced olives and capers;
- Cook for 15 minutes, low flame.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 9, 2011)

RAVIOLI RICOTTA E SPINACI CON SUGO AL POMODORO (EMILIA-ROMAGNA)






INGREDIENTS (6 servings):
- DOUGH:
3 Eggs
White flour: 14 ounces
Water
Salt

STUFFING:
Ricotta: 10,5 ounces
Spinach: 3,5 ounces
Grated Parmigiano Reggiano: 1,7 ounces
Nutmeg
Salt

SAUCE: 
San Marzano tomatoes: 2,5 pounds
8 Basil leaves
Olive oil
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the spinaches, strain them and let them cool down in a bowl;
- Add an egg, ricotta and Parmigiano, salt and nutmeg (as much as you want), and mix;
- Let it rest in the frigde;
- To prepare the dough, make the fountain. Put inside eggs and salt;
- Whip the eggs and incorporate the flour;
- Work for 20 minutes to obtain a soft and smooth dough;
- Let it rest for 30 minutes;
- Cut the dough in half and stretch both halves;
- Take a spoonful of the stuffing and place it on one of the dough's halves;
- Cover the first half with the other one;
- Close the dough between the stuffing balls, so that you can close the Ravioli;
- Use a pebbled paste cutter to cut the ravioli of the same size;
- Prepare the sauce: cut the tomatoes in half and eliminate the stern and the seeds;
- Cook the tomatoes at low fire until they're mushy;
- Use a musher to mush the tomatoes; 
- Put the sauce in a pot adding salt and oil;
- Let it cook at low flame, until you reach the desired consistance;
- Once the sauce is done, add the basil;
- Boil the Ravioli and strain them al dente;
- Add the sauce and serve covered with Parmigiano Reggiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 15, 2011)

SANGUINACCIO (NAPLES)






INGREDIENS

Swine blood: 1/2 liter
Milk: 8,5 fl oz
Bitter chocolate: 12,5 ounces
Potato starch: 1,2 ounces
Bitter cocoa: 1,8 ounces
Sugar: 17,5 ounces
Lemon skin, sliced but not grated (you'll have to take it out)
Candied cedar: 2,5 ounces
Pinenuts: 3,5 ounces
Vanilla
Cinnamon
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- In a pot, melt statch and cocoa with a little warm milk;
- Once the compound is smooth and without lumps, add the blood with the rest of the milk and the lemon skin;
- Mix the compound and add the minced chocolate and the vanilla;
- Cook at low fire, and keep mixing;
- Once the compound starts reducing, take the lemon out and add cinnamon, cedar and pinenuts;

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 16, 2011)

CIAMMELLE A CANCELLU (MENTANA, LATIUM)






Mentana is a small town in Latium, 35 km from Rome (21 miles). This town si known because on November 3rd, 1867 Giuseppe Garibaldi's soldiers were defeated in the Battle of Mentana, against the Franco-papal troopers. After the Third War of Independence (1866) Italy gains control of Veneto, and feel legitimated to continue The conquer of Latium and Rome. Mentana slows down the conquer of the Papal State and its fusion to Italian terrirories. But Mentana is also famous for a tasty treats: the "ciammelle a cancellu". Enjoy. 

INGREDIENTS
Flour: 6,5 pounds
4 eggs
Salt: 2,5 ounces
Anise: 1,7 ounces
A pinch of bicarbonate
Olive oil: 34 fl oz
Water: 25,5 fl oz
White wine: 8,5 fl oz

PREPARATION
- Mix water and wine; 
- In a pot mix flour, eggs, salt, bicarbonate and anise; 
- Mix, adding slowly the oil and the water/wine compound;
- Work the dough for 15 minutes to obtain a smooth compound;
- Take away a piece of dough, stretch it and obtain a circle;
- Stretch more pieces of dough, and create a grid on the previous circle, starting with a cross in the middle; 
- Boil a pot of salted water, and boil the ciammelle until they start floating;
- Strain them and let it cool down on a canvas;
- Let it rest for 12 hours;
- Bake them 200°C for 1 hour;

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 18, 2011)

GRISSINI TORINESI (TURIN, PIEDMONT)

Grissini are a typical bakery product we use as a substitute for bread. They are best used with salame, and ham. Cut thin slices and wrap them around the Grissini. 






INGREDIENTS: 
White flour: 1 pound
Yeast: 0,5 ounces
Water: 9 ounces
Salt: 1 coffee spoon
Olive oil

PREPARATION
- Mix the yeast, 1,8 ounces of flour and as much warm water to create a smooth dough;
- Let it rest for 1 hour;
- Add the rest of the flour, hot water, salt;
- Work the dough until it becomes hard and stretchy, and on its surface start to form small bubbles;
- Make a cylinder, and stretch it to form a rectangle (4 inches x 16 inches);
- Let it rest until it doubles in volume;
- Cut small slices from the short side of the dough, and streth them with your fingers;
- Oil an oven pan, and oil them;
- Let them levitate for 1 hour; 
- Bake them at 200°C, until they become goldened and crispy.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

Jigen said:


> GRISSINI TORINESI (TURIN, PIEDMONT)
> 
> Grissini are a typical bakery product we use as a substitute for bread. They are best used with salame, and ham. Cut thin slices and wrap them around the Grissini.
> 
> ...


 
Great recipes by the way. But instead of "levitate" you should use "rise".

Hehe.


----------



## Jigen (May 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Great recipes by the way. But instead of "levitate" you should use "rise".
> 
> Hehe.



Right.  Thanks for contributing. ^^


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2011)

I wrap Proscuitto de Parma around grissini. Delicioso!


----------



## Jigen (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I wrap Proscuitto de Parma around grissini. Delicioso!



Sure it is. ^_^ You have great tastes.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 3, 2011)

PANELLE (PALERMO, SICILY)






INGREDIENTS:
Chickpea flour: 1 pound
Water: 50 fl oz
Salt: 1/2 spoon
Pepper
Parsley
Oil


PREPARATION:
- Mix carefully flour with water, salt and pepper;
- Cook in a pot to obtain a close compound, which won't stick to the pot;
- Add minced parsley;
- Shape the compound in thin rectangles (1/2 cm);
- Fry the Panelle in oil.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 4, 2011)

TARALLI PUGLIESI (APULIA)







INGREDIENTS:
Flour: 2 pounds
Olive oil: 7 ounces
Salt: 0,4 ounces
Fennel seeds: 0,4 ounces
White wine

PREPARATION: 
- Mix oil and flour;
- Add salt and seeds;
- Add the wine and create a smooth compound;
- Work it for 15 minutes;
- Take small parts of the dough and stretch them to 2 inches;
- Shape them like a ring and close the extremities;
- Boil in a pot 2 liters of water;
- Cook 10 Taralli at one time;
- Once they start floating, take them out and let them rest on a canvas;
- Bake them 180°C for 30 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## crayola box (Jun 4, 2011)

^I love these ^. I know fennel is traditional but there is a brand here that has yummy flavored ones too!


----------



## Jigen (Jun 6, 2011)

crayola box said:


> ^I love these ^. I know fennel is traditional but there is a brand here that has yummy flavored ones too!



The thing is, that there is no "traditional" recipe in Italian cooking, because our ancestors used to recycle the leftovers they had in the kitchen, and recipes have never been codified until XVIth Century. Probably every Italian family has its peculiar version of a dish. If you check my recipe for "Paciarela", which is a typical cake in eastern Milan, each town has its variation. Some use pine nuts, some don't, and so on.


----------



## crayola box (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol, now I feel better about buying pizza flavored ones!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Jigen! Are you OK? It's been nearly two weeks and we're going into withdrawl. . . 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jun 18, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Lol, now I feel better about buying pizza flavored ones!



I prefer the classic ones.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 18, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Jigen! Are you OK? It's been nearly two weeks and we're going into withdrawl. . .
> 
> - Jim



Just been busy with university, archery and aikido. I'll keep posting some more recipes in the next days. Here's the first one. 

CARCIOFI ALLA GIUDIA






INGREDIENTS
8 Artichoke
Lemon Juice: 1 lemon
Olive oil: 1 liter
Pepper

PREPARATION
- Clean the artichokes;
- Eliminate all the purple parts with a knife;
- Put the artichokes in cold water for 10 minutes;
- Strain them and toss them, to open them;
- Spice the center with salt and pepper, and let them rest to absorb the spices;
- Warm the oil in a pot, enough to cover the artichokes;
- Cook the artichokes for 10 minutes;
- Strain them, let them cool down for 20 minutes;
- Open them, and shape them like an open rose;
- Now fry them again, one at a time, and upside down;
- Once they're done, take the artichokes out of the pan and let them strain on absorbing paper, and serve.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2011)

Jigen said:


> Just been busy with university, archery and aikido. I'll keep posting some more recipes in the next days. Here's the first one.
> 
> CARCIOFI ALLA GIUDIA



I'm gonna try this, and be the hit of my next family gathering! :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I'm gonna try this, and be the hit of my next family gathering! :eat2:



Let me know if they liked it. Personally, I never tried making Carciofi alla Giudia. ^_^


----------



## Jigen (Jun 29, 2011)

CODA ALLA VACCINARA (LATIUM)






INGREDIENTS:

Bovine tail: 2 pounds
1 carrot
1 onion
1 branch of celery
Parsley
Garlic: 1 clove
Tomato Sauce: 1 bottle
White wine: 1 glass
Lard: 3,5 ounces
Salt and Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Skin and mince the vegetables, with garlic and parsley;
- Put the lard in a pot, and warm it;
- Brown the meat;
- Once the meat is browned, take it away, and yellow the minced vegetables;
- Add the meat, and wash with the wine;
- Let the wine boil off, adjust with salt and pepper, and cover it with tomato sauce;
- Let cook for 10 minutes, then cover with water;
- Let it boil for 4 hours;
Once the water is evaporated, serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Jigen, I don't want to nag but . . .  - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 29, 2011)

Clearing throat


----------



## Jigen (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to apologize to you lovely followers for being so absent lately. The fact is that, beside some health problems, I ran out of recipes. Nothing seemed to impress me enough, and after a little recipe, I remembered a laboratory I followed during my bachelor degree in history. It was called "Dining in the Middle Ages". The name explains all. So, I decided to post something more "exotic" than usual Italian recipes.  This recipe comes from "_Libro de arte coquinaria_" ("Book on the Art of Cooking"), by Maestro Martino, XVth century. It's similar to a modern Italian recipe from Latium called "Stracciatella".

ZANZARELLI (10 servings)






Chicken broth: 2 liters
8 eggs
grated Parmigiano: 7 ounces
Breadcrumbs: 3 ounces
Saffron: 2 bags
Minced spices: 
- Cinnamon
- Ginger
- Nutmeg
- Pepper

PREPARATION:
- MIx eggs, Parmigiano, breadcrumbs;
- Mix the saffron to the broth, and boil it;
- Once it starts boiling, add the compound and mix;
- Spice at your will, and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2011)

Jigen, I hope you feel better soon. Thanks for all your recipes since you began the thread. I have missed your presence here and am glad to see you're back.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 11, 2011)

That is one cool recipe, Jigen. We will be trying it.

Hope you are feeling better.

As I've said before, this thread is the most awesome-est thread ever.

Thank you!

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Jigen, I hope you feel better soon. Thanks for all your recipes since you began the thread. I have missed your presence here and am glad to see you're back.



Thanks for the tough. ^_^ If you like my medieval recipes, I can provide more.


----------



## Jigen (Aug 12, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> That is one cool recipe, Jigen. We will be trying it.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the though. And thanks for following my thread.


----------



## joemurphy (Sep 9, 2011)

Italian Coconut Cake
An oldie but a goodie

Cake:
3 1/2 cups shredded coconut
1/2 cup unsalted butter
1 cup vegetable shortening
2 cups sugar
5 eggs, separated
2 cups cake flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Frosting:
2 - 8 ounce packages cream cheese, room temperature
1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
12 ounces confectioners' sugar
1 - 8-ounce jar seedless raspberry preserves

To make cake: Heat oven to 325F. Spray 3 8-inch cake pans with non-stick vegetable spray. Dust with flour. Spread coconut out on a cookie pan and bake about 3 minutes, toss and bake another 3 minutes, until coconut is lightly toasted. Set aside. Cream butter, shortening and sugar together until fluffy. Beat in egg yolks, 1 at a time. Sift together flour and baking soda. Add flour mixture and buttermilk alternately to the creamed mixture, beginning and ending with flour. 
Stir in vanilla, 1/2 cup coconut. Beat egg whites until stiff. Fold into cake mixture. Divide batter between prepared pans. Bake in hot oven 40 to 45 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near center comes out clean. Invert on cooling racks until cool.

To make frosting: Whip together cream cheese, butter and vanilla. Gradually whip in the confectioners' sugar. When frosting the cake, spread frosting on top of bottom layer and middle layer. Spread raspberry on the bottom of middle layer and top layer. Stack layers. Frost top and sides. Press the remaining coconut on outside of cake.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 13, 2011)

joemurphy said:


> Italian Coconut Cake
> An oldie but a goodie
> 
> Cake:
> ...



Thanks for posting. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 29, 2011)

Where in the hell are you, Jigen?

It's been about 2.5 months. You do have responsibilities, you know.

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to apologize to the followers in this thread. I've had some problems with my eyes and headache, and been busy with university, but a recent work I had to do for Medieval History gave me the chance to find some interesting things about medieval and Roman cooking. This is why I would like to post a couple of recipes I recently found in "De Re Rustica" ("On Agriculture"), written by Cicero (234-149 BC). 

LIBUM (Cheese-flavoured bread)

INGREDIENTS: 
Fresh cheese: 2 pounds
White flour: 1 pound

PREPARATION:
- Put the cheese in a mortier and whip it;
- Add the flour and mix to obtain a smooth dough;
- Cook in the oven, around 200°C, until the dough looks similar to bread.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2011)

Jigen, thank you for your wonderful recipes all year. 

Buon Natale!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank God you're back, Jigen. I hope your health problems get resolved. I'll be making the Cicero recipe this afternoon.  - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn, Jigen. That was really good! 

I had a chunk of Gruyère in the fridge what weighed 90 grams. I grated it as fine as I could and mixed it with 45 grams of flour and ground it in a mortar (I've got a really big mortar and pestle). It never formed a dough, but who knows what kind of cheese Cicero was referring to. I added enough water to make it the consistency of cookie dough and baked it in a 400 degree F (equivalent to 200 degrees C) for about 20 minutes.

It was crisp on the outside and gooie and cheesie on the inside. Next time we'll cut the dough into bite-sized pieces. We've got a friend who teaches classics at a local college: She would probably appreciate eating something from a Cicero recipe.







Y'all need to give this one a spin. You won't regret it. . .

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Dec 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Jigen, thank you for your wonderful recipes all year.
> 
> Buon Natale!!!



You're welcome. Buon Natale anche a te.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 30, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Damn, Jigen. That was really good!
> 
> I had a chunk of Gruyère in the fridge what weighed 90 grams. I grated it as fine as I could and mixed it with 45 grams of flour and ground it in a mortar (I've got a really big mortar and pestle). It never formed a dough, but who knows what kind of cheese Cicero was referring to. I added enough water to make it the consistency of cookie dough and baked it in a 400 degree F (equivalent to 200 degrees C) for about 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



Good to hear that you liked it.


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 3, 2012)

I really hope that you will keep this thread active, Jigen.

It's the best thread on this board ever, IMHO. 

I've saved it and will keep bumping it until the mod's get tired of that. 

Please keep the photo's and recipes coming. 

You are awesome!

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Feb 8, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> I really hope that you will keep this thread active, Jigen.
> 
> It's the best thread on this board ever, IMHO.
> 
> ...



Thank you. You are far too kind.


----------



## Jigen (Mar 14, 2012)

Here I am! I have a little time out of university, so I thought to post something more. 

CAPONATA (SICILY)






INGREDIENTS: 
10 aubergines
Tomato sauce: 1 bottle
Seed oil
Celery
Onion
Green olives: 10,5 ounces
Capers: 3 spoons
Salt
Pepper
Vinegar: 1 glass
Sugar: 2 spoons

PREPARATION: 
- Wash the aubergines;
- Cut their extremities, and skin them;
- Dice the aubergines;
- Fry them in the oil; 
- Strain them with absorbing paper;
- Clean the celery, cut the leaves, cut it in pieces and boil in salte water;
- In a pot, yellow the onion with olive oil, then add the olives, capers, and tomato sauce, adjust with salt and pepper, and let it cook for some minutes;
- Once the sauce is almost ready add the aubergines, and mix;
- Mix vinegar and sugar, then pour it in the sauce, and let it boil off.
- It is best if eaten cold. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Jigen, I have missed you!

My nonna made caponata with raisins. This recipe I'm going to try but with raisins like nonna's!!!

Grazi!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed!  - Jim


----------



## Jigen (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm moved, really. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 15, 2012)

PASTIERA NAPOLETANA (NAPLES, CAMPANIA)
This is one of the most famous easter dishes in Italy. It's called "Pastiera". It has a lot of calories, but I can assure you that it is worthy. 






INGREDIENTS: 
- SHORT PASTRY
Flour: 17,6 ounces
Butter: 7 ounces
Sugar: 7 ounces
2 eggs
grated lemon skin
salt

- STUFFING
Cooked wheat: 14 ounces
Ricotta: 1 pound
Sugar: 14 ounces
2 eggs
Essence of orange blossoms
Candied citruses
Vanilla

PREPARATION: 
- Create the short dough: Dice the softened butter;
- Mix the ingredients and work the dough for at least 10 minutes;
- Wrap the dough in cellophane paper, let it rest in the fridhe for 45 minutes:
- Prepare the stuffing mixing all the ingredients; 
- Take an oven pan. Cover the internal sides with butter and flour, so that the pie won't stick;
- Take the short dough. Cut away a small part for the cover, stretch the dough and use it to cover the bottom of the pan; 
- Fill the dough with the stuffing and level it with the sides of the cake; 
- Stretch the dough left, and cut away some thin pieces, and place them on the top of the cake, to create a grid;
- Cook in the oven, 170°C for 1 hour.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2012)

I just had that for Easter, fittingly enough! LOL


----------



## Jigen (May 3, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I just had that for Easter, fittingly enough! LOL



You liked it? I made it too for Easter dinner. It disappeared in 2 hours.  Too bad it's almost 370 calories each 3,5 ounces. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2012)

Jigen said:


> You liked it? I made it too for Easter dinner. It disappeared in 2 hours.  Too bad it's almost 370 calories each 3,5 ounces. :happy:


Oh I eat it every Easter and I like it every Easter! LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 4, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh I eat it every Easter and I like it every Easter! LOL


Remind me to join you for Easter next year. :9


----------



## Jigen (May 18, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Remind me to join you for Easter next year. :9



I will surely do it. ^^


----------



## Jigen (May 18, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh I eat it every Easter and I like it every Easter! LOL



I don't particularly like Pastiera, if I have to tell the truth. I find it too heavy to digest, but my relaties do, so I tried it this year. I am plamming to do something else for next year. Perhaps I'll try the Colomba.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 19, 2012)

Jigen, perhaps you can shed some light on a mystery to me and a few of my friends. My paternal grandmother was from near Naples, and my grandfather was from Calabri. My friend's parents were from Naples and Bari. My grandmother (Naples) put raisins in her meatloaf and her braciole. She's from the same area as my friend's mother, but my friend's mother never heard of raisins in dishes prepared with meat. Do you know anything about this?


----------



## Jigen (May 21, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Jigen, perhaps you can shed some light on a mystery to me and a few of my friends. My paternal grandmother was from near Naples, and my grandfather was from Calabri. My friend's parents were from Naples and Bari. My grandmother (Naples) put raisins in her meatloaf and her braciole. She's from the same area as my friend's mother, but my friend's mother never heard of raisins in dishes prepared with meat. Do you know anything about this?



I'ts because our housewives always used leftovers they had in their kitchens to cook, creating their own recipes (they didn't weigh the ingredients, neither) which often are different from one family to another. In Italy there are no canonized recipes before 1891, when Pellegrino Artusi wrote "la Scienza in Cucina e l'Arte di Mangiar Bene" ("Science in the kitchen and the Art of eating well"), in which he tried to find the common charachters of Italian national cooking. 
My grandmother, for example, used bread leftovers to cook her bread cake, with everything she could find, from chocolate to bananas, and so on. Anything goes.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Jigen! Are you there?

Buffalo Mozzarella, fresh local tomatoes, and basil from my garden. When I serve it in a couple of hours, I'll dress it with a little EVOO.







- Jim


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 5, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Jigen! Are you there?
> 
> Buffalo Mozzarella, fresh local tomatoes, and basil from my garden. When I serve it in a couple of hours, I'll dress it with a little EVOO.
> 
> ...


Try balsamic vinegar instead. Even more amazing.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 6, 2012)

Ginny -

The balsamic vinegar was on the table. I didn't add it because it would have made brown spots on the cheese and messed up my presentation. 

Actually, I just added sea salt and olive oil to mine. The flavors were too perfect to need anything else. The Mozzarella was 'mouth-melting' and you can guess what that Hanover tomato tasted like from the photo.

:eat2: - Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> Ginny -
> 
> The balsamic vinegar was on the table. I didn't add it because it would have made brown spots on the cheese and messed up my presentation.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can drink balsamica, I love it so much, but for a caprese salad, olive oil and sea salt is my favorite too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 6, 2012)

When I lived in Spain, as much as they love olive oil, we always had it served with balsamic.  So anything else feels wrong to me! lol


----------



## Jigen (Jul 18, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Jigen! Are you there?
> 
> Buffalo Mozzarella, fresh local tomatoes, and basil from my garden. When I serve it in a couple of hours, I'll dress it with a little EVOO.
> 
> ...



Impressive. Very nice. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 18, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Try balsamic vinegar instead. Even more amazing.



I always add it too in my caprese.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 22, 2012)

Soo.... Jigen..... Have you run out of recipes and photos? 

I'd've thought that from the Etruscans until now, there would have been a few more yummies than what you have presented thus far. 

But I've been wrong before. Just ask my ex-wifes. 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Aug 18, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> Soo.... Jigen..... Have you run out of recipes and photos?
> 
> I'd've thought that from the Etruscans until now, there would have been a few more yummies than what you have presented thus far.
> 
> ...



Sorry. I have been pretty busy lately. Once I'll have my life back from university, I'll post more recipes. Promise.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 18, 2012)

You've got to assign your priorities properly, Jigen.

Which is more important? Is it your education, health, career, and future, or is it this thread? 

Seriously --I'm looking forward to the next one!

- Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 18, 2012)

I sincerely miss you, Jigen.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 24, 2012)

One last BTTT for this awesome thread. 

I've copied and saved it but it's still sad to see it drop off the end and fall into the bit bucket.

Mods - I've asked before, but I'm begging now: Please make this thread a 'sticky'.

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jan 1, 2013)

First of all, I would like to excuse me for disappearing for so long, but this is has been a terrible and busy year, and 2013 started pretty bad too. Anyway, I would like to start this thread again with a typical recipes to recover the lentils we usually cook for the first day of the year.

LENTILS SOUP






INGREDIENTS: 
Lentils leftovers (But you can use fresh ones. In this case, leave them in fresh water for 6 hours before you use it)
Water: 84,5 fl.oz.
2 potatoes
1 Garlic glove
1 onion
2 carrots
Celery

OPTIONAL:
- Tomato paste: 1 teaspoon
- Pepper
- 2 Clover leaves
- 2 Laurel leaves 
- Caraway powder: 1 teaspoon

PREPARATION: 
- Dice onions, garlic, celery, carrots and yellow it in warm oil;
- After 5 minutes, add water and diced potatoes, and adjust with salt;
- Boil the potatoes for 5 minutes then add the lentils, if they are raw. If they are already cooked and you are using to recovery them, cook the potatoes for 15 minutes, then add the lentils. Adjust with spices;
- Cook until the potatoes are done;
- Serve warm.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 25, 2013)

I tried your lentil soup, Jigen and it was excellent, as have been all of the recipes that you have posted and I have tried. 

I don't mean to be a thorn in your side, but isn't another one about due?

:bow: - Jim


----------



## azerty (Mar 2, 2013)

I like italian food. 
Wild Mushroom Risotto

6 personns

Preparation time: 15 min

Cooking time: 30 min



2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
12 ounces wild mushrooms, finely chopped (don't wash them under water, just clean them with a damp cooking paper)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 1/2 cups arborio rice
1/2 cup dry white wine
5 cups chicken broth, heated
Salt & Pepper
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
2 tablespoons heavy cream

+ for serving :grated parmesan cheese

Heat the butter and oil in a heavy cast iron saucepan.
Cook the mushrooms until golden brown, and then remove from the pan.
Remove about 1/2 cup of mushrooms and set aside for serving.
Add the onions to the remaining mushrooms in the pan, and cook until they are translucent.
Add the rice and stir until it is well coated with the butte mixture.
Add the white wine, and stir continually over medium heat until it is absorbed.
Add 4 cups of hot broth to the pan and reduce the heat to medium low.
Cook the rice for 16 to 18 minutes, stirring twice during this period, or until the risotto is "al dente".
Season with salt, pepper, and thyme.
Add an additional 1/2 cup of broth and stir constantly for about 3 to 4 minutes until creamy.
Remove from the heat, add the cream and serve in individual bowls topped with some of the reserved mushrooms.
Bring the parmesan cheese at the table.
Drink a dry white wine with it.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, azerty! That couldn't possibly suck. We'll we trying it and perhaps returning with a photo or two.

 - Jim


----------



## azerty (Mar 9, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Wow, azerty! That couldn't possibly suck. We'll we trying it and perhaps returning with a photo or two.
> 
> - Jim



Thank you


----------



## Jigen (Mar 11, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> I tried your lentil soup, Jigen and it was excellent, as have been all of the recipes that you have posted and I have tried.
> 
> I don't mean to be a thorn in your side, but isn't another one about due?
> 
> :bow: - Jim



Indeed, now that I have a little more free time, I had the chance to find some more typical recipes. Here's one I like particularly, Tuscany's Brigidini.

BRIGIDINI (LAMPORECCHIO, TUSCANY)






INGREDIENTS: 
2 eggs
Sugar: 4,2 ounces
Anise: 0,35 ounces
Salt
Flour

PREPARATION: 
- Mix the ingredients and work the dough to obtain a smooth compound;
- Separate the dough in small balls, as big as nuts;
- Stretch them or press them, till they are thin as paper;
- Cook them on a hot plate until they get some colour;

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 11, 2013)

azerty said:


> I like italian food.
> Wild Mushroom Risotto
> 
> 6 personns
> ...



Thanks for your contribution, Azerty. I like this dish, and it's pretty surprising I never mentioned it before. Remids me of when I was a kid and we made this risotto with fresh Chanterelles (Cantharellus cibarius, "Finferlo", in Lombard Italian) that my mother's uncle brought from the alpine woods. Thanks again. ^_^


----------



## azerty (Mar 11, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Thanks for your contribution, Azerty. I like this dish, and it's pretty surprising I never mentioned it before. Remids me of when I was a kid and we made this risotto with fresh Chanterelles (Cantharellus cibarius, "Finferlo", in Lombard Italian) that my mother's uncle brought from the alpine woods. Thanks again. ^_^



You're welcome. It is so good. And I know now how to say Chanterelle in English : Chanterelle Lol


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 16, 2013)

I couldn't find any chanterelles, so I used locally grown oyster mushrooms and followed the recipe explicitly.







What an awesome dish! :bow:

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Apr 19, 2013)

OSSOBUCO ALLA MILANESE






I can't believe I've never posted this recipe before, since is a legend of Milanese cuisine. I'm putting now an end to this mistake. 

INGREDIENTS:
4 veal shanks with marrow
White wine: 1 glass
Butter: 1,7 ounces
1 Onion 
Olive oil: 3 spoons 
White Flour: 1,7 ounces
Broth: 17 fl.oz.

- For the "Gremolada"
Garlic: 1 clove 
Parsley: at will 
1 lemon (grated skin) 

PREPARATION: 
- Put oil and butter in a pan, and add the diced onion. Cook for 15 minutes, very low flame;
- Cut the flesh on the meat's side. With this operation, the meat won't curl up;
- Cover the meat in flour, and add in the pan once the onion is done;
- Colour the meat on both sides, then add wine and let cook, medium flame, until the wine is evaporated. Then, add the broth;
- Cover with a lid, and let cook - low fire - for 1 hour and a half. Don't let the meat stick to the pan;
- Prepare the "gremolada": mince garlic and parsley, then add the lemon skin;
- Once the meat is ready, cover it with the gremolada, and serve with Risotto alla Milanese (see recipe "Risotto alla milanese con ossobuco", page 8 on this thread) or polenta.
ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 19, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> I couldn't find any chanterelles, so I used locally grown oyster mushrooms and followed the recipe explicitly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is. ^^


----------



## Jigen (Apr 29, 2013)

LASAGNE ALLA BOLOGNESE






Another famous recipe I forgot to add. ^^ If you can, I suggest to find ORIGINAL ITALIAN PRODUCTS. 

INGREDIENTS:

FOR RAGU'
1 carrot
1 onion
1 celery stick
Salt
Pepper
Tomato sauce: 7,5 fl. oz.
Olive oil: 4 spoons
Veal minced meat: 9 ounces
Minced pork meat: 9 ounces
White wine: 1 glass

FOR PASTA
Pasta for Lasagne: 1 pound
Grated Parmigiano: 7 ounces
Béchamel: 2,2 pounds

PREPARATION: 
- Prepare the Ragù alla Bolognese: mince the vegetables and yellow them in a pan with the oil;
- Add the meat. Cook it for 5 minutes, then add the wine and let it evaporate;
- Add tomato sauce, adjust with salt and pepper, and cook for 4 hours;
- Once the Ragù is ready, boil the lasagna for 4 minutes;
- Prepare an oven plate, and cover the bottom with a thin layer of ragù, and over that a thin layer of bechamel;
- Cover with the pasta. Make sure that you cover the whole surface of the pan;
- Add another layer of ragù, than another layer of bechamel, and then more pasta. Continue as long as you have pasta;
- Once the pasta is over, cover it with ragù and besciamella, and then cover everything with parmigiano;
- Cook in the oven, 250°C for 50-60 minutes. Control as it cooks, and avoid the pasta to burn. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 29, 2013)

LASAGNE AL PESTO GENOVESE






This is a nice variation of the original lasagna. 

INGREDIENTS:

Pasta for Lasagne: 1 pound
Grated Parmigiano: 7 ounces
Béchamel: 2,2 pounds
Pesto genovese: 1 pound

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the pasta for 4 minutes;
- Cover the bottom of an oven pan with a thin layer of pesto, and then with the bechamel;
- Cover with the pasta;
- Continue to add sauce and pasta as long as you have them;
- Cover it with parmigiano, and cook in the oven for 50-60 minutes, 250°C.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## azerty (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing
Soo good


----------



## Jigen (May 8, 2013)

azerty said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Soo good



You're welcome. ^^


----------



## smithnwesson (May 14, 2013)

OK. Osso Bucco.

I LOVE this stuff. Do y'all have any recipes/suggestions?

:bow: - Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jun 4, 2013)

ZUPPA STRACCIATELLA (ROME)






INGREDIENTS:
Meat broth: 34 fl oz
3 eggs
Nutmeg
Parsley

PREPARATION:
- Break the eggs in a cup, then add salt, pepper, nutmeg and parsley. Whip the compound;
- Boil the broth, and add the compound;
- Add the compound, and let it cook for a few minutes;
- Serve hot with a little Parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in the mood for another soup. In a minestrone you can add all the vegetables you want, in any quantity you prefer, and is probably the most typical italian dish available. This is the most simple recipe.

MINESTRONE DI VERDURA






INGREDIENTS: 
Onion
Stick of celery
Carrot
Broth (17 lf oz for each person. Vegetable broth or meat broth, is the same)
Potato
Diced bacon
Pepper
Parmigiano
Zucchini
Canned beans
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the broth. In the meantime wash, clean and dice in small pieces all the vegetables and the bacon;
- Yellow the bacon in some in a pot with a little olive oil;
- Add the broth, and then the vegetables;
- Cook for 1 hour, low flame;
- Serve warm and complete with a spoon of Parmigiano on the dish.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 6, 2013)

Yum! I always love your posts


----------



## Jigen (Jun 10, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Yum! I always love your posts



Thanks. I love posting them. ^^


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 10, 2013)

We love minestrone. I make it at least once a week and use whatever is around. I've never made it the same way twice.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know much about other countries, but in Italy the weather it's impossibily hot. So, I was thinking about a fresh recipe. Live from my personal inventions:
 
PASTA SALAD

INGREDIENTS: 
Pasta
Pachino Tomatoes
Mozzarella
Bresaola (better if it's the original IGP)
Arugola
Salt
Pepper
Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the pasta al dente in abundant salted water;
- Cut the bresaola in small slices;
- Wash and then cut the Pachino tomatoes in half;
- Slice the arugola;
- Dice the mozzarella;
- Strain the pasta, and add all the sliced ingredients;
- Add some olive oil, so that the pasta won't become a piece of glue;
- Adjust with salt and pepper, and mix carefully all together;
- Let it cool down in the refrigerator.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 17, 2013)

Another fresh recipe for these hot days. Another recipe of mine. 

INSALATA DI RISO

INGREDIENTS: 
Rice
Olives
Canned tuna
Sweet corn
Beans
Vienna sausage
Capers
Peas
Olive oil
Greek Feta
Lemon juice (facultative)

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the rice in abundant salted water;
- Slice the olives in half;
- Dice the vienna sausages and the feta;
- Put olives, sausages, feta, beans, tuna, corn, peas in a bowl;
- Strain the rice and add it in the bowl;
- Add lemon juice, if you like it;
- Add some olive oil to keep the rice from becoming like glue;
- Let it cool down in the refrigerator.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 17, 2013)

A couple of tips for a good insalata di riso, or a good insalata di pasta: 

- Always use olive oil once you put the pasta or the rice in the bowl. Pasta and rice tend to become sticky as they cool down. The use of a small quantity of oil prevents this from happening. 
- The good thing about this kind of preparation, is that you can eat it cool or hot, as you wish. So, use all the ingredients you like. 
- When you use tomatoes, be sure to find sweet tomatoes, like Pachino tomatoes or "Ciliegini", because they aren't as sour as other types of tomatoes.
- Take rice or pasta AL DENTE, otherwise they could become sticky in the fridge.
- Insalata di pasta and insalata di riso are best with all kind of vegetables, so they are healthy dishes. So, you can express your tastes and creativity making many new recipes with all the vegetables you like: fresh, pickled or in oil. There's no limitation.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 18, 2013)

How in God's name have I missed this thread? I'm Sicilian for heaven's sake! When I get time, I'm going to read all the posts. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 19, 2013)

You won't be sorry. It's fucking awesome. :bow:

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Jun 21, 2013)

Dromond said:


> How in God's name have I missed this thread? I'm Sicilian for heaven's sake! When I get time, I'm going to read all the posts. ALL OF THEM.



You'll like this. ^^


----------



## Jigen (Jun 21, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> We love minestrone. I make it at least once a week and use whatever is around. I've never made it the same way twice.



That's the best part, indeed.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 21, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> You won't be sorry. It's fucking awesome. :bow:
> 
> - Jim



Indeed. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Jigen, it's about time. . . :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 11, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Hey Jigen, it's about time. . . :eat2:



I was thinking the same thing. So: 

PASTA E FAGIOLI

INGREDIENTS: 
Tomatoes: 3,5 ounces
Celery: 1 branch
1 carrot
1 onion
Meat broth: 1/2 liter
Bacon: 3,5 ounces
Olive oil: 1/2 glass 
Canned Borlotti beans: 14 ounces
Short pasta for soups ("ditalini rigati"): 4,2 ounces
Garlic: 2 cloves
Pepper
Salt

PREPARATION:
- Dice the vegetables in small pieces - except the tomatoes - and the garlic;
- Warm the oil in a pot, and once hot put the vegetables, to let them yellow;
- Add the diced tomatoes;
- Once the tomatoes are mushed, add diced bacon and the beans;
- Add the broth, and let it boil;
- Add the pasta, and let it cook for 15-20 minutes;
- Serve hot.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2013)

Woohoo! Great to see you Jigen. This is a favorite of mine to make as well! Easy-peasy!


----------



## Jigen (Sep 16, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Woohoo! Great to see you Jigen. This is a favorite of mine to make as well! Easy-peasy!



Thanks. It's good to see you guys too.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 7, 2013)

RISOTTO ZUCCHINE E GAMBERETTI

INGREDIENTS (3 people):
Rice: 9 ounces
Courgettes: 2, big
Shrimps: 7 ounces
Saffron: 2 bags
Broth: 34 fl.oz.
White wine: 1 glass
Salt
Pepper
Onion
Olive Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the onion;
- Warm a couple of spoons of olive oil in a pan, and then yellow the onion;
- Cut the courgettes à la julienne and add them in the pan. Let them cook for 5 minutes, turning them slowly;
- Add the shrimps, and the wine, cook for 10 minutes, covered;
- Add the rice and let it cook for 5 minutes, high flame;
- Add the broth, then the saffron and let it boil, medium flame, for 20-25 minutes, until the broth is evaporated;
- Serve with Parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 21, 2013)

Guess what? Yesterday my mother's sister made Libum. And she didn't know my recipe from some time ago. Cases of life.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 28, 2013)

So... Halloween is near. Because of this, it just came to my mind a dish us Italians use to make on november the 1st. Its english translation is "Bread of the deads".

PAN DEI MORTI (LOMBARDY)







- Ingredients: 
Amaretti (i think that this kind of biscuits are called in english "macaroon"): 3,5 ounces
Cinnamon powder: 1 coffee spoon
Yeast: 0,35 ounces
6 egg whites
Biscuits: 35 ounces
Flour: 9 ounces
Almonds: 4 ounces
Raisins: 4 ounces
Cocoa powder: 1,7 ounces
Dryed Figs: 4 ounces
Nutmeg: At will
Wine like Porto or Marsala: 3,4 fl. oz.
Sugar: 10,5 ounces
Savoiardi: 10,5 ounces
Confectioner's sugar: At will

- PREPARATION: 
- Put the raisin in water to re-hidrate them, then dry them before use; 
- In the food processor put Amaretti, Savoiardi and biscuits and mince them;
- Put the biscuits in a bowl;
- Now mince the almonds with the processor, then add them to the biscuits powder;
- Mince the figs, and add them in the bowl together with sugar, flour, cocoa, nutmeg, cinnamon, dryed raisins, yeast, wine, egg whites;
- Mix the ingredents with your hands to obtain a compact dough;
- Divide the dough in slices, each one weighing 30 ounces;
- Work each slice to give them a leaf-like shape;
- Cover an oven pan with baking paper, and place your slices;
- Cook for 25 minutes, 180°C;
- When they're ready, cover them with confectioner's sugar;
- Serve with Vin Santo or other liquorous wines.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 30, 2013)

Another Ognissanti (november the 1st) recipe: Ossa dei morti (Deads' bones).

OSSA DEI MORTI 






INGREDIENTS: 
Minced Almonds: 10 ounces
Sugar: 3,5 ounces
Flour: 5 ounces
1 egg white
5 cloves powder
Cinnamon powder: 1 coffee spoon
Marsala: 1 glass
Confectioner's sugar

PREPARATION: 
- Pour almonds, sugar, flour, cinnamon, cloves in a bowl, and mix;
- Whip the egg white stiff;
- Put the other ingredients in the egg white, and mix (turn vertically, so the whites will remain hard);
- Add the Marsala. The dough should be compact;
- Stretch the compound (1 inch high), and cut small stripes, that you shall work in the shape of a bone;
- Bake 170° for 40 minutes;
- Cool down, and cover with confectioner's sugar;
- Serve with Vin Santo.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 30, 2013)

PAN DE MEJ (MILAN)






INGREDIENTS:
Butter: 5 ounces
Yeast: 1 bag
3 Eggs
Corn Flour: 10 ounces
Salt: a little
Vanilline: 1 bag
Flour: 7 ounces
Sugar: 5 ounces

PREPARATION: 
- Melt the butter and let it cool down;
- Put the eggs in a bowl, adding sugar and vanilline. Mix and then add the cold butter;
- Add the corn flour and the yeast;
- Work to obtain a malleable compound;
- Use the dough to create several discs, each wehging 2,5 ounces;
- Place in a baking pan, dust with confectioner's sugar;
- Bake at 180°C for 20 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Nov 2, 2013)

Jigen, you became a cult for the members of Dimensions, your recipes are really much appreciated by everyone.
Continue this way!!


----------



## Jigen (Nov 5, 2013)

ssbbw_lovers said:


> Jigen, you became a cult for the members of Dimensions, your recipes are really much appreciated by everyone.
> Continue this way!!



Grazie mille. :bow: 30K views Ahoy!


----------



## agnieszka (Nov 5, 2013)

ssbbw_lovers said:


> Jigen, you became a cult for the members of Dimensions, your recipes are really much appreciated by everyone.
> Continue this way!!



appreciated and veganized (if possible) :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Nov 7, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> appreciated and veganized (if possible) :eat2:



Thanks. Good thing about Italian kitchen is you can personalize every canonic dish. Next time, I will post a couple of new vegetables recipes.


----------



## Jigen (Nov 12, 2013)

Made it last sunday, but mine is a secret recipe I won't unveil. This is the "standard" recipe for a nice Brasato.

BRASATO AL BAROLO (PIEMONTE)






INGREDIENTS
Bovine meat (chuch tender): 2,2 pounds
Barolo: 1 bottle
Celery: 2 branches
2 carrot
1 onion
Rosemary
3 Clovers
Garlic clove
Laurel: 2 leaves
Pepper
Cinnamon
Salt
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the vegetables and spices;
- Put the wine in a large bowl and add vegetables and meat;
- Marinate for 24 hours;
- After 24 hours, warm some oil in a large pot and cook meat for 5 minutes for each side;
- Add wine and vegetables;
- Salt and let cook for 3 hour, low flame;
- Turn the meat every 15 minutes;
- Take out the meat, and let it cool down (once cold, you can slice it more easily);
- Use the kitchen robot, to mince the wine/vegetables compound, and obtain a smooth sauce;
- Cut the cold meat in thin slices (3 slice is a portion), and serve with a good portion of its sauce;
- Serve with polenta and mashed potatoes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Nov 13, 2013)

Following Agnieszka's recipe for a veganized recipe, I devided to post an old recipe for a nice vegan dish. 

PASTA CON SUGO ALLE VERDURE

INGREDIENTS (6 people)
Short pasta: 1 pound
Onion: 2
Carrot: 2
Celery: 2
Olive oil
Tomato sauce: 1 bottle
Basil: 3-4 leaves
Courgettes: 4-5
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Warm a little oil in a pan;
- Dice the vegetables (except the courgettes) finely, and yellow them;
- Cut the courgettes in small quarters and add them in the pan. Cook them for 5 minutes, turning then often;
- Add the tomato sauce and the sliced basil leaves. Cook, low flame, for 40 minutes; 
- Cook the pasta AL DENTE;
- Strain the pasta, and mix with the hot sauce;
- Serve with grated cheese.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2013)

My preferred pasta
salt (1 tablespoon + for the water)
1 pound of spaghetti
3 cloves of garlic
1/2 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped parsley, flat-leaves if possible
1/2 lemon zest
freshly grated parmigiano
a pinch of red pepper flakes

Preparation
Bring a pot of cold water to a boil, then salt it generously. Add the pasta, stirring from time to time. Cook until al dente : taste.

While the pasta cooks, mix the garlic, olive oil, the 1 teaspoon of salt, and the red pepper flakes in a large bowl, which can heat. Warm it over low, until the garlic turns golden.

After draining the pasta and put asside a 1/4 cup of the cooking water. Add the pasta and the cooking water to the garlic mixture. Mix the lot. Add the parsley and lemon zest. Adjust seasoning, to taste. Transfer to a large serving bowl (warmed up before hand).


----------



## Jigen (Nov 18, 2013)

azerty said:


> My preferred pasta
> salt (1 tablespoon + for the water)
> 1 pound of spaghetti
> 3 cloves of garlic
> ...



Nice variation, Azerty. Aglio, olio e peperoncino. Just made it the other day. One thing I suggest, is to put some of the pasta water (1 glass) in the garlic pan. It will prevent the garlic from burning, and will make the sauce smoother. I saw it on TV the other day and tried it. I have to say, it works pretty well.


----------



## azerty (Nov 18, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Nice variation, Azerty. Aglio, olio e peperoncino. Just made it the other day. One thing I suggest, is to put some of the pasta water (1 glass) in the garlic pan. It will prevent the garlic from burning, and will make the sauce smoother. I saw it on TV the other day and tried it. I have to say, it works pretty well.



Thank you Jigen, I'll try it soon, it sounds good. And thank you also for the suggestion


----------



## Jigen (Nov 20, 2013)

azerty said:


> Thank you Jigen, I'll try it soon, it sounds good. And thank you also for the suggestion



You're welcome.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2013)

I am so in love with this thread.

Sadly I have not taken the time to go through the entire thread, so you may have already posted this recipe, but I am wondering if you have a farsumagru recipe? It's an old family favorite, but I don't have a recipe. There are so many variations I've seen online, but none look quite like the dish I remember.


----------



## Jigen (Nov 23, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I am so in love with this thread.
> 
> Sadly I have not taken the time to go through the entire thread, so you may have already posted this recipe, but I am wondering if you have a farsumagru recipe? It's an old family favorite, but I don't have a recipe. There are so many variations I've seen online, but none look quite like the dish I remember.



I admit, I never heard about this name. I'll search the recipe and post it as soon as possible. :happy:


----------



## Dromond (Nov 23, 2013)

Perhaps "falsomagro" might ring a bell? I was spelling it wrong. :blush:


----------



## Jigen (Nov 25, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Perhaps "falsomagro" might ring a bell? I was spelling it wrong. :blush:



No, both versions were correct. The fact was, I never heard it. But I found the recipe in one of my books. So, here it is. 

FARSUMAGRU (SICILY)







Veal topside (fesa): 1,5 pounds
Salame: 5 ounces
Ham: 7 ounces
Caciocavallo (stretched-curd cheese): 5 ounces
3 eggs
Parsley
Onion
Garlic
White wine
Meat broth
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Firm the eggs (5 minutes) then cut them in slices;
- Mince onions, a garlic clove, and a little parsley then yellow them in a little olive oil;
- Dice salame, ham, caciocavallo, and add them in the soffritto, and cook for 5 minutes;
- Stretch the veal, cover it with the compound, then wrap the meat so that the stuffing won't come out, and tie it firmly;
- In a pot, put some oil, minced onion, celery, carrot, parsley and make it yellow;
- Put the meat and brown it on each side; 
- Add the wine, and cook it, low flame, for almost 1 hour, adding the broth when the wine vaporizes;
- Let it cool down and serve sliced in thin slices.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 2, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Following Agnieszka's recipe for a veganized recipe, I devided to post an old recipe for a nice vegan dish.
> 
> PASTA CON SUGO ALLE VERDURE
> 
> ...



OMG, something vegan for me  and the veggies aren't boiled to death. I love you Jigen :*


----------



## Dromond (Dec 2, 2013)

Jigen said:


> No, both versions were correct. The fact was, I never heard it. But I found the recipe in one of my books. So, here it is.
> 
> FARSUMAGRU (SICILY)
> 
> ...



You rock, Jigen. :eat2:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 3, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> OMG, something vegan for me  and the veggies aren't boiled to death. I love you Jigen :*



Thanks. I'm blushing. If you want, I can add more. If you like hot peppers, I have a fast recipe: penne "all'arrabbiata". Here it is.

PENNE ALL'ARRABBIATA (ROME)






INGREDIENTS
Short pasta ("Penne" type)
Olive oil
Garlic
Hot peppers
Tomato sauce: 1 bottle
Parsley
Salt

PREPARATION
- Warm the oil in a pan;
- Slice the garlic and minche the peppers, put them in the oil and yellow them for a few minutes without burning it;
- Cook the sauce for 30 minutes, low flame. In the meantime get the salted water to boil, and boil the pasta;
- Add the sauce and mix, adding some minced parsley.

If you want, you can add more hot pepper powder in your dish. Please, NO TABASCO SAUCE. Add Parmigiano, if you want.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 3, 2013)

Dromond said:


> You rock, Jigen. :eat2:



Thank you. :bow:


----------



## azerty (Dec 3, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Thanks. I'm blushing. If you want, I can add more. If you like hot peppers, I have a fast recipe: penne "all'arrabbiata". Here it is.
> 
> PENNE ALL'ARRABBIATA (ROME)
> 
> ...



Lovely, I'll would like to have it for lunch, but no time to cook. Maybe on Saturday


----------



## Jigen (Dec 4, 2013)

azerty said:


> Lovely, I'll would like to have it for lunch, but no time to cook. Maybe on Saturday



Sure. Eventually, you can use some a 3 spoons of tomato paste, instead of sauce, of you have no time. Once you put the pasta in the boiling water, warm the oil in a pan, yellow garlic and hot peppers, and add the paste Use a small quantity of the pasta water to smooth it. Adjust it with salt. It's a good fast recipe for a single portion. I tried it myself, once.


----------



## azerty (Dec 4, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Sure. Eventually, you can use some a 3 spoons of tomato paste, instead of sauce, of you have no time. Once you put the pasta in the boiling water, warm the oil in a pan, yellow garlic and hot peppers, and add the paste Use a small quantity of the pasta water to smooth it. Adjust it with salt. It's a good fast recipe for a single portion. I tried it myself, once.



Thank you. I'll follow your advice. Are you working in a restaurant or are you like many Italians a naturally good cook ?


----------



## Jigen (Dec 6, 2013)

azerty said:


> Thank you. I'll follow your advice. Are you working in a restaurant or are you like many Italians a naturally good cook ?



I just like to cook and I have an interest in cooking history.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2013)

I think there needs to be a new recipe thread titled "The Best of Jigen"


----------



## Jigen (Dec 9, 2013)

RÖSTI (TRENTINO ALTO ADIGE)






INGREDIENTS: 
3 big potatoes
Flour: 1 spoon
1 Onion
A small quantity of butter

PREPARATION:
- Skin the potatoes and grate them raw;
- Mince the onions;
- Mix them and drain it in a canvas;
- Add the flour and manipulate to obtain a smoot dough;
- Divide the compound in small balls, and give them a disc-shaped appearance;
- Melt the butter in a pan;
- Cook the Rosti until they are golden.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 15, 2013)

and that is for lunch for today  (except butter)


----------



## Jigen (Dec 16, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> and that is for lunch for today  (except butter)



Right. You reminded me one thing: for lighter dishes, you can change butter with the same quantity of olive oil. Not for any dish, but from now on, I'll add the substitution if possible. Thanks, Agnieszka.


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 17, 2013)

Jigen said:


> Right. You reminded me one thing: for lighter dishes, you can change butter with the same quantity of olive oil. Not for any dish, but from now on, I'll add the substitution if possible. Thanks, Agnieszka.



No, don't do that Jigen  butter adds a brilliant taste and since I am vegan and cannot use it- sunflower oil does the job(tho it does not taste quite the same) ;-)


----------



## Jigen (Dec 19, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> No, don't do that Jigen  butter adds a brilliant taste and since I am vegan and cannot use it- sunflower oil does the job(tho it does not taste quite the same) ;-)



Right. :happy:


----------



## azerty (Dec 19, 2013)

Jigen, what is the traditionnal Italian dish for Christmas ?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2013)

Traditional Italian Christmas Eve fare is the feast of seven fishes. In some cases it's not fish at all, such as octopus.

Edit: my apologies, this is a Sicilian tradition.


----------



## azerty (Dec 19, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Traditional Italian Christmas Eve fare is the feast of seven fishes. In some cases it's not fish at all, such as octopus.
> 
> Edit: my apologies, this is a Sicilian tradition.



Thank you. So I guess there may be several traditionnel Christmas meals in Italy


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 20, 2013)

When I was a child we would do 12 fish/seafood on the Polish side of my family and then go across the street to my Nonna's and do the seven Italian. 

NO WONDER I'M FAT! LOL But.....it was all on good healthy food.


----------



## azerty (Dec 21, 2013)

That's funny, I always thought Christmas main food was meat.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 21, 2013)

In Italy, you're never very far from a coast. Fish is big in authentic Italian peasant cuisine. Meat was for the more well off folks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2013)

azerty said:


> That's funny, I always thought Christmas main food was meat.


Christmas Eve dinner was fish and seafood, eating very late, then wait at least an hour and go to midnight Mass. Christmas Day was meat and....well....everything else.


----------



## Mckee (Dec 21, 2013)

azerty said:


> Thank you. So I guess there may be several traditionnel Christmas meals in Italy



Correct! Just to give an ideathis are the typical christmas desserts for each region 

View attachment DEM_531_secondoBlocco.jpg


----------



## azerty (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd love to spend Christmas in Italy then


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 21, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> When I was a child we would do 12 fish/seafood on the Polish side of my family and then go across the street to my Nonna's and do the seven Italian.
> 
> NO WONDER I'M FAT! LOL But.....it was all on good healthy food.



12 dishes need to be on a Polish Christmas Eve dinner table (fish and veggies only, no meat allowed)


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> 12 dishes need to be on a Polish Christmas Eve dinner table (fish and veggies only, no meat allowed)


Yes, that's what I said. Wasn't it?


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 22, 2013)

it indeed is


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

azerty said:


> Jigen, what is the traditionnal Italian dish for Christmas ?



There isn't one. It can change a lot from region to region. The most famous ones are Panettone (Milan), Pandoro (Verona), Struffoli (Naples). But there are so many typical dishes that I don't even know how many.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Traditional Italian Christmas Eve fare is the feast of seven fishes. In some cases it's not fish at all, such as octopus.
> 
> Edit: my apologies, this is a Sicilian tradition.



In Northen Italy usually we never ate more than 4 courses hors-d'ouvres, roasted meat with potatoes, salad, and of course Panettone and Pandoro.^^ The fact is, not many families are willing to cook for an army on a vacation day.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> When I was a child we would do 12 fish/seafood on the Polish side of my family and then go across the street to my Nonna's and do the seven Italian.
> 
> NO WONDER I'M FAT! LOL But.....it was all on good healthy food.



I always made just 4 courses in total. But we eat across the whole day. Once, I made 5, because we served Linguine all'astice (clawless lobster) at 4 PM, and roasted meat at 6 PM, more or less, to take our time to digest.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

Dromond said:


> In Italy, you're never very far from a coast. Fish is big in authentic Italian peasant cuisine. Meat was for the more well off folks.



It depends. In Lombardy, we prefer Brasato. Sometimes, we can serve meat AND river fishes, such as trouts.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> 12 dishes need to be on a Polish Christmas Eve dinner table (fish and veggies only, no meat allowed)



12 dishes are too many. I could barely manage 5 dishes when I ate to the restaurant on Christmas.


----------



## Jigen (Dec 23, 2013)

Mckee said:


> Correct! Just to give an idea…this are the typical christmas desserts for each region…



Cool. I like this. Thanks. I'm surprised. I didn't know they were so many. And they're only one for Region.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 28, 2013)

Jigen said:


> 12 dishes are too many. I could barely manage 5 dishes when I ate to the restaurant on Christmas.


Blasphemy, Jigen! No such thing as too many. Polish food is wonderful--too much is not enough! LOL


----------



## azerty (Dec 29, 2013)

Jigen said:


> There isn't one. It can change a lot from region to region. The most famous ones are Panettone (Milan), Pandoro (Verona), Struffoli (Naples). But there are so many typical dishes that I don't even know how many.



I've tasted panettone and pandoro this year. They are so good I nearly had the two in one go. Lol


----------



## Jigen (Dec 31, 2013)

Just in case you had some sparkling wine to finish after new year's party. This can be eaten by vegans, if you skip the "mantecatura" part. 

RISOTTO ALLO SPUMANTE







INGREDIENTS: 
Rice: 1 pound
Sparkling wine: 1/2 bottle
Vegetable broth: 16 fl oz
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil
Onion
MANTECATURA: Butter and Parmigiano

PREPARATION: 
- Warm the oil in a pan;
- Dice the onion in very small pieces and yellow it in the oil;
- Toast the rice for 5 minutes, low flame, turning it often;
- Add the sparkling wine, and let it dry out;
- Add the broth, and let it cook, low flame, for 20-30 minutes. It depends on how soft you like the rice;
- MANTECATURA: Once the rice is ready, turn the flame off and add butter and Parmigiano, turning the rice until they are completely incorporated. And that it's a mantecatura.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 31, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Blasphemy, Jigen! No such thing as too many. Polish food is wonderful--too much is not enough! LOL



I never tried anything Polish. Guess I should hunt for some recipes on the net and try.


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 31, 2013)

Jigen said:


> 12 dishes are too many. I could barely manage 5 dishes when I ate to the restaurant on Christmas.



treat it as a sampling/tasting menu then (and that is what people do). One of the common believes is that you need to at least try all of the dishes to have a good New Year (and when you think that everything on the table counts- sides, bread, cakes and traditional dried fruit compote, then it really isn't that much)


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 31, 2013)

Jigen said:


> I never tried anything Polish. Guess I should hunt for some recipes on the net and try.



give me a shout when you find something interesting


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 1, 2014)

Jigen said:


> Just in case you had some sparkling wine to finish after new year's party. This can be eaten by vegans, if you skip the "mantecatura" part.
> 
> RISOTTO ALLO SPUMANTE
> 
> ...


I would rather not skip the mantecaturan part. 

It's a little known fact that the word 'vegan' is derived from a Native American term that means 'shitty hunter'. 

(Would I lie to you? )


----------



## Jigen (Jan 1, 2014)

agnieszka said:


> give me a shout when you find something interesting



I already did. Borsch soup. I just have some beetroots to finish.


----------



## agnieszka (Jan 1, 2014)

Jigen said:


> I already did. Borsch soup. I just have some beetroots to finish.



there are 2 types of that soup- clear one and with veggies (which can be served as one pot meal), which one you want to go for?


----------



## Jigen (Jan 7, 2014)

agnieszka said:


> there are 2 types of that soup- clear one and with veggies (which can be served as one pot meal), which one you want to go for?



To tell the truth, I printed the first recipe I've found. It was a soup with meat and beetroot. But I recently found another recipe, withhout meat based on beetroot and mushrooms.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 7, 2014)

agnieszka said:


> there are 2 types of that soup- clear one and with veggies (which can be served as one pot meal), which one you want to go for?



You mean green or red?


----------



## Jigen (Jan 29, 2014)

PAN MOEUJ (MILAN)
Translation: drenched bread. I was in the mood for something simple. Milan l'è on gran Milan. 

INGREDIENTS: 
1 stale MIchetta for person
Broth, 1 abundant cup for person
Grated Grana Padano
Olive Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Put the in a bowl and cover it with the broth;
- Once the bread is drenched, cook it;
- Cook until the bread is made apart;
- Serve with Grana and a little olive oil.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, Jigen. That couldn't possibly suck!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2014)

Jigen said:


> PAN MOEUJ (MILAN)
> Translation: drenched bread. I was in the mood for something simple. Milan l'è on gran Milan.
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> ...


Great recipe for stale bread!!! Love it. Also love to mix it up with tomatoes, fresh basil, and mozzarella in a bread salad. Thanks again, Jigen.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's another soup. It's cold these days, so a soup it's just what I'm in the mood for. 

PAPPA COL POMODORO






INGREDIENTS:
Stale bread: 300 grams
Tomatoes: 800 grams
Broth: 1 liter
Basil leaves
Garlig cloves: 2
Sugar: 1 teaspoon
Salt
Pepper
Olive Oil

PREPARATION: 
- Cut the bread in thin slices then toast them in the oven, 200°C, for a few minutes;
- Once toasted, take them out of the oven and let them cool down a little then pass the garlic on the slices to give them some flavour;
- Boil the tomatoes in boiling water for 1 minute;
- Strain and skin them with a knife;
- Put the bread in a pot and cover it with the tomato sauce and enough broth to cover them;
- Add the sugar, adjust with salt and pepper;
- Cook, low flame, for 50 minutes;
- Tore apart the bread with a wooden spoon and add the basil;
- Serve with abundant olive oil.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 31, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> Thank you, Jigen. That couldn't possibly suck!



Thanks. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 31, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Great recipe for stale bread!!! Love it. Also love to mix it up with tomatoes, fresh basil, and mozzarella in a bread salad. Thanks again, Jigen.



Nice. I didn't mention it in the recipe, but Pan Moeuj it's a soup. It must not be dry.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm running out of ideas. So I decided to know what you'd like to see posted. Lately I'm in the mood for sandwiches and piadine.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2014)

SPAGHETTI AL TONNO






INGREDIENTS
Spaghetti: 1 pound
Fresh tuna: 0,5 pounds
Tomato sauce: 1 bottle
Salt
Grated Parmigiano
Minced Parsley
Garlic clove: 1
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Warm the oil in a pan;
- Mince the garlic and yellow it in the oil;
- Dice the tuna and cook for 5 minutes, medium flame;
- Add the tomato sauce and cook, low flame and covered, for 30 minutes;
- Cook the pasta al dente;
- Strain the pasta and add the sauce;
- Add the parsley and the parmigiano, mix and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2014)

SPAGHETTI AL TONNO IN BIANCO






INGREDIENTS
Spaghetti: 1 pound
Fresh tuna: 0,5 pounds
Salt
Grated Parmigiano
Minced Parsley
Garlic clove: 1
Olive oil
White wine: 1 glass

PREPARATION: 
- Warm the oil in a pan;
- Mince the garlic and yellow it in the oil;
- Dice the tuna, add the oil and cook for 15 minutes, covered low flame;
- Strain the pasta and add the sauce;
- Add the parsley and the parmigiano, mix and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 22, 2014)

LEPRE IN SALMI' (TUSCANY)






INGREDIENTS: 
Hare: 2 pounds
Red wine: 1 liter
2 Onions
1 celery branch
1 carrot
2 garlic cloves
2 rosemary branches
4 cloves
6 pepper grains
2 sage leaves
4 laurel leaves
3 parsley branches
Thymus: 2 branches
4 basil leaves
1 cinnamon stick
Oil
Salt
Flour

PREPARATION: 
- Put the hare (already clean and cut to pieces) in a bowl with vegetables and the spices;
- Cover with the wine, seal the bowl with cellophane and let it rest for 24 hours;
- Strain the hare and whiten it with the flour;
- Yellow the minced garlic in a pan with a small quantity of oil, and cook low flame for 15 minutes;
- Add the hare and yellow it;
- Strain the vegetables from the wine and add to the hare;
- Cook for 5 minutes, low flame, turning the vegetables;
- Add the marinata and cook for 1 hour, covered and on a low flame;
- Before serving the hare take out the meat and grind the vegetables in the sauce to obtain a smooth liquid;
- Serve with polenta, and finish the presentation covering the meat with the sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 27, 2014)

PASTA AL RAGU' BIANCO

INGREDIENTS: 
Pasta 0,5 pounds
Minced meat: 3,5 ounces
Sausage: 3,5 ounces
Bacon: 1,75 ounces
Olive oil
Salt
pepper
Rosemary branch
1 Garlic clove
White wine: 1 glass
Grated Parmigiano

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the sausage and the bacon;
- Warm some oil in a pan, adding the rosemary branch and the minced garlic;
- Once the garlic is yellowed take out the rosemary and add the meats;
- Cook high flame for five minutes, turning them often;
- Add the wine, and cook for 20 minutes adjusting with salt and pepper
- Cook and strain the pasta;
- Mix pasta and sauce, and serve with grated parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 28, 2014)

I love this recipe. :wubu:

PANE ALLE OLIVE






INGREDIENTS:
- Fermented dough:
Manitoba flour: 3,5 ounces
Water: 2,6 ounces
Salt: 0,1 ounce
Natural Yeast: 0,1 ounce

- Second dough: 
Manitoba flour: 17,6 ounces
Water: 11 ounces
Malt (or sugar or honey): 0,35 ounces
Natural Yeast: 0,4 ounces
Seeds oil: 1 ounce
Salt: 0,4 ounces
Olives (without cores): 7 ounces

PREPARATION: 
- Make the fermented dough mixing in a bowl the crumbled yeast, warm water, flour, salt;
- Mix the ingredients, cover the bowl with the transparent paper and let it inflate for an hour in a warm enviroinment;
- Once the dough doubled its volume crumble the yeast in another bowl, and add a little warm water, malt/sugar, put the flour in a kneader;
- Mix the flour with the yeast compound, the rest of the water, salt, oil;
- Work for 10 minutes, then add the first dough;
- Work with the hands for 10 minutes, and after 9 minutes add the olives, cutted in half. Be careful: the olives must be dry before the use. If they are still wet, the dough might not grow properly;
- Give the dough a spherical shape, then make a grid on the dough with the knife;
- Cook in the oven for 40 minutes, 180°C. Don't make it burn. Once the surface is golden take the bread out of the oven and let it cool down.

CONSERVATION: 
This kind of bread lasts 4-5 days, in a paper bag. You can freeze it, and warm it in the oven for 2 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 4, 2014)

FINANZIERA ALLA PIEMONTESE

This sauce can be used to fill vol-au-vents and risotti.

INGREDIENTS (4 people): 
Chicken liver: 100 grams
Veal Marrow: 100 grams
Veal Animelle: 100 grams
Veal Rump: 100 grams
Chicken crest: 1
Minced Gherkin: 25 grams
Mushrooms: 25 grams
Butter: 50 grams
Marsala: 1 glass
White vinegar: 1 tablespoon
Flour: 1/2 cup
Pepper
Salt

PREPARATION:
- Cut marrow and animelle;
- Cook the crest, and skin them;
- Put them in cold water;
- Mince the rump, clean the livers and dice them;
- Warm the butter in a pan, add the rump and cook for a few minutes;
- Flour the animelle, marrow, crests and livers, and add to the meat;
- Cook for 10 minutes, then add the Marsala, add salt and pepper;
- Add the diced mushrooms and cook for 15 minutes, low flame;
- Add the vinegar and rise the flame;
- Once the sauce is wet, serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 9, 2014)

Now, this is a special moment: this is my 150th recipe I've posted on Dimensions. So, I will be posting one special recipe for you: three italian dishes for a peculiar all-italian special dinner which bonds northern and southern Italy.

PIZZA NAPOLETANA (NAPLES, CAMPANIA)







Ingredients: 
- Dough
Flour: 1/2 pound
Salt: 1 ounce
Natural Yeast: 1/2 ounce

- Sauce: 
Canned tomatoes
Mozzarella
Basil leaves
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Melt the yeast in 1/2 liter of warm water;
- Slowly add the water to the flour and work the dough for 20 minutes;
- Let it levitate under a wet canvas, in a warm and dry place;
- Divide the levitated dough in 5 parts: each one will be a pizza;
- Stretch the dough: press at the center of the dough and turn it around in circles do obtain a disc with high edges;
- Mash the tomatoes and add it on the dough. Leave an inch from the edges;
- Dice the mozzarella and add, spreading regularly on the tomatoes;
- Add the basil leaves and a little olive oil;
- Cook for 25 minutes, 200çC.

ENJOY. :bow:

To celebrate, and to apologize for my long disappearance, I'll post another milanese recipe, to balance the southern pizza ad a dessert: 

TORTA BERTOLDA or "BERTULDINA" (LODI, LOMBARDY)






INGREDIENTS: 
White flour: 7 ounces
corn flour: 7 ounces
Eggs: 3
Melted Butter: 5 ounces
Sugar: 5 ounces
Chemical Yeast: 1 bag
1 lemon
Warn milk: 1/2 pint

PREPARATION
- Add all the ingredients, and the grated skin of the lemon in a pot;
- Mix all the ingredients, then pour in an oven pan;
- Cook for 40 minutes, 180°C.

ENJOY. :bow:

BARBAJADA (MILANO)






INGREDIENTS: 
Water: 1 pint
Milk: 1 pint
Bitter cocoa powder: 5 ounces
Sugar: 5 ounces
Coffee
Cream

PREPARATION: 
- Mix water and milk, and add it to the cocoa in a pot;
- Boil the mixture and whip it while you make it boil;
- Let it boil for 15 minutes, until it starts becoming dense;
- Add the same quantity of mixed cream and coffee;
- Boil and whip until the compound starts fo form a foam. From then, cook for 6 minutes;
- Take away from fire;
- Serve hot or cold.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (May 10, 2014)

Oh! My! God!, Jigen. You have really out done yourself this time. And just when I was thinking about nagging you again. . .






:bow::bow::bow: - Jim


----------



## Jigen (May 10, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> Oh! My! God!, Jigen. You have really out done yourself this time. And just when I was thinking about nagging you again. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Jigen (May 10, 2014)

how comes that the recipe for the "Ragù bianco" and the "Finanziera alla piemontese" suddently disappeared?


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 10, 2014)

Jigen said:


> how comes that the recipe for the "Ragù bianco" and the "Finanziera alla piemontese" suddently disappeared?



The photos were way too big and affected the formatting of the board. I had to remove them. Sorry!


----------



## Jigen (May 12, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> The photos were way too big and affected the formatting of the board. I had to remove them. Sorry!



I see. I'll post again the recipes without pictures. Sorry. :happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 12, 2014)

Jigen said:


> I see. I'll post again the recipes without pictures. Sorry. :happy:



I removed the pictures and restored the posts


----------



## Jigen (May 13, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> I removed the pictures and restored the posts



Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 13, 2014)

ZUPPA DI ORTICHE [CAMPOBASSO - MOLISE]

Molise is one of the smallest italian regions, sorrounded by mountains and pretty isolated from the rest of the country, but it has some interesting ideas which show the peculiarity of our tradition in poor cooking. One of these ideas is the Zuppa di Ortiche. The main ingredient is the _Urtica dioica_, commonly known as stinging nettle, very rich in iron and vitamin A and C.

INGREDIENTS: 






Nettle sterns: 22 ounces
Fresh tomatoes: 7 ounces
Bacon: 2 ounces
Olive oil
Salt
1 onion

PREPARATION: 
- Wash the sterns and break them in small pieces;
- Warm the oil in a pan, and add the diced bacon. Cook until it's crispy;
- Dice the tomatoes and the onion in small pieces, and add them in the pan. Cook for 10 minutes, medium flame;
- Add the sterns and a couple of glasses of water. Cover the pan and cook for 10-15 minutes, medium flame.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 13, 2014)

FRITTATA DI CIPOLLE






One of the most known recipes in Italian kitchen, almost averyone knows how to cook it. 

INGREDIENTS: 
6 eggs
2 onions
Salt
Olive oil
Spices
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Slice the onions and cook them for 10 minutes, low flame, in a pan in which you shall put 3 spoons of olive oil;
- Meanwhile, break the eggs in a bowl, adjust with salt, pepper and spices and scramble them with a fork. You shall obtain a smooth and orange compound;
- Add the compound in the pan and cook, covered and with high flame, for 4 minutes;
- Once the 4 minutes have passed, turn the frittata with a wooden tool. Cook for more 4 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 14, 2014)

I wanted to post the recipe for the Limoncello and the Nocino, but I don't know if users are allowed to post recipes for alcoholic beverages or typical liquori.


----------



## Jigen (May 30, 2014)

PANNA COTTA [PIEMONTE]

INGREDIENTS (4 servings): 
1 vanilla bean
Icing Sugar: 150 grams
Fish glue: 6 grams
Cream: 500 grams
Liquor

PREPARATION: 
- Put the fish glue in cold water for 10 minutes;
- Extract the seeds from the vanilla bean;
- Put the cream in a pot, add the vanilla seeds and the sugar;
- Warm, but not to boiling point;
- Strain the fish glue and add to the cream;
- Mix to melt the fish glue;
- Pass the fluid in a strainer, to filter the vanilla seeds;
- Wet a mold with cold water or liquor, then add the cream;
- Leave the panna cotta in the fridge for 5 hours;
- Before serving, immerse the mold in hot water, then overturn the mold on a plate, to take the panna cotta out of its mold;
- Serve covered with caramel, chocolate, strawberries or red fruit sauce.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Dromond (Jun 2, 2014)

This is still one of my most favorite threads at Dimensions. Now that I've got my own place again, I'm going to be cooking for myself. I'm going to try some of your recipes! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 2, 2014)

Jigen said:


> I wanted to post the recipe for the Limoncello and the Nocino, but I don't know if users are allowed to post recipes for alcoholic beverages or typical liquori.


Please post it, Jigen. We're all adults here and have some old liquor related threads anyway.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2014)

Jigen said:


> I wanted to post the recipe for the Limoncello and the Nocino, but I don't know if users are allowed to post recipes for alcoholic beverages or typical liquori.



Sure, it's fine. Please do!


----------



## Jigen (Jun 7, 2014)

Dromond said:


> This is still one of my most favorite threads at Dimensions. Now that I've got my own place again, I'm going to be cooking for myself. I'm going to try some of your recipes! :eat2:



Good news. Thaks again.:bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 7, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Please post it, Jigen. We're all adults here and have some old liquor related threads anyway.





SoVerySoft said:


> Sure, it's fine. Please do!



Thanks. :bow: Here we go. 

LIMONCELLO [CAMPANIA]






INGREDIENTS:
10 Lemons (Sorrento Lemons, if possible)
Sugar: 2 pounds
Water: 3 pints
Alcohol (95 degrees): 1 pint

PREPARATION: 
- Clean the lemons washing them;
- Skin them. Be careful not to cut the white part of the skin, because the Limoncello would be bitter;
- Put the lemon skins in a jar with three quarters of the alcohol, and seal ermetically the jar;
- Leave the skins to marinate in a dark and cool place for a month;
- After the month is passed, boil the water and add the sugar, mixing to abtain a smooth syrup;
- Cool down the syrup, then mix it with the marinated alcohol and the remaining quarter of alcohol;
- Close again the jar, and let it rest for 40 days;
- Once the 40 days have passed, filter the compound to eliminate the lemon skins and put it in a bottle. Keep the bottle in the freezer and serve cold.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 9, 2014)

GENEPI' (PIEMONTE - VALLE D'AOSTA)






INGREDIENTS:
Artemisia glacialis (Flowers and branches): 20
Alcohol: 3 pints
Water: 3 pints
Sugar: 1 pound

PREPARATION: 
- Macerate the Artemisia for 45 days in the alcohol;
- Boil the water and add the sugar. Mix to amalgamate;
- Add the water to the alcohol. Close the jar and let it rest for 45 days;
- Filter and serve chilled.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 7, 2014)

PANZEROTTI (PUGLIA)






INGREDIENTS: 
Warm water: 570 g
White flour: 500 g
Fresh yeast: 1 cube
Olive oil: 15 g
Salt: 20 g
Sugar: 10 g
Strong flour: 500 g
Mozzarella: 500 g
Tomatoe sauce: 200 g
Oregano
Salt
Frying oil

PREPARATION: 
- Mix the two types of flour; 
- Melt the yeast in the water, then add to the flours and add the sugar and the salt; 
- Add water and mix the ingredients. Then, add the olive oil, 
- Work for 10 minutes, to obtain a smooth and compact dourgh;
- Divide the dough in 20 parts, then let them rest on an oven pan, covered with baking paper. Let them rest for 2 hours;
- In the meantime dice the mozzarella and add to the tomato sauce, adjusting with salt and oregano, and wait until the balls are ready;
- Stretch the balls to form circles;
- In the middle of thesxe circles, put the tomato sauce and the mozzarella;
- Close the panzerotto and seal the ledges. Press the ledges with your fingers, and then wrap them and press them to close the ledges;
- Boil the frying oil, and cook the panzerotti on both sides, until they are goldened;
- Strain them on absorbing paper and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2014)

PANFORTE [SIENA - TOSCANA]
Panforte is another dish from Italian tredition born during the Middle Ages. The Host (ostia in italian) is a thin layer of edible paper used as a base for some preparations. 







Ingredients: 
Toasted Almonds: 400 g
Flour: 150 g
Sugar: 350 g
Honey: 120 g
Nutmeg powder: 1/2 teaspoon
Cinnamon powder: 1/2 tablespoon
Candied fruit: 350 g
Host: 40 g
Clovers: 3
Coriander: 3 seeds
Pepper: 10 g
Icing sugar

PREPARATION: 
- Beat the coriander and the clovers in a mortar;
- Put the honey and the sugar in a casserole, and cook them mixing continuously. Once the compound looks starts to darken, take it away from the fire;
- Add the flour, candied fruit, nutmeg, pepper, cinnamon, clover, coriander seeds and mix the compound;
- Cover the base of the oven pan with the hosts, then pour the compound;
- Cook for 30 minutes, 150°C;
- Cover with icing sugar. Serve cold.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 31, 2014)

BACCALA' ALLA VICENTINA (VICENZA, VENETO)






INGREDIENTS: 
Salted Codfish: 400 g
Anchovies: 3
Onions: 200 g
Flour: 100 g
Parmigiano Reggiano: 50 g
Milk: 2 dl
Olive oil
Minced Parsley: 3 spoons
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Rehydrate the codfish in cold water for 2 days. Change the water every 4 hours;
- Skin it, eliminate the fishbones and dice it in big dices.
- Yellow the onion in olive oil, then add the diced anchovies;
- Turn down the fire, and add the parsley;
- Cover the fish in flour;
- Cover the bottom of a pan with the soffritto, add the fish and cover it with the remaining soffritto;
- Add milk, grated cheese, the rest of the oil;
- Cook on the smallest fire for 4 hours, moving the pan sometimes, without tools;
- Serve with polenta.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 2, 2014)

ZOGGHIU (SICILIA)

A sauce to flavour boiled meat or boiled fish. 

INGREDIENTS: 
Mint leaves
Parsley
2 Garlic cloves
Olive oil: 1/2 glass
White vinegar: 1/2 glass
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Wash and drain the mint and the parsley;
- Put the garlic, the mint and the parsley in a blender and mince finely;
- Add oil and vinegar, and adjust with salt and pepper.
- Serve with meat or fish, boiled or roasted.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 18, 2014)

SARTU' DI RISO (NAPOLI)






INGREDIENTS: 
Tomato sauce: 1 liter
2 sausages
Rice: 400 grams
Parmigiano: 150 g
2 eggs
Dried Mushrooms: 10 g
Bacon: 50 g
Peas: 250 g
2 onions
Broth: 1 liter
Mozzarella: 250 g
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil
Grated bread

- For the meatballs: 
Minced meat: 200 g
1 egg
Parmigiano: 30 g
Bread: 2 slices
Salt
Pepper
Seeds oil

PREPARATION: 
- In a pan warm a little olive oil. Add the diced onions and yellow it;
- Add the sausages, and cook for five minutes;
- Add the tomato sauce and cook for 1 hour;
- Boil two eggs for 8 minutes. Shell them and segment it;
- Put the mushroom in fresh water for 20 minutes, then strain them;
- Put the bread in a little water, then strain it once it's soaked;
- Mix in a pot the minced meat, 30 grams of Parmigiano, the eggs and the crumbled bread, salt and pepper;
- Make small meatballs and cook them in oil. Put them aside;
- In a pan, yellow half onion, the bacon, peas, sliced mushrooms. Cook for 10 minutes;
- Yellow in a pan the other half of the onion, put the rice and toast it for five minutes;
- Add the tomato sauce. Cook adding slowly all the broth;
- Once the broth gets absorbed, cook for 15 minutes;
- Take away from the fire and mix 50 grams of Parmigiano;
- Take a cake tin and butter it; cover with the grated bread; put a thin layer of rice on the bottom of the tin and press it with a spoon;
- Take the sausages out of the sauce, cut them into pieces and add them in that part of the tin which is covered with rice, leaving some space from the edge of the rice cover. Cover with some of the sauce;
- Add the diced mozzarella, then the peas and the boiled eggs;
- Dust with the remaining Parmigiano, cover with the remaining rice, then cover with grated bread, and a little butter;
- Cook in the oven for 25 minutes, 180 °C
- Slip the Sartù out of the pan, very carefully.. Cut in small slices and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread has just passed 40K views. I'd have never expected that. In the next days I'll try to find something to celebrate this event properly. 
Thanks to all of you for your support.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my favorite thread on this entire board. Thank YOU, Jigen! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you, Jigen!!!


----------



## Jigen (Sep 6, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> This is my favorite thread on this entire board. Thank YOU, Jigen! :bow:





CastingPearls said:


> Thank you, Jigen!!!



I wouldn't be ANYTHING without YOU, guys. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 23, 2014)

Jigen said:


> This thread has just passed 40K views. I'd have never expected that. In the next days I'll try to find something to celebrate this event properly.
> Thanks to all of you for your support.


----------



## Jigen (Sep 29, 2014)

*TORTA ALL'ANANAS*

This isn't a typical Italian recipe, just a demonstration on how you can create new, good recipes when you have some leftovers in your kitchen, like Italian grandmothers used to do. In this case, I had some canned pineapple on the verge of expiring. 

INGREDIENTS:
Sugar: 120 grams
3 eggs
Seed Oil: 120 grams
Yeast: 1 bag
Flour: 280 grams
Pineapple juice: 100 ml
Canned pineapple: 500 grams

PREPARATION: 
- Whip eggs and sugar to incorporate as much air as you can. The compound should make a thin layer of foam;
- Add oil, juice, flour, yeast, diced pineapple. You can add the syrup in the can, if you want; 
- Pour in a pan, and bake for 40 minutes, 180°C.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Sep 30, 2014)

Yesterday I used some others leftovers to make another interesting cake recipe. Here you are.

*TORTA DI RISO E LATTE [LOMBARDY, NORTHERN ITALY]*
INGREDIENTS: 
Rice: 150 grams - Roma type would be better
Whole milk: 750 ml
Sugar: 170 g + 50 g
3 eggs
Butter: 80 grams
Raisins: 50 grams
Pine nuts: 50 grams
Cinnamon stick
Cinnamon powder: 1 tablespoon
Rhum
1 biologic lemon
salt

PREPARATION: 
- Put the raisins in cold water;
- Put 50 grams of sugar, the milk, the cinnamon stick, and a pinch of salt;
- Cook for 30 minutes. The rice must absorb all of the milk. Be careful not to burn it and don't let il boil out of the pot;
- Cook the rice and let it cool off;
- Meanwhile, melt the butter and let it cool down;
- In a bowl, whip the eggs and the remaining sugar;
- Take the cinnamon stick out of the rice, and add the cold rice in the eggs;
- Add the butter, the grated lemon skin, the drained raisins, the pine nuts and a teaspoon of cinnamon powder;
- Mix carefully all the ingredients;
- Cover with butter and flour an oven pan, then pour the compound;
- Cook for 60 minutes, 180°C;
- Let it cool down before extracting the cake from the pan.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 27, 2014)

*ZUPPA DI CAVOLO NERO* (SIENA, TOSCANA)

INGREDIENTS: 
Black Cabbage: 600 g
1 Onion
1 Garlic clove
Bacon: 100 g
Hot water: 1 liter
Olive Oil
Black Pepper
Salt
Passed bread

PREPARATION: 
- Make a soffritto with minced onion, minced garlic and diced bacon, and make it yellow on a low flame;
- Wash and strain the cabbage leaves and add them in the pot;
- Make them sweat and then add the hot water;
- Adjust with salt and pepper, then cook for at least 2 hours;
- Slice the bread, toast it and rub with a garlic clove, and serve it with the hot soup.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Dec 4, 2014)

*CASTAGNACCIO*
Chestnut flour: 500 grams (Possibly already sweetened. In case you can't find it, adjust with sugar)
Water: 650 ml
Olive Oil: 40 grams
Pinenuts: 100 grams
Nuts: 100 grams
Raisins: 80 grams
1 Rosemary branch
Salt
Sugar (Not necessary, if the flour is already sweetened)

PREPARATION: 
- Put the raisins in fresh water for 10 minutes;
- Mix flour and water, a pinch of salt, and adjust with sugar;
- Pour the Castagnaccio in an oven pan;
- Drain the raisins;
- Cover the cake with pinenuts, raisins, minced nuts, and the rosemary leaves;
- Add the oil on the cake;
- Cook at 180°C for 35-45 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jan 29, 2015)

Good afternoon followers. Is there anything you would like to have for lunch? Let me know.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 5, 2015)

*GARUM* (Ancient Rome)

Originally, the _garum_ was a fermented sauce made of fish intestines and herbs that Romans used as an independent dish, or a sauce for other preparations. We don't have a sure recipe for the _garum_, but we know that ancient Romans loved it, so I thought it'd have been funny to share with you a fast recipe I found surfing the internet. This is a modern, faster version:

INGREDIENTS:
Anchovies
Sardines
Tuna
Thyme
Fennel
Sage
Peppermint
Oregano
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Mince together the herbs and the fishes;
- Put the sauce in a jar and seal it with a cork;
- Let rest for 20 days, then squeeze it and collect the liquid.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 5, 2015)

Would you like to see more of these ancient recipes? Should I post more of them? Let me know.


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 8, 2015)

Absolutely! I'm fascinated by the ancient Romans and the foods that they ate.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 9, 2015)

smithnwesson said:


> Absolutely! I'm fascinated by the ancient Romans and the foods that they ate.


 
Good. Then I'll post more. I've had a couple of busy days shooting and organising our archery competition, but now I'm back on track. 

*PLACENTA* (Ancient Rome)
This is what we call a _focaccia. _From Cato's _De re agricola_.

INGREDIENTS: 
Flour: 250 grams
Water
A pinch of salt
Ricotta: 300 grams
Honey: 300 grams
Fresh laurel leaves
Durum wheat flour: 200 grams

INGREDIENTS: 
- Mix the durum wheat flour with some water, and make a dough you'll have to stretch in a thin layer, and let them dry out. They should turn out to be like pasta for lasagne;
- Mix flour and water and make e thin layer;
- Whip the ricotta to melt it, and mix with honey;
- Cover a pan with the laurel leaves;
- Put the white flour layer in the middle of the leaves, then put alternate in layers ricotta and the durum wheat dough, at the center of the first dough, until you run out of them;
- Close the dough. You should obtain something with the shape of a small bag; 
- Put some oil on the _placenta_ and bake for 30 minutes, 160°C;
- Serve with some honey.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 11, 2015)

*PUCCIA* (Salento, Puglia)
The _Puccia _is a typical bread from the Salento, Italy's southeastern-most peninsula, which comprehends the provinces of Lecce, Taranto and Brindisi (also known as _Tacco d'Italia_, Italy's heel), the Romans called _Messapia_. 

INGREDIENTS: 
White Flour: 1 kg
Warm water: 800 ml
Salt: 1 coffee spoon
Sugar: 1 coffee spoon
Yeast: 1 cube (25 grams)
Black Olives: 300 grams

PREPARATION: 
- Mix flour, salt and sugar;
- Melt the yeast in 500 ml of warm water, and work to obtain a smooth dough;
- Dice the olives;
- Put the dough in a plastic bowl, then add water and mix;
- Add the olives and mix;
- Levitate for 2 hours, 2 hours and 30 minutes. The more, the better;
- Cut the dough in 10 pieces, and pass them in the flour;
- Bake at 250°C for 45 minutes.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2015)

*SPEZZATINO ALLA TOSCANA* [FIRENZE, TOSCANA]

INGREDIENTS: 
Veal: 1 kg 
Canned tomatoes: 400 grams
Garlic: 1 head
1 carrot
1 onion
1 branch of celery
Sage leaves
Red wine: 1 glass
4 potatoes
Salt
Pepper
Rosemary
Olive oil 

PREPARATION: 
- Mince rosemary, carrot, onion, celery, and yellow it in warm oil;
- Add the veal and cook for just 5 minutes, turning often;
- Add the wine and make it evaporate;
- Then Add the tomatoes and the sage. Regulate with salt and pepper, and let cook for 1 hour, low flame;
- Skin the potatoes and cut them in pieces. Add them to the spezzatino, and cook for 30 minutes.

ENJOY :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 18, 2015)

*ZABAJONE* (PIEMONTE)

Just a fast and energizing drink, similar to egg nog.

INGREDIENTS: 
Eggs: 8 yolks
Sugar: 160 grams
Fortified Wine (E.g.: Marsala, Passitto, Moscato di Pantelleria): 100 ml

PREPARATION: 
- Whip egg yolks and sugar with an electric mixer, and obtain a smooth foam;
- Keep whipping and add the wine slowly, and cook bain-marie for 15 minues. The heat must be low, and keep mixing;
- Once the foam starts to inflate your Zabajone is ready. 
If you want to taste it hot, serve it as it is, pouring it in small glasses. Or, you can drink it cold. To avoid the separation of the wine, wait the mix to cool down, and mix it from time to time.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Mar 19, 2015)

*ZEPPOLE DI SAN GIUSEPPE* (PUGLIA)
Typical sweets to celebrate Father's Day.

INGREDIENTS: 
3 eggs
Butter: 70 grams
Sugar: 40 grams
Grated lemon skin
Water: 250 ml
White flour: 150 grams
Salt: 2 grams

- CREAM
3 yolks
White flour: 25 grams
Vanilline
Sugar: 75 grams
Milk: 250 ml

Candied cherries
Seed oil

PREPARATION: 

THE CREAM
- Start mating the cream: warm the milk with vanilline;
- Whip yolks and sugar, then add the flour slowly;
- Add the milk and amalgamate, then pour the cream in a pot and cover with plastic paper;

THE ZEPPOLE
- Melt the butter with the water and the salt. Mix and make it boil;
- Once the butter will be melted add the flour and whip slowly to obtain a ball;
- Turn off the heat and add sugar. Amalgamate, then put the dough in a pot to cool il down;
- Add lemon skin and one egg. Amalgamate, and add the following egg only when the previous is incorporated;
- Put the dough in a pastry bag with a star-shaped mouth;
- Cut some bakery paper in small squares and use them to cover an oven pan;
- Use the pastry bag to create small spirals on each square, then cover the spirals with a ring of dough. Each Zeppola should have a diameter of 2 inches, more or less;
- Warm the oil at 170°C;
- Take one zeppola with its square, and let it slip from the paper into the oil. They should come off immediately;
- Cook the zeppola, and tale it out of the oil once it's goldened, and remove the ecceeding oil with a skimmer;
- Cook all the zeppole, then use the pastry bag to apply the cream in the center of the upper ring;
- Complete placing a candied cherry on top of the cream.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 23, 2015)

This is so very cool, Jigen, and will keep me busy for a L O N G while. You're da man!


----------



## Jigen (Mar 23, 2015)

smithnwesson said:


> This is so very cool, Jigen, and will keep me busy for a L O N G while. You're da man!


 
Thanks. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 1, 2015)

*COLOMBA PASQUALE*

Easter is coming, so I decided to post the most typical easter cake: la colomba pasquale (Easter dove). It's a soft cake with candied fruit and covered with icing, sugar and almonds, shaped like a stylized dove. It's pretty difficult to male, because it needs several days to levitate properly. 

INGREDIENTS: 
Butter: 250 grams
1 lemon (grated skin)
1 orange (grated skin
Natural yeast: 12 grams
Candied orange: 75 grams
Candied Cedar: 75 grams
Honey: 50 grams
Milk: 180 ml
Vanille
Malt: 1 teaspoon
6 yolks
Salt: 5 grams
White flour: 550 grams
Sugar: 180 g

- Icing: 
Sugar grains: 50 grams
Whole almonds, without skin: 50 grams
Confectioner's sugar: 80 grams
2 albumen
Almonds flour: 80 grams

PREPARATION: 

FIRST DOUGH: 
- Break the yeast and add 50 ml of warm milk, malt, 100 grams of white flour. Work it and make a smooth ball;
- Cover it with plastic paper and let it rise for 30 minutes;

SECOND DOUGH: 
- Add 80 ml of milk and 100 grams of white flour, and create another smooth ball;
- Cover the pot with plastic paper and let rise for 30 minutes;

THIRD DOUGH: 
- Add 150 grams of white flour, 80 grams of sugar, 50 ml of warm milk, and work for 15 minutes;
- Add 80 grams of softened butter, and amalgamate;
- Once you have obtained a soft dough create a ball, and put it in a pot, covered with plastic paper. Let it rise for 3 hours;

FOURTH DOUGH:
- Add the salt, 100 grams of sugar, vanille, the grated skins, honey, eggs, and mix;
- Add 200 grams of white flour, and in the and 170 grams of soft butter;
- Work to obtain a smooth and stretchy dough, then add the candied fruit;
- Make a ball and let it levitate in a pot and brush it with butter, and let it levitate for at least 12 hours;

FIFTH DOUGH: 
- Work the risen dough and work it for a couple of minutes, then put it in its paper mold and let it levitate for three more hours;

ICING: 
- Whip the albumens with a fork, adding the confectioner's sugar and the almonds flour. Make a thick fluid;

COLOMBA: 
- Cover the colomba with the icing; 
- Cover it with the grains of sugar and the almonds;
- Bake at 200°C for 10 minutes, then lower the temperature at 180°C and bake for 40 minutes. Control the inside of the colomba with a toothpick, and stop the baking when the inside is dry;
- Serve at room temperature.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's a little surprise for vegetable lovers. Light, tasty and without ingredients of animal origin. I hope you like it, and in this case feel free to make it and share it. 

*ZUPPA DI LEGUMI* (LAZIO, LOMBARDIA)

INGREDIENTS: 
Lentils: 50 grams
Borlotti beans: 50 grams
Red beans: 50 grams
Chickpeas: 60 grams
2 carrots
1 onion
1 leek
Clery: 1/2 branch
Broth: 1 liter
Rosemary
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper

PREPARATION: 

- If you are not using canned legumes, let them marinate in fresh water for at least 15 hours, then strain them;
- Mince celery, onion, leek and carrots;
- Warm the oil in a pan, then add the vegetables and yellow them;
- Add the legumes and the broth, then rosemary, salt and pepper;
- Cook for 2 hours, and serve with a little olive oil on it.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm in the mood for another soup. This is made of cereals: barley and spelt (Orzo and Farro, in Italian). I can't wait for next winter.

*ZUPPA DI ORZO E FARRO* (LAZIO)

INGREDIENTS: 
Barley corns: 100 grams
Spelt: 100 grams
Tomato sauce: 4 tablespoons
Carrot
Celery
Onion
Dry Mushrooms
Water: 750 grams
Salt
Parmigiano
Olive oil

PREPARATION: 
- Put the dried mushrooms in fresh water for 40 minutes, then strain them;
- Wash the cereals;
- Mince finely carrot, onion and celery;
- Yellow the vegetables in warm oil, then add the cereals and start cooking;
- Add the domatoes, salt, oil and the strained mushrooms;
- Add water, and cook for at least 40 minutes;
- Serve with grated parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have found this recipe in the famous book by Pellegrino Artusi, _Science in the Kitchen_. Enjoy.

*TORTINO DI PATATE *
Potatoes: 500 grams
Butter: 50 grams
Milk: half glass
Parmigiano: 2 tablespoons
2 Eggs
Salt
Breadcrumbs

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the potatoes, skin them and pass them in a potato masher;
- Put the butter and the milk in a pot, warm them and add the potatoes, mixing them. You will obtain mashed potatoes;
- Add parmigiano and the eggs and mix;
- Butter an oven pan and cover it with grated bread, then pour the potatoes and level it as much as you can;
- Bake it at 180 °C until you see a golden crust appearing. Avoid to burn it.

Artusi suggests a couple of variations: you can use pans with bizarre shapes, or divide the compound in several smaller molds to create small muffins.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 15, 2015)

*AGNOLOTTI *(EMILIA ROMAGNA)

I usually never make stuffed pasta, because results are always very scarce, to say the least, however since they are one of the most well-known Italian dishes, it would be a shame not to mention them. Agnolotti are also called "Tortellini alla Bolognese" by Pellegrino Artusi, and are made with bovine meat, raw bovine marrow and animal brains, but this one I am showing you is the most common modern variation.

INGREDIENTS: 
- PASTA
3 eggs
Flour: 11 ounces
Salt

- STUFFING
1 onion
2 garlic cloves
Broth: 6 cups
Bovine meat: 7 ounces
Veal meat: 14 ounces
Swine meat: 3,5 ounces
1 egg
Savoy cabbage: 2 leaves
Nutmeg powder
Salt
Pepper
Grated parmigiano: 2 ounces
Butter: 1,5 ounces
Rosemary: 5 branches

PREPARATION: 
- Start to work the pasta. Mix flour, salt and the eggs. Work the dough with the help of a kneader;
- Once you have obtained a smooth ball of dough, cover it with plastic paper, and let it rest in the fridge for 1 hour;
- Meanwhile, make the stuffing: mince onion and garlic, then put the butter in a pot, and melt it; then add onion and garlic;
- Add a couple of spoonfuls of broth, then add the rosemary;
- Add the meat and cook on each side, adding broth to create a dark roux;
- Cover the pot, and cook for 3 hours, adding broth from time to time;
- After 3 hours, put the roux in a cup. You will have to use it as a sauce later;
- Boil the cabbage leaves for a couple of minutes in boiling water, then stray them;
- Use the mixer to grind the leaves and the meat;
- Whip the egg in a cup adding the mutmeg powder and the parmigiano;
- Add this compound to the meat and mix accurately;
- Cut the pasta dough in half, and stretch one half with the stretching machine. Obtain a thin layer, but not too much;
- Use a spoon to create small balls of meat and put them on the stretched dough. Keep them distanced from each other;
- Brush some water in the spaces between the dough balls;
- Stretch the other half dough, and use it to cover the first half;
- Squeeze with your fingers the spaces between the stuffing balls. The water will work as a glue, and the agnolotti won't open as they cook;
- Use a cutter to create small squares of pasta, and obtain the agnolotti;
- Boil them for 2 minutes in boiling salted water, then - once they start floating - strain them delicately, one at a time, and depose them carefully in the dish;
- Use the meat roux as a sauce, and serve with grated parmigiano.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 20, 2015)

*FOCACCIA BARESE *(BARI, PUGLIA)

INGREDIENTS: 
Bram: 7 ounces
Flour: 11 ounces
Mother Yeast: 7 ounces
Salt: 0,35 ounces
Olive oil: 2 fl. oz.
1 Potato
Water: 10 fl. oz.

Cherry tomatoes: 14 ounces
20 black Olives (without seed)
Olive oil
Oregano
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the potato, skin it and mush it;
- Mix flour and bram, then work it with the help of a kneader;
- Add the potato and the yeast (frefreshed for 4 hours);
- Slowly add the water while the kneader works, then add the oil;
- Work at slow speed for 5 minutes, then rise the speed and work for 15 more minutes;
- Once the dough separates from the bowl and starts to form small air bubbles, take it out of the kneader and form two small balls;
- Oil an oven pan, and place the balls for 8-12 hours, uncovered, to let them levitate;
- To know if the dough has levitated correctly, it will have to be very elastic;
- Take another pan, with a diameter of 12,5 inches and oil it completely, then put one ov the balls and oil it on both sides, then stretch it with your fingers to cover the bottom of the pan;
- Take half of the tomatoes and Break the tomatoes in half over the dough and cover the whole focaccia, then add half of the olives;
- Cover the focaccia with a little oil, salt and oreganon;
- Do the same with the other half of the dough;
- Bake each focaccia at 250°C for 20 minutes. You can serve hot or let it cool down.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 30, 2015)

*TORTINO DI ZUCCHINE*

Another classic from Artusi's tradition. He doesn't give information about the weight of ingredients, so you can fell free to improvise, as our grandmothers in Italy used to. 

INGREDIENTS: 
Zucchini
Butter
Salt
Pepper
Grated parmigiano
Nutmeg
Bechamel

PREPARATION: 
- Dice the zucchini in big pieces;
- Cook them in butter and adjust with salt and pepper;
- Pass them in an oven pan, and cover with parmigiano and nutmeg;
- Cover with bechamel;
- Bake them until the bechamel turns brown;

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 30, 2015)

I just wanted to suggest something for my vegan followers (I know they are somewhere out there). Once again, good old Artusi comes to the rescue.

*SPINACI ALLA ROMAGNOLA *(Emilia Romagna)

INGREDIENTS: 
Spinaches
Oil
Garlis
Parsley
Salt
Pepper
Sugar
Raisins

PREPARATION: 
- Put the raisins in fresh water for 20 minutes, then strain them;
- Boil the spinaches until they start to dismantle, then strain them;
- Cook for five minutes in oil, garlic, parsley;
- Adjust with salt and pepper; 
- Sweeten them with a pinch of sugar;
- Add the raisins and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Apr 30, 2015)

*BOLLITO MISTO ALLA MILANESE [MILAN]*

This is a stew made with different types of meal, very popular in Lombardy.

Bovine Rump: 0,5 pounds
Veal Brisket (Punta di vitello)
Veal neck (Testina di vitello)
Bacon
Garlic
Pepper (in grains)
Laurel leaves
Turnips: 2
Carrots: 8
Water
6 potatoes
Celery: 1 branch
2 onions
A couple of cabbage leaves
4 cloves
Broth

PREPARATION: 
- Put the Rump in a pot with garlic, diced bacon, the cloves, pepper grains laurel leaves and a little bit of water;
- Cook with high flame, covered, for 30 minutes;
- Add brisket and neck;
- Skin the vegetables and dice them, then add them to the bollito with the cabbage leaves;
- Cover everything with broth, and boil for at least three hours;
- Serve hot.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 4, 2015)

Literally, "Crumbling cake". It's a hard and energetic cake originary from the city of Mantua, in southern Lombardy. The particularity of this cake is that it immediately starts to crumble with each bite. Best served with a cup of orange-flavoured tea, in my opinion.

*TORTA SBRISOLONA *(MANTUA, LOMBARDY)

INGREDIENTS:
White flour: 7 ounces
Corn flour: 7 ounces
Sugar: 7 ounces
Almonds: 2 ounces
Peeled almonds: 5 ounces
Butter: 7 ounces
Lemon skin
2 eggs
Vanille

PREPARATION: 
- Put the almonds and 3 ounces of peeled almonds in a blender, and grind them, not too finely;
- Add the butter, then the two flours and the lemon skin, and mix;
- Add the vanille and 3/4 of the sugar, and mix;
- Add the eggs, and amalgamate slowly, to avoid the warming of the dough;
- Pour the dough in a large oven pan, crumbling it and filling all the space in the mold;
- Cover the cake with the rest of the peeled almonds and dust the remaining sugar over the cake;
- Bake at 180°C for at least 50 minutes;
- Cool it down and serve.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (May 15, 2015)

Good morning (From my perspective, it's 9:05 AM) everyone. Any suggestions for the next recipes?


----------



## Jigen (May 20, 2015)

I have just finished Boccaccio's _Decameron_, and in the final conclusion I have found the indication of an ancient recipe for a Napoletan cake. So I thought It could have been interesting to recreate it. Antiquely the main ingredient was millet flour, but nowadays can be used semolina. So, enjoy. 

*MIGLIACCIO* (NAPLES)
Ingredients
Semolina: 7 ounces
Milk: 18 ounces
Water: 18 ounces
Ricotta: 12,5 ounces
Sugar: 9 ounces
4 eggs
Butter: 1,5 ounces
Orange Skin
Vanillina
A pinch of Salt

Preparation:
- Put Milk, orange and salt in a pot and cook, but before It starts to boil take out the orange skin;
- Add the semolina and keep whipping it, to avoid lumps;
- Cook, keeping on whipping, for 8 minutes, then let it cool down;
- Pass the ricotta with a fork to male it smooth;
- In another pot you will mix eggs, vanilla seeds and sugar;
- Use the mixer and whip it. You must obtain a smooth and clear compound;
- Add slowly the ricotta, and then the semolina;
- Mix to obtain a smooth and soft compound;
- Cover a mold with baking paper, then pour the dough in it;
- Bake for 60 minutes, 200°C.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys, I don't know about you, but with I am having trouble withstanding this summer's heat wave, so I thought to post a recipe for something very refreshing. I usually don't drink soda or similar soft drinks, but for this I always make an exception. Probably one of the most famous Italian soft drink, sold by several firms all over the world. It is mostly a bitter orange juice mixed with soda water and sugar. 

*CHINOTTO* (For 1 liter of beverage)
INGREDIENTS
Soda: 25 fl. oz.
1/2 cup of coffee
Brown sugar: 2 ounces
Chinotto syrup: 2 ounces
1 orange
1 lemon

PREPARATION
- Melt the sugar in the hot coffee, then add the chinotto syrup, then mix and let it cool down;
- Put this compound in a sealed bottle adding lemon juice, orange juice, then mix carefully;
- Open the bottle and pour slowly and carefully the soda. Don't rush the operation, or the soda will lose carbonation;
- Mix carefully the compound with a long stick to reach the bottom of the bottle;
- Close the cap and turn the bottle upside down, slowly, to end mixing up the ingredients;
- Let it rest for at least one hour;
- Serve chilled.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Aug 3, 2015)

*MARITOZZI CON LA PANNA* [LAZIO]

INGREDIENTS
Manitoba flour: 17,5 ounces
Yeast: 0,5 ounces
Sugar: 3,5 ounces
Pinenuts: 1 ounces
Water: 8,5 fl oz
Seeds oil: 3 ounces
Candied orange: 1 ounces
2 eggs
Salt: half teaspoon
Raisins: 1 ounces
1 lemon for grated skin

Icing
Sugar: 5 ounces
Water: 3,5 fl oz

Stuffing
Spray cream

PREPARATION
- Melt the Yeast in a small quantity of water and add 1 teaspoon of sugar; 
- Put the flour in a pot, adding the sugar, then the water with yeast;
- Take the water and add salt, oil, lemon skin; 
- Add this fluid to the flour and manipulate it, then add the yolks (keep the whites);
- Manipulate for 7 minutes;
- Refresh the raisins and add it to the dough together with the pinenuts and Candied orange;
- Word the dough and Lay it in a floured bowl. Let it rest for 2 hours in the Turned off oven;
- Once the dough doubled in sized divided in 12 balls;
- Place the balls on the baking pan covered with baking paper and let them rest for 30 minutes covered with plastic paper; 
- Brush them with the egg whites and let them rest, covered with plastic paper, for 1 hour;
- In the meantime boil the water and sugar for the Icing;
- Bake the maritozzi at 180°C for 18 minutes;
- Brush the hot maritozzi with the sugar Icing; 
- Cut the maritozzi and stuff them with the cream.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Oct 19, 2015)

It's been a while since I last stepped by, so I thought to drop another recipe. Last month I went to Verona, one of the most beautiful cities in norther Italy, which many of you will recognize as the main location for Romeo and Juliet, so I decided to add acouple of typical recipes for Verona's kitchen. I have already added the recipe for the Gnocchi, but this version I found seems to be more typical to Verona.

*GNOCCHI DI PATATE* [VERONA]

Gnocchi are one of the most famous Italian dishes. Every grandmother, in every part of Italy, knows the recipe, but originally they were created in Verona, in the XVIth century. According to the tradition, the borough of San Zeno (in the western part of the city, the poorest of the quartieri) was on the verge of riot due to a great famine. The City Council, following the proposal of Tommaso da Vico, disposed to serve free rations of food, flour, wine. In his last will, Tommaso da Vico left a part of his money to fund public distributions of gnocchi (at the time it was used cereal flour).

INGREDIENTS (4 people)

Potatoes: 2 pounds
2 eggs
Flour: 2 cups (250 grams)
Tomato sauce
Grana Padano
Salt

PREPARATION: 
- Boil the potatoes in boiling water;
- Pick them with a fork, and when they are soft in their core pass them in the potato masher;
- Put some flour on the table and put the potatoes;
- Add salt, flour and mixto get a smooth and soft dough;
- Add the eggs, and work to obtain a smooth block of dough;
- Divide the dough in small strips and obtain a series of cilinders. Each one has to be around 1 inch in diameter;
- Cut the cilinders in small flans, to obtain the gnocchi;
- To obtain the typical strips on them take a fork, and pass each gnocco on the fork and press with our thumb. The gnocco must slide on the fork, so that the teeth of the fork will create the strips;
- Put the gnocchi on floured pan, and let them rest;
- Cook in salted, already boiling water. You yill know they are ready when they will start to float. This part will take from 30 seconds to a couple of minutes;
- Be careful when you strain them. Use a skimmer to prevent them from breaking;
- You can serve them with Sugo di pomodoro, or with melted butter and Grana Padano.

*RISOTTO ALL'AMARONE [*VERONA]

Verona is the house of a peculiar type of rice, called Vialone Nano. Its grains are short and round, and they have a strong taste. Amarone della Valpolicella is another strong red wine, typical from Veneto, which will please the most refined tongues.


INGREDIENTS: 
Rice (Vialone Nano type): 11 ounces
Grana Padano (grated): 2 ounces
Butter: 1,7 ounces
Hot Broth: 2 pints
Onion
Amarone della Valpolinella DOCG: 1 bottle
1 fresh Laurel leaf
Salt and pepper

PREPARATION: 
- Mince the onion and yellow it in the pan with 2/3 of the butter, and the laurel leaf;
- Take the laurel away and add the rice;
- Toast it on medium heat for a couple of minutes, mixing continuously;
- Add salt and pepper, then pour half of the bottle of wine, and make it evaporate;
- Cook on high heat for 20 minutes, adding broth until the rice is ready;
- Once the rice is ready add the parmigiano and the butter, and mantecate;
- Adjust with salt and pepper if you wish;
- Serve hot, and dring the wine left in the bottle to accompany the taste of the rice.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you once again, Jigen. I'll definitely try the gnocchi. 

:bow: back to you! 

- Jim


----------



## Jigen (Oct 29, 2015)

smithnwesson said:


> Thank you once again, Jigen. I'll definitely try the gnocchi.
> 
> :bow: back to you!
> 
> - Jim



Thanks to you for following.


----------



## Jigen (Jan 12, 2016)

*PASSATELLI IN BRODO* [EMILIA ROMAGNA]

A simple and fast recipe I prepared for the day after Christmas' dinner. 

INGREDIENTS
Grated Parmigiano: 1 cup
Grated bread crumbs: 1 cup
Eggs: 3
Salt
Nutmeg (powder)
Chicken broth: 1 liter

PREPARATION:
- Break the eggs and whip them with a pinch of salt;
- Mix the Parmigiano and the bread crumbs in a bowl, then add the scrambled eggs, and adjust with salt and nutmeg;
- Mix the ingredients, and obtain a ball of dough, then cover it with plastic paper and let it rest in the fridge for 30 minutes;
- Take the broth to boiling point;
- Use a potato masher (or a meat grinder, if you want: the dough will be pretty hard) to squeeze the dough in small cylinders, 2 or 3 inches long; 
- Boil the passatelli unti they start to float;
- Serve the passatelli with the il broth, with some more parmigiano aside. 

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Jigen (Jun 20, 2016)

Just purchased a Book concerning traditional cooking from Milan. This is gong to be fun.


----------

